# 29er Fully



## heuldoch1960 (4. März 2012)

hi,

bringt RADON diese oder nächstes jahr ein 29er Fully??

1960


----------



## Zwong (5. März 2012)

Auf der Fb-Seite hieß es 2013.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuldoch1960 (5. Oktober 2012)

Zwong schrieb:


> Auf der Fb-Seite hieß es 2013.



gibt es schon etwas neues?? oder verbleibt radon nur bei den hardtails??


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (5. Oktober 2012)

heuldoch1960 schrieb:


> gibt es schon etwas neues?? oder verbleibt radon nur bei den hardtails??



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Sonst muss ich wohl nach Koblenz fahren.


----------



## Max_V (5. Oktober 2012)

Hab glaube ich mal in der Skeen-Sparte mal irgendwo gelesen, daß das Skeen 2013 als 29"er kommen soll.


----------



## backstein689 (18. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es schon irgendwelche neuen Informationen, wann das Skeen 29er ungefähr kommen soll? Also zu welcher Jahreszeit...


----------



## G_Radelt (19. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute auf FB erfahren,dass es kein Skeen Carbon geben wird, das Skeen Alu in einer Final Edition kommt und die Serie durch ein 650B ersetzt wird. Von einem 29er war keine Rede.
In Koblenz gibt es übrigens nur 29er mit zweifach Kurbel...


----------



## backstein689 (19. Oktober 2012)

> Radon Bikes Das Stage wurde durch das Slide 125 ersetzt. Das Skeen kommt 2013 in 26" und 29".
> Mittwoch um 09:08 · Gefällt mir



irgendwie sind die aussagen widersprüchig...

vllt kann sich ein radon mitarbeiter mal dazu melden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2012)

Um mal etwas Licht ins (vielleicht von uns verursachte) Dunkel zu bringen:

das Skeen gibt es vorerst in 26" und als Alu-Variante.

Natürlich arbeiten wir auch an 29er Fullies, das erste, was wir bald präsentieren können, wird ein Slide 29" mit 130mm Federweg sein, das durch die großen Laufräder zum echten AM wird...bald mehr.

RADON Team


----------



## duc-748S (22. Oktober 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um mal etwas Licht ins (vielleicht von uns verursachte) Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> das Skeen gibt es vorerst in 26" und als Alu-Variante.
> 
> ...



Wie siehts da, also gerade beim Slide, mit 650B aus?


----------



## backstein689 (22. Oktober 2012)

Uih, das hört sich spannend an. Danke für die Antwort!

Also, dann warte ich mal ab und hoffe, einfach, dass "bald" bald kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (22. Oktober 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um mal etwas Licht ins (vielleicht von uns verursachte) Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> Natürlich arbeiten wir auch an 29er Fullies, das erste, was wir bald präsentieren können, wird ein Slide 29" mit 130mm Federweg sein, das durch die großen Laufräder zum echten AM wird...bald mehr.
> 
> RADON Team



Da lohnt es sich doch zu warten!


----------



## backstein689 (23. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich doch zu warten!



Hab mir gerade mal die Slide 150er Modelle angeschaut.

Die Auststattung des 8.0 für den gleichen Preis als 29er, das wäre mal ein Wort. 
Ich verzichte dafür auch gerne auf die reverb Stütze im Austausch gegen eine gelungenere Kabelführung (beim 150er baumeln die doch sehr rum.  vllt. innenverlegt - vergleich cube, canyon...) und eine edler anmutende = dezentere Lackierung. 

Dann wäre ich ein 100%er Käufer!


----------



## marc53844 (23. Oktober 2012)

Das Rad macht mich nun auch neugierig.

Ich bin jedoch recht neu im Thema 29".

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Links um sich da mal ein Bild über Vor-und Nachteil zu machen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2012)

@ marc53844: SUCHFUNKTION? Kann helfen......

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=234410


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Oktober 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Das Rad macht mich nun auch neugierig.
> 
> Ich bin jedoch recht neu im Thema 29".
> 
> ...



Schau auch mal in den Archiven der Bike-Magazine. Die haben schon ganze Specials zu dem Thema veröffentlicht. Sehr anschaulich.


----------



## heuldoch1960 (23. Oktober 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um mal etwas Licht ins (vielleicht von uns verursachte) Dunkel zu bringen:
> 
> das Skeen gibt es vorerst in 26" und als Alu-Variante.
> 
> ...



und wann ist ungefähr "bald" ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (23. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> @ marc53844: SUCHFUNKTION? Kann helfen......



Achso. Gut das du es erwähnst. 
Stimmt. 

Danke 

Ich ging halt davon aus das jemand ein paar gute Links hat. Und nicht das ich 50 Threads durchsuchen muss, nur weil da meine 3 Suchwörter gefunden wurden. 

Aber mit deinem "GESCHREIE" hast du mich wieder auf den richtigen Pfad gebracht.

Hab im übrigen einige Berichte in der Bike gelesen.


----------



## backstein689 (23. Oktober 2012)

heuldoch1960 schrieb:


> und wann ist ungefähr "bald" ??



ich hab ne grobe vermutung, dass sie es vllt am wochenende beim testival präsentieren...aber da es für mich persönlich -besonders wegen des federwegs - eine bessere alternative zum canyon nerve 29er darstellt, habe ich eigentlich viel geduld


----------



## Max_V (23. Oktober 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Achso. Gut das du es erwähnst.
> Stimmt.
> 
> Danke
> ...



Was denkst du wie oft die Frage gestellt wurde und wie oft die hier schon beantwortet wird? Das Forum ist wie eine große Bibliothek, nur sollte man nicht zu bequem sein sich die benötigten Infos auch zu suchen. Andere sollen die SuFu benützen und dir nur Links posten?  Sorry. Bei der nächsten Frage, bei der die Antwort hier im Forum schon x mal geschrieben steht, wird dir sicher einer eine 8 Seiten Zusammenfassung machen. 
Hier bieten Leute gerne Hilfe an, nur sollte man sich selbst auch 5 min. bemühen.

P.s. Schreien? Das mach ich mit Ausrufezeichen und nicht mit einem Fragezeichen. So lernte man das jedenfalls bei uns in der Schule.


----------



## marc53844 (24. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Was denkst du wie oft die Frage gestellt wurde und wie oft die hier schon beantwortet wird? Das Forum ist wie eine große Bibliothek, nur sollte man nicht zu bequem sein sich die benötigten Infos auch zu suchen. Andere sollen die SuFu benützen und dir nur Links posten?  Sorry. Bei der nächsten Frage, bei der die Antwort hier im Forum schon x mal geschrieben steht, wird dir sicher einer eine 8 Seiten Zusammenfassung machen.
> Hier bieten Leute gerne Hilfe an, nur sollte man sich selbst auch 5 min. bemühen.
> 
> P.s. Schreien? Das mach ich mit Ausrufezeichen und nicht mit einem Fragezeichen. So lernte man das jedenfalls bei uns in der Schule.


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette 

Solltest du dir mal zu herzen nehmen. Nicht alles was man in der Schule lernt ist überall richtig. 

Zudem habe ich keine Zusammenfassung gesucht. 

Rothaarsteiger hat mir ja gut und und sachlich geholfen.  

Thema für mich beendet.


----------



## Max_V (24. Oktober 2012)

Was? dieser Satz? Da steht aber andauernd, da ist nicht von einem Wort die Rede...

Das andauernde Schreiben in GROSSBUCHSTABEN gilt nicht nur als unschÃ¶n,  sondern wird in der Regel als aggressives Schreien interpretiert und  sollte daher unterbleiben.

In diesem obrigen Satz werden die Grossbuchstaben hervorgehoben, und wenn der ganze Satz in Grossbuchtaben steht, mit Ausrufezeichen dann wird er geschrien...

Naja, wers braucht auch Rothaarsteiger hat dir nichts anderes als ich gesagt. "2 min. Suchen" und du findest selber alles. Gut und sachlich, ist auch etwas anderes. Aber gut, einer muss der angepixxte, und der andere wird als Held gefeiert....

Da steht aber auch ein Satz fÃ¼r dich...
Personen, die sich â manchmal im Ã¼bertriebenen MaÃe â freiwillig der  Kontrolle der Netiquette-Einhaltung widmen, heiÃen oft abwertend Netcops.


----------



## marc53844 (24. Oktober 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Was? dieser Satz? Da steht aber andauernd, da ist nicht von einem Wort die Rede...
> 
> Das andauernde Schreiben in GROSSBUCHSTABEN gilt nicht nur als unschön, sondern wird in der Regel als aggressives Schreien interpretiert und sollte daher unterbleiben.
> 
> ...


 
Lassen wir das einfach.
Es hat keinen Sinn.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (24. Oktober 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Lassen wir das einfach.
> Es hat keinen Sinn.



Könnt ihr den Kindergarten nicht woanders austragen, anstatt diesen Thread hier zuzuspammen?


----------



## heuldoch1960 (24. Oktober 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Könnt ihr den Kindergarten nicht woanders austragen, anstatt diesen Thread hier zuzuspammen?





gruß 1960


----------



## backstein689 (30. Oktober 2012)

War irgendwer auf dem Testival und konnte was neues erfragen?


----------



## in2deep (5. November 2012)

gibts was neues? Wann kommt den nun das Fully??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (5. November 2012)

Radon sagt, sobald sie was konkretes haben...


----------



## marc53844 (5. November 2012)

Naja, zumindst ein grober Termin wäre schön. Stehe kurz vor einem Kauf und würde gerne wissen ob ich nun noch warte oder nicht. Wenn sich das Teil jetzt noch 5 Monate zieht dann warte ich nicht. Ist es aber eventuell nur noch nen knapper Monat so würde ich ggf warten.


----------



## backstein689 (5. November 2012)

Ja ein ungefährer Termin wäre wirklich schön. 
Vor Ende des Jahres würde ich auch gerne endlich mal eine Entscheidung treffen.

Welche Räder stehen dir zur Auswahl?


----------



## marc53844 (5. November 2012)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ja ein ungefährer Termin wäre wirklich schön.
> Vor Ende des Jahres würde ich auch gerne endlich mal eine Entscheidung treffen.
> 
> Welche Räder stehen dir zur Auswahl?



Ansich das slide 150 8.0. aber lese immer mehr ueber die 29er und bin schon interessiert.
moechte mir das slide kommenden monat kaufen. das 29er fully von canyon sagt mir nicht ganz zu. ich denke wenn radon so in der preislichen relation zu canyon bleibt, dann koennte da fuer ca. 2000 euro was brauchbares bei rum kommen.


----------



## backstein689 (5. November 2012)

Das 29er von Canyon finde ich generell schon interessant, besonders optisch gefällt es mir doch sehr gut. Aber 110mm Federweg sind auf die Dauer wahrscheinlich wirklich zu wenig. 
Wenn die 20mm mehr eingeplant hätte, wäre meine Entscheidung schon längst zu Gunsten des Nerve 7.9 gefallen. 

Ja, ich denke auch, für 2000 Euro sollte Radon da was schönes auf die Beine stellen:
Die Slide 8.0 Ausstattung, auf die Talas Funktion kann ich beim 29er verzichten, ist für den Preis doch sehr attraktiv.


----------



## marc53844 (6. November 2012)

Warten wir es ab. also ... eventuell


----------



## fissenid (6. November 2012)

HallO!

ich denke die 29er Radon Fullys werden erst zur 2014er Saison kommen! Eurobike 2013 Vorstellung und dann 2014 die Räder im Verkauf!!!

Canyon Nerve 8.9 gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Lieferzeit bis 15. KW 2013 ... was soll man da sagen??


----------



## G_Radelt (6. November 2012)

Radon lässt irgendwie nicht so richtig raus, was sie 2013 noch machen. Das Skeen soll auch in Alu nochmal kommen und dann ein 650B oder 29er.
Ich liebäugele zusätzlich zu Canyon AL 29 mit dem Rotwild C1 FS 29.


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2012)

das 650er war ja als Prototyp auf dem Testival zu sehen, das wird wohl erstmal in der Alu Version kommen um überhaupt zu sehen, ob Interesse an der Größe besteht.
Der Rrahem in raw sah jedenfalls interessant aus.
29er Fully kann ich mir nicht mehr fürs Modelljahr 2013 vorstellen, sonst hätte man schon etwas gehört/gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (6. November 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> ich denke die 29er Radon Fullys werden erst zur 2014er Saison kommen! Eurobike 2013 Vorstellung und dann 2014 die Räder im Verkauf!!!
> 
> Canyon Nerve 8.9 gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Lieferzeit bis 15. KW 2013 ... was soll man da sagen??



mmh, dann würde die Aussage "bald" aber wenig Sinn ergeben.

Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Radon 2013 so der Konkurrenz hinterhinken möchte. Quasi alle namhaften Hersteller haben 29er fullies im Angebot. Und auch Radon pusht die 29er im Hardtail Bereich eigentlich zu sehr, um nicht in den Markt der 29er Fullies einzusteigen.


Wenn es nicht mehr in diesem Jahr kommt, kann ich mir eine Vorstellung zusammen mit den beiden DH Slides vorstellen. Wenn sie dann direkt liefern würden, wäre das immer noch fast zeitgleich mit Canyon...


----------



## zett78 (6. November 2012)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Radon 2013 so der Konkurrenz hinterhinken möchte. Quasi alle namhaften Hersteller haben 29er fullies im Angebot. Und auch Radon pusht die 29er im Hardtail Bereich eigentlich zu sehr, um nicht in den Markt der 29er Fullies einzusteigen.


 
wann kam denn das 29er Carbon!? Auch später als bei anderen Herstellern. Scheint bei den anderen Versendern (Canyon,Rose) ähnlich zu sein.
das sie nicht einsteigen, sagt ja auch niemand.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2012)

Unser 29er Fully ist derzeit in der letzten Testphase und wird über matschiges Geläuf getrieben...zum Lieferzeitpunkt: es wird schon noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ein Serienbike zu kaufen ist. Um eher vorsichtig zu sein: das Bike wird eher ein Midseason Modell, aber das Warten lohnt sich, so viel lässt sich schon sagen!

RADON Team


----------



## marc53844 (6. November 2012)

Wann ist denn midseason? 
Die 2013er modelle gibt es ja auch schon seit september diesen jahres.


----------



## backstein689 (6. November 2012)

Erstmal: cool, dass ihr von Radon hier auf Themen eingeht!

Bitte stellt das Rad dennoch so schnell wie möglich vor, damit wir selber entscheiden können, ob es sich lohnt den Anfang der Saison dafür sausen zu lassen!


----------



## zett78 (7. November 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Unser 29er Fully ist derzeit in der letzten Testphase und wird über matschiges Geläuf getrieben...zum Lieferzeitpunkt: es wird schon noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ein Serienbike zu kaufen ist. Um eher vorsichtig zu sein: das Bike wird eher ein Midseason Modell, aber das Warten lohnt sich, so viel lässt sich schon sagen!
> 
> RADON Team


 
Rahmenmaterial?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. November 2012)

Hm, da das Bike als "Slide 29" mit 130mm Federweg" angekündigt wurde und das Slide 26" auch (noch?) nur mit Alu-Rahmen zu bekommen ist, würde ich auf einen Alu-Rahmen tippen. Ich persönlich hoffe auf ein schickes, wenig konservatives Rahmendesign, weg von der Diamantform, um schnell vom Bike springen zu können.

Angesichts der Tatsache, dass auch die unmittelbar konkurrierenden Koblenzer 29er-Fullys (wenn auch nur mit 110 mm) erst im März/April zu bekommen und dann auch erst live und in Farbe zu betrachten sein werden, denke ich, dass das in etwa die Zeit sein wird, in der Radon aus der Deckung kommen wird.

Oder irre ich mich, Bodo Probst?


----------



## backstein689 (7. November 2012)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hm, da das Bike als "Slide 29" mit 130mm Federweg" angekündigt wurde und das Slide 26" auch (noch?) nur mit Alu-Rahmen zu bekommen ist, würde ich auf einen Alu-Rahmen tippen. Ich persönlich hoffe auf ein schickes, wenig konservatives Rahmendesign, weg von der Diamantform, um schnell vom Bike springen zu können.
> 
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass auch die unmittelbar konkurrierenden Koblenzer 29er-Fullys (wenn auch nur mit 110 mm) erst im März/April zu bekommen dann auch erst live und in Farbe zu betrachten sein werden, denke ich, dass das in etwa die Zeit sein wird, in der Radon aus der Deckung kommen wird.
> 
> Oder irre ich mich, Bodo Probst?



volles Einverständnis!

Ich hoffe aus Kosten- und Gewissensgründen auf einen Alurahmen^^

Mit Mitte April könnte ich auch leben...Juni/Juli eher nicht!
oder vllt zeitgleich mit der Eröffnung des neuen Radon Centers?


----------



## frankderflieger (12. November 2012)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn midseason?
> Die 2013er modelle gibt es ja auch schon seit september diesen jahres.



Midseason heisst bei Radon durchweg midseason !

Nur zum Vergleich : 

Das TCS Rohloff Trecking sollte es im Feb. / März 2012 laut Aussage am Telefon gar nicht mehr geben, kurz nachdem ich woanders zugegriffen habe, gab es dann auch das 2012 TCS Rohloff => allerding Juli / August 2012 !

Viele Grüße 
Frank 

Im September war es dann bei den Wiesenwochen aber wieder sau günstig


----------



## G_Radelt (24. November 2012)

Radon hat auf Facebook heute eine ganze Menge Räder für 2013 angekündigt. Folgende 29er waren dabei: Slide 29, Skeen 29, ZR Team 29 (auch als Lady Variante).
Zusätzlich sollen noch Slide E 160, Swoop 190 & 210 und ein Slide Carbon 650B kommen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. November 2012)

Finde ich nicht. Wäre aber sehr geil!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. November 2012)

geekayck schrieb:


> Radon hat auf Facebook heute eine ganze Menge Räder für 2013 angekündigt. Folgende 29er waren dabei: Slide 29, Skeen 29, ZR Team 29 (auch als Lady Variante).
> Zusätzlich sollen noch Slide E 160, Swoop 190 & 210 und ein Slide Carbon 650B kommen.



Jetzt habe ich es auch gefunden. 

Ich warte gerne.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. Dezember 2012)

Laut einem Facebook-Eintrag von Radon von gestern sind die neuen Bikes bereits im Fotoshooting.

Ich bin echt neugierig...


----------



## G_Radelt (9. Dezember 2012)

In der neuen Bike ist eine Anzeige zum neuen Flahship Store auf dem Hartberg. Da sind alle Bikes "offiziell" aufgeführt.


----------



## backstein689 (11. Dezember 2012)

kannst du ein foto hochladen?


----------



## G_Radelt (12. Dezember 2012)

Habe das Heft dabei. Werde im Laufe des Tages die Anzeige einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G_Radelt (12. Dezember 2012)

Hier der interessante Teil der Anzeige aus der aktuellen Bike.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (3. Januar 2013)

Laut Radons-Facebook-Seite werden die neuen Bikes, also auch das Slide 29", ab Anfang Mai (Bike-Festival am Gardasee) offiziell vorgestellt. 

Vielleicht kann man bei der Ladeneröffnung im April ja schon mal einen Blick erhaschen.

Hier der Facebook-Eintrag vom 30. Dezember:

"Our best bikes will come next year!!
Slide 29"
Slide Carbon 650B
Slide Bad Boy 160
Slide 150 Lady
Slide 190
Slide 210
Swoop Bad Boy
Black Sin Black Edition 26"
Black Sin Black Edition 29"
ZR Team 29"
Skeen 29"
Vaillant Aero Road
Spire Lightweight

Presentation:
Gardasee - Winterberg - Willingen - Eurobike"


----------



## backstein689 (3. Januar 2013)

Man kann einfach nur hoffen, dass die Bikes vor Oktober erhätlich sind. Denn den Spätsommer würde ich noch ganz gerne mitnehmen.

Vorrausgeetzt das Slide 29 hält, was wir erhoffen.

Als Alternative hab ich das Root Miller 2 von Rose gefunden. Hat irgendeiner Erfahrung mit dem Rad und mit Rose?


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hoffe dass die Hersteller (auch Cube, Canyon etc.) vom "Papageienlook", an dem man sich irgendwann satt sieht, wieder auf schlichte konservative Farben umsteigen. Dann kaufe ich mir auch wieder ein neues Slide.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Januar 2013)

Neues von der Radon Facebook Seite:

"NEWS:
Am Bikefestival am Gardasee präsentieren wir unser SLIDE 130 29". Die ersten Fahreindrücke waren beeindruckend. Bodo Probst und unser Team haben die letzten Setup-Arbeiten beendet. In Willingen präsentieren wir das Slide 190 als Enduro Plus Version und das Slide als 210er, das auch im DH-Team dieses Jahr von Andi Sieber und Benni Ouloch eingesetzt wird. Zur Messe in Friedrichshafen präsentieren wir unser neues ZR Race 650B Hardtail, das im Hardtail Bereich eine Lücke schliessen wird. Das Black Sin kommt als 26er und als 29er wieder, auch als Black Edition. Im Frühling werden das Slide E1 und das E2 mit der neuen FOX 34 als Allmountain Plus lieferbar sein. Die Swoops werden zur Messe auch als lang erwartete RS Versionen kommen. Es wird, wie von vielen gewünscht auch eine "Black Edition" mit Monarch Plus und ganz schwarzer Pike kommen. Präsentiert wird auch das sensationelle Slide 160 Carbon in 650B. Es wir kurz darauf der Nachfolger des Skeens in 29" als Skeen Carbon 29" präsentiert. Für fast alle Modelle wird auch die neue RS STEALTH lieferbar sein. Im Roadbereich kommt im Frühjahr das lang erwartete Aero Vaillant. Der Spire Rahmen wurde überarbeitet und wiegt jetzt 950gr. Shimano bringt die neue Ultegra und Dura Ace 11-fach. Wir bringen auch wieder Mittelklasse Modelle mit der neuen Force. Die neuen Hybrid Pedelecs werden ab sofort ausgeliefert. 
Generell erfreuen wird viele der momentan stabile Dollar und Yen-Kurs. Die Preise bleiben auch bei den neuen Modellen auf dem augenblicklichen Niveau."



Also jetzt haben wirs schwarz auf weiß. Präsentiert wird es Anfang Mai.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Januar 2013)

Vor allem wissen wir jetzt, dass das Slide 29" 130 mm Federweg haben wird. Ein echtes All-Mountain!  

Wird sich wohl mit Granaten wie dem CUBE Stereo (140 mm) und dem Rocky Mountain Instinct (130 mm) messen. Bodo Probst wird's schon richten. 

Gespannt bin ich auch auf das Slide 650B in Carbon, das demzufolge mit 160 mm Federweg aufwarten wird - als Enduro. 

Mann, Mann, Mann, wird das ein Jahr!


----------



## backstein689 (25. Februar 2013)

Für alle hier, die kein Facebook haben:

Radon hat gestern die ersten Fotos vom Slide 29 veröffentlicht (sprich Quelle der Fotos: Radon-Bikes)

Jetzt bin ich sehr auf die Varianten und Preise gespannt!


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. Februar 2013)

Schick!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Februar 2013)

Und noch mehr Infos auf der Facebook-Seite von Radon: 

"3 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, unzählige Test- und Abstimmungsarbeiten sind beendet. Das Resultat, sag ich mal, ist beeindruckend. Ich lehne mich ein bisschen selbstzufrieden zurück: Der Din-Plus-Test bestanden, die Vorgabe der Steifheitswerte übertroffen, das Gewicht geringer als erwartet, die innenverlegten Züge funktionieren (obwohl ich nie ein großer Fan davon war, wie Ihr alle wisst)!
Die Testphase meiner Test- und Teamfahrer zeigt: beeindruckende Performance, superschnell, kein merkliches Wippen, null Pedalrückschlag, die 130 mm Federweg im 29er gefühlt wie 150 mm im 26er. 
Das Slide 29er kommt im Sommer in vielen verschiedenen Farben und Outfits. Highlight werden ein USA Edition, Italy Edition und eine France Edition sein. Rock Shox Fans werden auf ihre Kosten kommen, ebenso wie Fox Fanatiker. Ergänzt wird das Slide 29" durch seinen grossen Bruder dem Slide Carbon 650B. ... "

Danke, Bodo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamatze (25. Februar 2013)

das 29ger ist wirklich gut gelungen ähnelt dem Cube sehr,deswegen kamm es wohl erst später auf den Markt
Ich hoffe das ich es mal Probe fahren kann.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## backstein689 (26. Februar 2013)

Welchem Cube soll es ähneln? Das Cube Stereo Carbon ist von der Kinematik her das einzig ähnliche, aber da hörts dann bei den Gemeinsamkeiten auch schon auf

Zudem denke ich, dass Radon mitterweile so groß ist, dass sie auf Cube herzlich wenig Rücksicht nehmen müssen.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

Das Rad sieht sehr gut aus, die innenverlegten Züge waren im Vergleich zum 150er slide wirklich nötig und kommen dem Design sehr zu Gute.

Das einzige, das mich bei den Radon Hinterbauten immer stört, sind die sehr schlank gehaltenen Streben und Lager/Schraubeneinheiten.
Da wünsche ich mir in Hinblick auf die Lebensdauer eine etwas konserativere Dimensionierung. Generell nehme ich beim Rahmen lieber 200g mehr an Haltbarkeit in Kauf.

Aber jetzt heißt es warten auf die Modellvarianten! Die Spannung steigt!


----------



## konamatze (26. Februar 2013)

Ist alles nicht so dramatisch gemeint deswegen ja auch der 
Das Rad ist auf jeden Fall sehr Interessant.


    Gruß Matze


----------



## G_Radelt (26. Februar 2013)

Aus meiner Sicht ist nur der Zeitpunkt bzw die Zeitplanung sehr unvorteilhaft. Es wird ein 2014 Modell und soll Mitte des Jahres zu haben sein, laut Radon, was vermutlich nur heißt, dass es unverändert ab Mitte 2013 auch 2014 zu haben ist. Insbesondere für Alpencrosser in 2013 (so wie mich) ist das einfach zu spät. Ärgerlich genug, dass ich nach einer Rotwild C1 Testtour im Dezember 2012 bisher noch kein Canyon AL 29 in meiner Rahmengröße fahren kann. Jetzt ist das Slide 29 wahrscheinlich nicht mal lieferbar bzw einfach viel zu spät, um es noch rechtzeitig vor dem AlpenX kaufen zu können.

Farbe und Geometrie sowie die allgemeine Optik gefallen mir beim Slide 29 aber sehr gut. Insbesondere die innen verlegten Züge waren bitter nötig. Dass es beim Slide 125 26er weder ein Tapered Steuerrohr noch eine Postmount Bremsaufnahme gibt, ist nicht zeitgemäß. Das 29er ist optisch gelungen und technisch auf dem neuesten Stand. Für mich nur eben zu spät ...


----------



## backstein689 (28. Februar 2013)

Ja die Zeitplanung ist so eine Sache....
Also, das Rad soll am Gardasee Anfang Mai nocheinmal ausführlich vorgestellt werden.
Und am 11. Mai eröffnet Radon seinen neuen Laden, eigentlich sollte das doch DER Termin zur Bestellbarkeit des Slide 29. Mir fällt kein besserer ein^^


----------



## frankderflieger (5. März 2013)

http://vimeo.com/60836505#

viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (6. März 2013)

Gibts schon Infos zur Geo?
Die Kettenstrebe schein wie bei anderen 29er auch relativ lang zu sein...


----------



## backstein689 (6. März 2013)

Zitat Radon :
"Das Slide 130 29" wird am Bike Festival präsentiert. Es kommt in 5 Modellvarianten ab 1999,-.
Innenverlegte Züge, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig, Steckachsen vorne und hinten (QR15/X12), Lenkwinkel von 68,7° und Sitzwinkel von 74,2°, getapered Steuerrohr, High Direct Mount Umwerfer sind nur einige Features des neuen 29er Slides. Lieferbar in verschiedenen Farben von "Bad Boy" schwarz bis stars and stripes."


----------



## G_Radelt (6. März 2013)

Äh, welches Bike Festival? Das am Gardasee im Mai oder das Festival in Willingen im Juni...?!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. März 2013)

Das Slide 130 29 werden wir erstmalig vom 03. bis 05. Mai auf dem BIKE Festival in Riva am Gardasee präsentieren. Da wird eine kleine Testflotte bereit stehen und Interessierte haben die Möglichkeit, das neue Slide ausgiebig zu testen.

RADON Team


----------



## Maxilainen (6. März 2013)

Wann es dann erhältlich sein wird könnt Ihr noch nicht in etwa sagen, oder?


----------



## backstein689 (6. März 2013)

Wird diese kleine Testflotte auch bei der Eröffnung eures neuen Stores in Bonn bereitstehen?

Und wann das Rad ungefähr erhältlich sein wird interessiert mich auch brennend! Davon hängt die ganze Sommerplanung ab!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (6. März 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Zitat Radon :
> "Das Slide 130 29" wird am Bike Festival präsentiert. Es kommt in 5 Modellvarianten ab 1999,-.
> Innenverlegte Züge, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig, Steckachsen vorne und hinten (QR15/X12), Lenkwinkel von 68,7° und Sitzwinkel von 74,2°, getapered Steuerrohr, High Direct Mount Umwerfer sind nur einige Features des neuen 29er Slides. Lieferbar in verschiedenen Farben von "Bad Boy" schwarz bis stars and stripes."



Hm, das auf dem Foto ist jedenfalls keine Reverb Stealth. 

Ansonsten: geiles Bike!


----------



## Maxilainen (6. März 2013)

Werden alle Modellvarianten mit 2-fach-Kurbel sein?


----------



## backstein689 (9. März 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das Slide 130 29 werden wir erstmalig vom 03. bis 05. Mai auf dem BIKE Festival in Riva am Gardasee präsentieren. Da wird eine kleine Testflotte bereit stehen und Interessierte haben die Möglichkeit, das neue Slide ausgiebig zu testen.
> 
> RADON Team



Liebes Radon Team,

nehmt euch doch bitte die Zeit, auf die hier gestellten Fragen zu antworten.
Ich denke, viele stehen vor der Entscheidung auf das Slide 29 zu warten, oder ein anderes Fahrrad zu kaufen, um die Saison von Anfang bis Ende ausnutzen zu können.

Darum fasse ich die Hauptanliegen noch einmal zusammen:
Wann wird es vor-/bestellbar sein?
Wie sehen die Ausstattungsvarianten aus?
Wann wird es lieferbar?
Ab wann kann man es bei euch im alten/neuen Laden testen?

Wenn ihr auf einige Fragen noch nicht antworten könnt bzw. aus unternehmensstrategischen Gründen nicht antworten dürft, dann teilt uns das bitte auch mit. Nur quasi gar keine Reaktion ist sehr unbefriedigend.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## heuldoch1960 (9. März 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Liebes Radon Team,
> 
> nehmt euch doch bitte die Zeit, auf die hier gestellten Fragen zu antworten.
> Ich denke, viele stehen ......... quasi gar keine Reaktion ist sehr unbefriedigend.
> ...






gruß 1960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (15. März 2013)

Wer sich mal an Design erfreuen möchte (ob gutes oder schlechtes lass ich mal außen vor...) :

NEWS: Das Slide 29" kommt in drei Sondereditionen. 
Team "USA" stars and stripes, Team "Italia" und Team "France". 
Die jeweiligen Editionen sind auf einmalig 100 Stück begrenzt und werden 2499,- kosten. Die gewohnt hochwertigen Ausstattungen beinhalten serienmässig die Reverb Stealth, innenverlegte Züge und Mavic Systemlaufräder. Vorreservierungen an P. Wenke, unter [email protected].


----------



## duc-mo (16. März 2013)

Ich glaub mir wird schlecht... :kotz:


----------



## backstein689 (16. März 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich glaub mir wird schlecht... :kotz:



relativ brutal, oder?

aber das france bike find ich nicht soo schlecht


----------



## Max_V (17. März 2013)

Sorry, aber der Designer kommt wohl aus dem Kindergarten....


----------



## filiale (17. März 2013)

Das gefällt mit gar nicht. Wieso soll ich als Franzose oder Italiener rumfahren ? Da bleibt nur der internationale Verkauf. Als deutsche Anbieter / Hersteller vermisse ich somit auch das eigene Land.


----------



## wellness_28 (17. März 2013)

Designtechnisch leider überhaupt nicht gelungen. Sieht aus wie 90er Jahre :-/
Warum nicht mal bei einer guten Designlinie bleiben, wie die aus 2012 und davor ?


----------



## hubschraubaer (17. März 2013)

....man könnte so meinen, es wäre der 1.April !
....selbst dann wäre es aber ein schlechter Scherz !


----------



## filiale (17. März 2013)

Die Vorreservierung kann man sich eh sparen, weil diese ungültig wären. Bei Radon zählen nur Bestellungen über den Shop. Das haben wir ja nun in den letzten Monaten deutlich erleben dürfen.

Irgendwie scheint das Design niemandem hier zu gefallen. Ob das bei Radon Gehör findet ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

klar, wir lesen mit. Das Slide 130 29" wird erstmals auf dem Bike-Festival am Gardasee zum Testen bereit stehen. Grundsätzlich geben wir Ausstattungs- und Lieferdetails immer dann bekannt, wenn alles fest steht. 

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robm (21. März 2013)

Gestern wieder ein neues Foto auf Facebook - die machen mich fertig! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater

Ein Vorstellungstermin mitten untern Jahr ist sehr gemein...


----------



## emek (21. März 2013)

Gibt es auch Infos zu den Rahmengrössen ?
Konkret interessiert mich ob es ein Modell in Rahmengrösse XL geben wird... Bin über 190 cm gross und da wird sowas halt zu einem extrem wichtigen Punkt....
Ausserdem natürlich die eff. Oberrohrlänge der entspr. Rahmen ?


----------



## G_Radelt (23. März 2013)

Mit dem Termin für die ersten Testbikes hat Radon noch mehr Infos raus gelassen. Verfügbarkeit des Slide 130 29er ab August mit Preisen ab 1.999  und das Topmodell für 4.499 .
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...testen--Das-neue-Slide-130-29--_id_23773_.htm


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. März 2013)

Geht einer zur Messe in Berlin? Da steht das Slide 29" bereits. 

Immerhin eines zum Gucken, Probesitzen etc.


----------



## Bierstädter (5. April 2013)

Ich glaub kaum, dass die Sondermodelle für 2499,-- Euronen dann auch
tatsächlich mit XTR-Komponenten kommen, wie auf den Skizzen abge-
bildet !?!? Oder hat jemand genauere Infos zu den Austattungsmerkmalen
der vier (preislich) verschiedenen Modelle?

Gruß aus dem Harzvorland


----------



## backstein689 (5. April 2013)

Die team sondermodelle kommen mit einem seam x9/x0 mix.

Zu den anderen Modellen ist nur bekannt, Dass die alle eine reverb stealth haben werden.
Ich schätze, dass die austattungen mit den slides 150 vergleichbar sein werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klettermax81 (10. April 2013)

kann schon jemand sagen ob es auch eine 3x10 variante geben wird?
wurde schon mal gefragt aber noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## gazzpacho (16. April 2013)

seit jahren bin ich auf der suche nach einem schönen 29er fully und das warten hat sich gelohnt. Optisch echt gelungen. Ich hoffe nur, dass die dinger nicht zu schnell ausverkauft sind!!!


----------



## Bunnyking (29. April 2013)

Servus
war jemand in Berlin und eventuell einige neue infos?
Geht wer nach Riva?
Hoffentlich wird kommendes Wachenende mehr bekonnt gegeben wie das bisher wenig aussagefähige "ciming soon"....
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Speedy1985 (29. April 2013)

Hallo,

es geht weiter. Hier ein Bild von Facebook. Interessant finde ich Revelation und dazu ein Monarch RT3. Endlich mal kein Fox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was meint ihr wo das Gewicht hingeht? Schwerer als das Slide 150 ?

Grüße


----------



## backstein689 (29. April 2013)

die Gabel ist wohl über jede Zweifel erhaben, aber wie ist denn der rt3 im vergleich zu den fox ctd Elementen einzuschätzen?


----------



## duc-mo (29. April 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> die Gabel ist wohl über jede Zweifel erhaben, aber wie ist denn der rt3 im vergleich zu den fox ctd Elementen einzuschätzen?



Na sicher nicht schlechter!!! Immer dieser Foxhype...


----------



## cemetery (30. April 2013)

Um noch mal kurz auf die Editionsmodelle zurück zu kommen. Ich persönlich hätte es begrüßt wenn man dann auch mal ein "Team Germany" gebracht hätte. So ein wenig Nationalstolz darf man doch auch als Deutscher Bike Hersteller mal zeigen. 

Hier mal so als kleine Anregung.


----------



## gazzpacho (30. April 2013)

Sieht auch echt :kotz:aus. Kein wunder, dass die das nicht gemacht haben!


----------



## backstein689 (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn jemand am Wochenende in Riva ist, dann mache er bitte eine Menge Fotos vom Slide 29 und erfrage bitte so viele Details wie möglich!! Danke


----------



## Bunnyking (2. Mai 2013)

Diesem Aufruf schließe ich mich an... Infos bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (3. Mai 2013)

Garda


----------



## Speedy1985 (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, Orange sieht schon auch scharf aus


----------



## Bunnyking (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht von radon. Klar wurde das bike präsentiert, aber letztlich wurden keine Infos verteilt! Ab wann bestellbar, Modelle (9.0 gibt es wohl) ,Geometrie u.s.w.
Find ich schade....


----------



## backstein689 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf, denn schließlich sinds ja noch zwei volle Tage Bike Festival. Und bei Facebook habe ich irgendwann mal gelesen, dass passend zur Eröffnungsfeier des Stores ein neues Oversized Magazin rauskommen soll. Da muss es dann ja etwas ausführlicher beschrieben werden, denn ansonsten verpasst Radon langsam komplett den Marketing Start für ihr neues Bike / überspannt den Bogen des Kunden warten lassens langsam aber sicher.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. Mai 2013)

Infos 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...ival-am-Gardasee-ist-eroeffnet-_id_24177_.htm


----------



## backstein689 (4. Mai 2013)

diese Infos gibt's schon seit Wochen....

edit: ich ziehe meine Kritik zurück!
Laut Facebook stehen die 29er slides ab Dienstag im laden und nächste Woche gibt es auch alle Infos zu den 2014er Modellen.

edit 2:
Radon Bikes hat ein Foto vom 5. Mai 2013 zu seiner/ihrer Chronik hinzugefügt.
Das Warten lohnt sich. Die neuen 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen und sind schon ab August lieferbar, da wir in den meisten Bereichen bereits ausverkauft sind. Details und Preise geben wir nächste Woche bekannt. 
- neue Modelle
- neue Setups und Geometrien
- alle Slides innenverlegte Züge
- alle Slides und Swoops mit Stealth
- viele RockShox Modelle
- viele neue Farben
- Bad Boy Modelle in schwarz
- neues Slide 130 29"
- neues Lady-Slide
- neues Swoop 175, 190, 210 DH
- neue E1 und E2 Modelle
- neues ZR Race 650 B
- neues ZR Team 29"
- neues Black Sin 29"
- neue Kidmodelle
- neues 650B 160 Carbon
- neues Skeen 29"
- neues Aero Vaillant
- neue Trekkingline


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Mai 2013)

Hier gibt's das nächste Häppchen an Infos. 

Oh Mann, wann ist endlich August?!


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Mai 2013)

4.499â¬ fÃ¼rs Top Modell fÃ¼r ein Alu Bike? Naja...


----------



## Bunnyking (24. Mai 2013)

Dafür hört sich aber das Einstiegsrad mit fast kompletter XT und Reverb nicht schlecht an... Das ganze mit RS Fahrwerk... fehlen nur noch Räder und Bremse... Und gaanz wichtig mal die Geo....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (24. Mai 2013)

Sogar bei Trek gibt es mittlerweile genaue Infos zu den 29er Modellen des Jahres 2014 samt Preisen, ganz genauer Ausstattung und bei Radon noch immer nichts, obwohl sie das groß angekündigt haben und auf mehrfacher Anfrage dann immer mit "der Feind hört mit und deswegen möchten wir keine Infos geben" sinngemäß ablehnten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Mai 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Infos zum Slide 130 29:

Es kommt mit getapertem Steuerrohr (heiÃt bei uns ja CONEHEAD), innen verlegten ZÃ¼gen, Reverb Stealth serienmÃ¤Ãig, Steckachsen QR15 und X12, High Direct Mount Umwerfer...es wird in vier GrÃ¶Ãen erhÃ¤ltlich sein, neun Farben, fÃ¼nf Modelle. Bei den Reifen mixen wir ein wenig zwischen Conti und Schwalbe...

Der Steuerwinkel liegt bei 68,5Â°, der Sitzwinkel bei 74,5Â°.

Los gehts bei 1999â¬ mit XT Ausstattung und Rock Shox Fahrwerk
bei 2499â¬ haben wir einen Mix aus SRAM XO und X9 mit einem Fox Fahrwerk
fÃ¼r  3.000 â¬ kommt ein XTR Bike mit Rock Shox Federelementen und Formula Bremsen
bei 3.300 â¬ bieten wir ein XX1 Bike mit Fox Fahrwerk und Crossmax LaufrÃ¤dern
als Topmodell kommt ein komplettes XTR Bike mit Kashima Federelementen und Carbonlaufradsatz

Es sollte eigentlich fÃ¼r jeden etwas dabei sein...wer die ersten FahreindrÃ¼cke sammeln mÃ¶chte: die nÃ¤chsten Termine sind am kommenden WE am Tegernsee bei unserem eigenen Test Day (Anmeldungen sind noch mÃ¶glich) und direkt anschlieÃend beim dortigen MTB Festival, danach sind wir in Willingen mit der Testflotte beim BIKE Festival. Das Slide 130 29 wird Ã¼berall dort zu testen sein...

RADON Team


----------



## backstein689 (27. Mai 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Infos zum Slide 130 29:
> 
> Es kommt mit getapertem Steuerrohr (heißt bei uns ja CONEHEAD), innen verlegten Zügen, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig, Steckachsen QR15 und X12, High Direct Mount Umwerfer...es wird in vier Größen erhältlich sein, neun Farben, fünf Modelle. Bei den Reifen mixen wir ein wenig zwischen Conti und Schwalbe...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, Radon, für die neuen Infos und vor allem für eine Beteiligung hier im Forum!

In welchen Rahmengrößen bietet ihr das 130er an und welche habt ihr bei den jeweligen Testmöglichkeiten dabei?
Bei eurer Eröffnung am 11. Mail konnte mir leider niemand genau beanwtorten, auf welcher Rahmengröße ich drauf saß. Für eine Bestellung wäre das aber wichtig zu wissen


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Mai 2013)

@backstein689:
das Slide 130 29 wird es in den Größen 16"-18"-20"-22" geben...bei den jeweiligen Testmöglichkeiten haben wir grundsätzlich alle Größen dabei, natürlich noch alles in begrenzter Stückzahl, da wir auch Tests und Fotoaufnahmen bedienen müssen, aber eigentlich sollte in allen 4 Größen was am Start sein!

RADON Team


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Infos zum Slide 130 29:
> 
> der Sitzwinkel bei 74,5°.
> 
> ...



praktisch gekauft und bestellt ... sehr geil !!!


----------



## backstein689 (27. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> praktisch gekauft und bestellt ... sehr geil !!!



eine sortenreine xt ausstattung (vor allem bremsen) mit der revelation und dem rt3 wären wirklich der knaller für den preis! Ich bin mal auf die Gewichte gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Selbst wenn die Kurbel SLX wäre, beim nächsten Verschleiß kommt XT drauf und gut ist. Und ja, das Gewicht, da bin ich auch drauf gespannt.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2013)

Wie verschleiÃt denn eine Kurbel??? Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der XT und SLX Kurbel ist minimal, insofern wÃ¤re der Tausch vÃ¶llig unsinnig... 

Ein 29er Fully mit komplett XT also inkl. Kurbel, Kassette, Bremse, Bremsscheiben, Schaltgriffen und Naben und dazu mit RS Fahrwerk und Stealth wirds nicht fÃ¼r 2000â¬ geben, zumindestens nicht ohne krasse Kompromisse bei LRS, Reifen, Cockpit und Co ein zu gehen, so realistisch muss man einfach sein...


----------



## backstein689 (28. Mai 2013)

das ist schon klar. mir wäre vor allem schaltwerke/griffe und bremse wichtig


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Mit Kurbel meinte ich die Kettenräder.


----------



## Bunnyking (28. Mai 2013)

leider werden wiur genaueres erst im August erfahren... 
mit infos von hier:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/05/16/garda-bike-festival-radon-und-alutech/
heisst es ja auch nur fast kompletter XT Austattung. Ich denke Bremse wird da eher von einem anderen Anbieter kommen... Laufräder wärren noch interessant zu erfahren ob es wie beim Fraunefulli 29 die DT swiss werden...


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Bei Verschleißteilen wäre eine etwas schlechterer Erstausstattung ok. Laufräder und Bremse gehören nicht dazu. Hoffe das wird keine Formula...da werden viele zucken. Sonst muß man wieder umbauen/verkaufen und somit wäre der Preisvorteil geringer als beim Wettbewerb und manche würden abspringen.


----------



## Horaff (28. Mai 2013)

...Hauptsache der Rahmen passt. Alles Andere ist eh immer Geschmacksache.

Hallo Radon, wann gibt es Infos zur Geometrie und zu den Rahmenfarben?


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit Kurbel meinte ich die Kettenräder.



Ja und??? Wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind tauscht du die ganze Kurbel???


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Lesen und verstehen ist nicht Deine Stärke, deshalb gleich ausfallend werden...ich laß mich mal auf Dein Niveau runter


----------



## duc-mo (28. Mai 2013)

Kurbel und Kettenblatt sind nicht das Gleiche, deshalb die Frage was dich zu deiner Aussage von oben gebracht hat. Was dich an dem Smiley so aufregt und warum du mich persönlich anmachst kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2013)

Mit Kurbel meinte ich die Kettenblätter. Dies hatte ich bereits nachträglich korrigiert weil es von mir zugegeben unsinnig ausgedrückt war (Du hast dieses Zitat ja selbst aufgerufen). Wir sprechen daher von den gleichen Dingen...es müssen nur die Kettenblätter und nicht die Kurbel getauscht werden... Du hast lediglich meine Korrektur falsch verstanden.

Ein Smilie der einen Vogel zeigt und der mit dem Begriff "Spinner" hier im Forum hinterlegt ist, finde ich pers. nicht lustig...natürlich fühlt man sich dann angemacht. Nur weil es ein Smilie ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man sich nun nach Herzenslust austoben kann.


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Mai 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja und??? Wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind tauscht du die ganze Kurbel???



Oftmals ist bei Shimano wirklich die Kurbel günstiger als 3 neue KB. Früher wars jedenfalls so. 

Tja, Wegwerfgesellschaft eben.


----------



## backstein689 (29. Mai 2013)

Radon Team, 
was haltet ihr davon, das Slide 29 einem (oder mehreren) der MTB Magazine einem objektiven Test zur Verfügung zu stellen?
Das wäre sicher eine gute Werbung und steigert (hoffentlich) die Vorfreude während der Warterei!




Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Infos zum Slide 130 29:
> 
> Es kommt mit getapertem Steuerrohr (heißt bei uns ja CONEHEAD), innen verlegten Zügen, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig, Steckachsen QR15 und X12, High Direct Mount Umwerfer...es wird in vier Größen erhältlich sein, neun Farben, fünf Modelle. Bei den Reifen mixen wir ein wenig zwischen Conti und Schwalbe...
> 
> ...


----------



## Matthias247 (29. Mai 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Der Steuerwinkel liegt bei 68,5°, der Sitzwinkel bei 74,5°.



Kettenstrebenlänge und Tretlagerhöhe wären auch noch interessant. Bei der Oberrohrlänge ist ja sicher für jeden was dabei.
Aber die meisten hier würden sich sicher auch über ne komplette Geometrietabelle freuen


----------



## Bierstädter (30. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> eine sortenreine xt ausstattung (vor allem bremsen) mit der revelation und dem rt3 wären wirklich der knaller für den preis! Ich bin mal auf die Gewichte gespannt!



War ich auch, leider zeigte die Waage in der Praxis bei den "Prototypen" trotz Crossmax und XO für mich recht enttäuschende 14,x KG. Man muss sich wohl damit abfinden, dass es große Räder, viel Federweg, Alurahmen und Haltbarkeit nicht großartig unter 14 KG bekommen kann. Ich hab mich jedenfalls nach der ursprünglichen Vorfeude auf Radon für ein 29er Canyon entschieden.

Gruß aus dem Harzvorland

Andreas


----------



## Bunnyking (30. Mai 2013)

14,x kg? Canyon bekommt das 29er fully doch auch mit 12,8 kg hin.... also das wäre ein Killer für mich.


----------



## cemetery (30. Mai 2013)

Die Angaben sind aber auch alles bei kleinster Rahmengrösse. Welches wurde denn gewogen?


----------



## backstein689 (30. Mai 2013)

jo, das mit der Rahmengröße ist defintiv wichtig, denn in 22 Zoll wären 14,x Kilo okay. aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## Bierstädter (30. Mai 2013)

Das Gewicht war "fahrfertig", also mit Pedalen, absenkbarer Sattelstütze, 2,35er Bereifung und Rahmengröße L.

Das Canyon steht in der Tat mit etwas über 12 KG im Prospekt, bringt allerdings ebenfalls in L mit (zusätzlich) Pedalen, absenkbarer Sattelstütze
und NobbyNics (anstatt RR) auch gut 13,5 KG auf die Waage.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (30. Mai 2013)

wie schwer war es denn genau? denn das radon hat ja auch 20mm mehr federweg und ist ein all mountain


----------



## backstein689 (31. Mai 2013)

Neue News von Facebook:

*Radon 2014 on TOUR  im Münchener Raum:
 SLIDE E2, SLIDE E1, SLIDE 29", VAILLANT, BLACK SIN, SWOOP 190, SWOOP 210
Infos, Preise, Ausstattungen zu allen 2014er Modellen
 KOMMEN-SCHAUEN-TESTEN
 Wir sind für Euch da -Euer RADON ON TOUR TEAM

 MTB FESTIVAL 1.ter und 2.ter Juni am TEGERNSEE*

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob das wieder nur eine Kundenlockaktion wird, oder ob es diesmal mal endlich harte Fakten zu den Austattungen geben wird.


Wer geht hin und informiert sich?


----------



## Bunnyking (31. Mai 2013)

leere Versprechungen... wie immer...


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe das auch kritisch. Die letzten Jahre wurde 100% versprochen und 50% gehalten. Das motiviert noch nicht einmal da hinzugehen.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Mai 2013)

ich bin auch so kurz davor mir das nerve al+ zum neuen Preis von 1999 euro zu kaufen. Ist zwar ein 26er, aber ein geiles Teil.

radon sollte langsam mal liefern...


----------



## Bunnyking (31. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> ich bin auch so kurz davor mir das nerve al+ zum neuen Preis von 1999 euro zu kaufen. Ist zwar ein 26er, aber ein geiles Teil.
> 
> radon sollte langsam mal liefern...



das Al+ hat ein Kollege von mir gekauft. Ist schon ein geiles Bike 150mm Federweg alle Züge intern verlegt. Ich bin auch am überlegen. Oder wenn 29er dann evtl das Giant Trane x 29, habe ich schon Probegefahren allerdings in einer mir zu kleinen Rahmengröße (20") hätte 120mm Federweg und ist nicht ganz so schwer wie das Radon angeblich wird. Nur diesen Giant Cand Post finde ich gelinde gesagt Sch....., da ist mir meine Joplin irgenwie lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (31. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich sehe das auch kritisch. Die letzten Jahre wurde 100% versprochen und 50% gehalten. Das motiviert noch nicht einmal da hinzugehen.



Würde mal gerne wissen, wer überhaupt von denjenigen, die hier am lautesten rumschreien überhaupt ernsthaft ein neues Bike suchen. Die Infos lauten doch lieferbar nach der Eurobike und die Ausstattungsvarianten sind doch bereits veröffentlicht.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne wissen, wer überhaupt von denjenigen, die hier am lautesten rumschreien überhaupt ernsthaft ein neues Bike suchen. Die Infos lauten doch lieferbar nach der Eurobike und die Ausstattungsvarianten sind doch bereits veröffentlicht.


<br />
<br />
Meldung, ich will eins kaufen.<br />
<img src="/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" smilieid="5" class="inlineimg" /><br />
<br />
naja. 1999euro mit xt austattung und Rock shox Fahrwerk nenne ich jetzt keine Ausstattungsbeschreibung. Dass ist für mich eine vage Aussage, in die man vieles reininterpretieren Kann.<br />
<br />
ich weiß, wir sind hier im radon Forum und Auch bei Canyon geht einiges schief, aber dort werden Monate vor lieferdatum exakte Ausstattungen und Farben präsentiert und eine verbindliche Bestellung ermöglicht.<br />
<br />
lieferbar Nach der eurobike heißt es bisher nicht. lieferbar im Sommer/August ist die offizielle Aussage. die Eurobike endet am 31.8. also selbst wenn's am 1. Tag nach der eurobike in die Post geht, ist es schon der 1. September.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-21-03-13--Am-Gardasee-testen--Das-neue-Slide-130-29--_id_23773_.htm


----------



## waldleopard (31. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> ich bin auch so kurz davor mir das nerve al+ zum neuen Preis von 1999 euro zu kaufen. Ist zwar ein 26er, aber ein geiles Teil.
> 
> radon sollte langsam mal liefern...



Mir gefallen die Farbvarianten vom al+ 7.0 schonmal nicht, daher komme ich da nicht in Versuchung. Das 8.0 ist schon was anderes, aber auch hier leider "nur" fox performance. Dann das Slide 9.0. Reverb Stealth ist nett aber nicht essenziell. Mal sehen wie die 2014er von Canyon so aufgestellt sind. Man darf gespannt sein..
..wäre super wenn jmd am Tegernsee etwas von Radon erfährt.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Mai 2013)

Neues von Facebook:
Top Secret:
 Slide 130 29": Alle Daten, Ausstattungen, Preise, Liefertermine, Farben erfahrt ihr exklusiv auf dem MTB Festival Tegernsee.

Radon scheint ernst zu machen, das gefällt mir!
Wie gern wohnte ich am Tegernsee...


----------



## Bunnyking (31. Mai 2013)

na dann mal abwarten was morgen so an Infos fließt. ich bin da mal skeptisch.


----------



## filiale (31. Mai 2013)

erst mal abwarten, vielleicht haben sie ja aus den letzten Jahren gelernt und halten Ihre Werbeversprechen ein.


----------



## backstein689 (2. Juni 2013)

Und?


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juni 2013)

radon war am tegernsee - und das fully habe ich auch gesehen...


----------



## backstein689 (2. Juni 2013)

Ja gesehen hab ichs auch schon in Bonn
Aber haben sie Infos rausgehauen?



mikeonbike schrieb:


> radon war am tegernsee - und das fully habe ich auch gesehen...


----------



## mikeonbike (2. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ja gesehen hab ichs auch schon in Bonn
> Aber haben sie Infos rausgehauen?



ich hab mich mit den jungs unterhalten, aber nicht über das fully. das hatte ich keine interesse dran. ich habe allerdings keine zweifel, dass sie mir bei näherer nachfrage auch alles zum fully erzählt hätten. die jungs waren offen und nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnyking (3. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,
musste jeder eine Geheimhaltungsvereinbarung unterschreiben?  oder war keiner wegen dem Fully da?


----------



## Bierstädter (3. Juni 2013)

Tja, wo sind denn die Infos? Aktuell ist bei facebook zu lesen,
dass es in Willingen Infos und Liefertermine geben wird. Soll das
ein Witz sein? Soll man zu jedem Festival fahren, um dann doch 
nichts zu erfahren? Was ist das denn für eine Informationspolitik!?

Ohne Worte...

Andreas


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

Zuckerbrot und Peitsche scheint die Taktik zu sein....


----------



## filiale (3. Juni 2013)

Wieso regt Ihr Euch so auf ?
1. Nicht jeder der am Teegernsee war ist auch hier im Forum
2. Diese Prozedur von Radon, viel versprechen und anködern, dann aber wenig einhalten, gibt es seit Jahren. Warum sollte sich das ändern ? Die Kunden kaufen trotzdem und der Rubel rollt. 

Ich würde auch gerne Infos haben, hab mich aber seit der ersten Meldung vor Wochen bereits damit abgefunden, dass es besser ist bis August zu warten ob und was tatsächlich kommt. Vorher macht alles andere keinen Sinn.


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieso regt Ihr Euch so auf ?
> 1. Nicht jeder der am Teegernsee war ist auch hier im Forum
> 2. Diese Prozedur von Radon, viel versprechen und anködern, dann aber wenig einhalten, gibt es seit Jahren. Warum sollte sich das ändern ? Die Kunden kaufen trotzdem und der Rubel rollt.



Ich reg mich nicht auf, ich finde es eher schade für eine Firma, die eigentlich tolle Produkte verkauft.
Denn ich denke, dass Radon am Ende vor allem über den Preis seine Räder los wird und nicht, weil die Kunden unbedingt ein Radon fahren wollen (wie es meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile bei Canyon der Fall ist).
Das aber täte dem Image der Marke nachhaltig gesehen besser.

Aber ich muss auch ein Lob an die Mitarbeiter loswerden. Sowohl im Laden, als auch am Telefon, sind diese mir immer sehr freundlich begegnet und haben nach bestem Gewissen weitergeholfen. Und mehr sagen, als der Chef erlaubt, können sie halt einfach nicht. 
Nur hier im Forum haperts es mit der Transparenz...


Also, ich freue mich nachwievor auf das Slide 29 und beabsichtige je nach Ausstattung 1999 oder 2499 anzulegen.

Und um die Spekulation voranzutreiben:

Welchen Laufradsatz erwartet ihr beim 1999?
Die restliche Austattung erscheint mit relativ klar:
Revelation vorne, rt3 hinten, umwerfer/schaltwerk xt, kurbelgriffe wohl slx, bremsen vermute ich leider formula.

bei 2499er denke ich, dass wir den dt swiss 1700er Laufradsatz sehen werden und den X0/X9 Mix der Testräder (Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/griffe X0, Kurbel x9 und die bremsen elixir 9, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).
Jetzt die spannende Frage, welche Federungskomponenten hier dran kommen. Ich tippe auf Fox Performance Fit Gabel und Performance Dämpfer.
SIND DIE BESSER ALS DIE RS KOMPONENTEN??? (ich weiß es nicht)


Fast noch mehr als die Ausstattung, denn die ist bei Radon für den Preis immer gut, interessieren mich die Farben, das Decal Design und die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit (ob lackiert oder eloxiert).
Ich hoffe auf ein paar Modelle mehr in Richtung des Swoop 210 Prototyps mit weniger Decals.
Einen schwarzen eloxierten Hauptrahmen mit rotem Hinterbau wie beim Slide 150er fände ich aber auch stark.

So, jetzt seid ihr dran


----------



## QE2 (3. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wieso regt Ihr Euch so auf ?
> 1. Nicht jeder der am Teegernsee war ist auch hier im Forum
> 2. Diese Prozedur von Radon, viel versprechen und anködern, dann aber wenig einhalten, gibt es seit Jahren. Warum sollte sich das ändern ? Die Kunden kaufen trotzdem und der Rubel rollt.
> 
> Ich würde auch gerne Infos haben, hab mich aber seit der ersten Meldung vor Wochen bereits damit abgefunden, dass es besser ist bis August zu warten ob und was tatsächlich kommt. Vorher macht alles andere keinen Sinn.



....was halten die denn nicht ein? Die Bikes waren doch genau wie angekündigt ausgestattet, früh zu ordern und früh ausverkauft. Versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht.


----------



## QE2 (3. Juni 2013)

Denn ich denke, dass Radon am Ende vor allem über den Preis seine Räder los wird und nicht, weil die Kunden unbedingt ein Radon fahren wollen (wie es meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile bei Canyon der Fall ist).
......deshalb sitzt Canyon scheinbar wie Blei auf den Rädern und reduziert wie wild 

Nur hier im Forum haperts es mit der Transparenz...
warum wohl? Im Laden wurde mir gesagt, dass keiner mehr Bock hat hier was zu schreiben und dass die das Forum zu machen wollen.


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

So, Radon, Respekt, hat geliefert:

Ausstattungsvarianten der 29" Slide 130 2014

 Slide 130 29" 

 8.0 1999,-
 RS Revelation RL SA QR15
 RS Monarch RT3
 RS Reverb Stealth
 XT Ausstattung
 Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Bremse  GEIL!
 Sun Ringlè Laufradsatz 29" QR15/QR  (was kann der?)
Syntace Ausstattung
 Nobby Nic 

 9.0 2499,-
 FOX PL 32 FIT CTD Adjust  
 FOX PL 32 Float BV XV
 RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM XO Bremse
 XO Schaltwerk
 X9 Umwerfer, Shifter
Race Face Turbine Kurbel
Race Face Turbine Lenker 725, Vorbau
Mavic Cossroc 29 15mm/X12 6 Bolt WTS  (Kennt einer diesen Laufradsatz)
 Nobby Nic

 9.0 SL 2999,-
 RS PIKE RC 29" 2P 15QR
 RS Monarch RT3
 RS Reverb Stealth
 XTR
 Formula T1 180/180
Syntace F109/Vector 7075 760mm
 DT M1700 Spline 15/X12
 Conti Mountain King 2 Pro Tection 2.4

 10.0 3299,-
 FOX PL 32 Float 29 FIT CTD
 FOX PL Float CTD BV adjust
SRAM XX1
 RS Stealth
 Bremse XO 180/180
 Crossmax ST 29 
Syntace Factory Kit
 Nobby Nic 

 10.0 SL 4500,-
 FOX PL 32 Float 29 FIT CTD
 FOX PL Float CTD BV adjust
 RS Reverb Stealth
 XTR kpl.
 XTR 180/180
 Reynolds MTN 650/29
Syntace Factory Kit
 Conti Mountain King 2 Pro Tection 2.4


----------



## Bunnyking (3. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Slide 130 29"
> 
> 8.0 1999,-
> RS Revelation RL SA QR15
> ...



Super, bis auf die Sun Ringle... kpmplt XT inkl Bremse... Respekt!
Jetzt noch das Gewicht und die GEO in 22" bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Super, bis auf die Sun Ringle... kpmplt XT inkl Bremse... Respekt!
> Jetzt noch das Gewicht und die GEO in 22" bitte...



Ist der Sun Ringle so bescheiden?

22", wie groß bist du? 

Die komplette XT ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## waldleopard (3. Juni 2013)

Super! Genialer Schachzug von Radon das Einstiegsmodell mit RS und komplett XT auszustatten da sehr beliebt. Nur die Gabel ist nicht absenkbar. Ich kenn die Stückzahlen nicht, aber ich wage zu prognostizieren: das wird der Megaseller. Ich hoffe nur das Radon die Details der anderen Fullys wie Slide+Swoop auch bald mitteilt, befürchte aber das einige Zeit nichts mehr kommen wird.


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Super! Genialer Schachzug von Radon das Einstiegsmodell mit RS und komplett XT auszustatten da sehr beliebt. Nur die Gabel ist nicht absenkbar. Ich kenn die Stückzahlen nicht, aber ich wage zu prognostizieren: das wird der Megaseller. Ich hoffe nur das Radon die Details der anderen Fullys wie Slide+Swoop auch bald mitteilt, befürchte aber das einige Zeit nichts mehr kommen wird.



Zustimmung zum Megaseller, aber die Absenkung der Gabel brauchste bei nem 29er mit 130mm meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## waldleopard (3. Juni 2013)

Das kann schon sein, würde sehr gerne mal ein Bild eines 2014er "bad boy" Modells sehen.


----------



## Bunnyking (3. Juni 2013)

hy backstein
ist wahrscheinlich der Sun ringle den auch übe verbaut, da habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel gutes gelesen. in Hauptsache wird sich über das gewicht beschwert... ich bin 191cm groß und habe SL 94. da führt kein weg an 22" mit kurzem vorbau vorbei... wie an meinem übe ltd von 07...
Gruß


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> hy backstein
> ist wahrscheinlich der Sun ringle den auch übe verbaut, da habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel gutes gelesen. in Hauptsache wird sich über das gewicht beschwert... ich bin 191cm groß und habe SL 94. da führt kein weg an 22" mit kurzem vorbau vorbei... wie an meinem übe ltd von 07...
> Gruß



mmh, ich bin 198, 97er Schrittlänge und mir Christopher Stahl, CEO Radon, ähnlich groß, im Megastore das 20" ans Herz gelegt, da das 22" nicht mehr verspielt genug sei. Wirklich glauben konnte ich das nicht, denn für welchen Riesen wird dann 22" gebaut^^. Daher meine Nachfrage. 
Grad mal gegooglet...der LRS von Cube wiegt wohl 2200g komplett. Das ist schon einiges. Im Vergleich der Mavic Crossride mit 2020g.

Hehe, ja die Bad Boy Varianten will ich auch unbedingt sehen!
Aber auch alle anderen Farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horaff (3. Juni 2013)

...und das wichtigste - Geometrie ?


----------



## log11 (3. Juni 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> hy backstein
> ist wahrscheinlich der Sun ringle den auch übe verbaut, da habe ich bisher noch nicht so viel gutes gelesen. in Hauptsache wird sich über das gewicht beschwert... ich bin 191cm groß und habe SL 94. da führt kein weg an 22" mit kurzem vorbau vorbei... wie an meinem übe ltd von 07...
> Gruß



Kein Leichtgewicht aber dafür stabil. Ich fahre die Sunringle Rhyno Lite auf meinem 26" HT und kann mich nicht beschweren. Aber ein Leichtgewicht wird das Slide 29" 130 8.0 sicher nicht.


----------



## filiale (3. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön, wenn die GEO paßt, mit 74,5Grad Sitzrohr, nehme ich mal an, wird das 8.0 das meistverkaufte werden.


----------



## jbecki (3. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ist der Sun Ringle so bescheiden?
> 
> 22", wie groß bist du?
> 
> Die komplette XT ist wirklich der Hammer!



Hmm, ich frage mich nur, ob der Sun Ringle Laufradsatz des Slide 129 in der 8 Version nun eine Steckachse am Hinterrad bzw Bau hat oder nicht? In den Angaben steht ja QR 15 an der Gabel und QR ? Ist wohl doch keine X-12 Steckachse oder wie?


----------



## duc-mo (3. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> So, Radon, Respekt, hat geliefert:
> 
> Ausstattungsvarianten der 29" Slide 130 2014
> 
> ...



Wo kommen die Infos her??? Ich glaube nämlich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht dran...


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juni 2013)

facebook.
Google mal radon bikes facebook.

die Seite solltest du auch ohne Account anschauen können


----------



## cemetery (4. Juni 2013)

jbecki schrieb:


> Hmm, ich frage mich nur, ob der Sun Ringle Laufradsatz des Slide 129 in der 8 Version nun eine Steckachse am Hinterrad bzw Bau hat oder nicht? In den Angaben steht ja QR 15 an der Gabel und QR ? Ist wohl doch keine X-12 Steckachse oder wie?



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Zumal bei allen anderen ja explizit die X12 genannt wird. Aber ich kann mir auch irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die fürs 8.0 einen eigenen Rahmen haben für eine Schnellspannachse


----------



## backstein689 (4. Juni 2013)

bestimmt vertippt, so Wie Beim Käfig crossroc lrs, oder gibt es den?


----------



## Bunnyking (4. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> mmh, ich bin 198, 97er Schrittlänge und mir Christopher Stahl, CEO Radon, ähnlich groß, im Megastore das 20" ans Herz gelegt, da das 22" nicht mehr verspielt genug sei. Wirklich glauben konnte ich das nicht, denn für welchen Riesen wird dann 22" gebaut^^. Daher meine Nachfrage.
> Grad mal gegooglet...der LRS von Cube wiegt wohl 2200g komplett. Das ist schon einiges. Im Vergleich der Mavic Crossride mit 2020g.
> 
> Hehe, ja die Bad Boy Varianten will ich auch unbedingt sehen!
> Aber auch alle anderen Farben.



Wenn man die Stealth weit genug ausziehen (wenn es die 430mm Version ist , 150 mm absenkung, dann passt das) kann sollte das klappen... Ich bin auf einem Giant Trance X29 Probegefahren, wir haben die Sattelstütze einen cm über min ausgezocgen und ich empfand es immer noch als zu tief...


----------



## c-st (4. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Super! Genialer Schachzug von Radon das Einstiegsmodell mit RS und komplett XT auszustatten da sehr beliebt. Nur die Gabel ist nicht absenkbar. [...]



Die Absenkung brauchst du auch nicht. Ich bin das Rad gefahren und es geht echt gut berghoch. Auch an steilen Stichen hatte ich keine Traktionsprobleme und das Vorderrad steigt nicht hoch, wahrscheinlich dank des etwas längeren Radstands. Bergab merkt man im direkten Vergleich, dass ein 26er wendiger bzw agiler ist, aber wenn du auf dem 29er sitzt hast du ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht und denkst an nichts anderes. Das geht gut ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (4. Juni 2013)

Bunnyking schrieb:


> Wenn man die Stealth weit genug ausziehen (wenn es die 430mm Version ist , 150 mm absenkung, dann passt das) kann sollte das klappen... Ich bin auf einem Giant Trance X29 Probegefahren, wir haben die Sattelstütze einen cm über min ausgezocgen und ich empfand es immer noch als zu tief...



Mmh, ich steh nicht so auf eine wahnsinnige Sattelüberhöhung. Aber evtl könnts mit 22" dann einfach zu lang und sperrig werden.
Also mal die Geometriedaten abwarten. 
Ansonsten komme ich Anfang Juli nochmal nach Bonn und werde sowieso probefahren, wenn mir diesmal dort jemand genaue Auskunft über die Rahmengrößen geben kann.


Jetzt frag ich mich immer noch, was sich hinter dem Mavic Crossroc laufradsatz verbirgt. Wenns der Crossride ist, dann reicht mir der Sun Ringle des 8.0er, wenns ein Crosstrail oder Crossmax ist, dann wäre das 9.0er je nach genauen Fox Komponenten seinen Preis wert.


----------



## waldleopard (4. Juni 2013)

c-st schrieb:


> Die Absenkung brauchst du auch nicht. Ich bin das Rad gefahren und es geht echt gut berghoch. Auch an steilen Stichen hatte ich keine Traktionsprobleme und das Vorderrad steigt nicht hoch, wahrscheinlich dank des etwas längeren Radstands. Bergab merkt man im direkten Vergleich, dass ein 26er wendiger bzw agiler ist, aber wenn du auf dem 29er sitzt hast du ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht und denkst an nichts anderes. Das geht gut ab!


Alles klar. Bei mir wirds aber wohl eher kein 29er, macht wohl mit 1,83m und Rahmengrösse M nicht so viel Sinn. Never say never, das Bike kann mich ja noch überzeugen.


----------



## Baskra (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,

bin bei der Konkurenz auch ein paar 29er gefahren und fand es wie Trecker fahren. Ist das 29er wirklich sowiel besser im Gelände? Bisher bin ich noch nicht überzeugt von den grossen Reifen. 
Wird es von Radon etwas mit 27.5 Zoll geben? Da liegt leider das Gewicht bei ca. 13.5 Kg für Alu-Modelle.
Was empfehlt ihr bei ca. 178 cm Körpergröße?  Gewöhnt man sich an die grossen Bikes?

LG


----------



## cemetery (5. Juni 2013)

Also ich bin so begeistert von meinem 29er Hardtail das ich drauf und dran bin mir noch ein 29er Fully zu holen. Mag sein das 26" etwas handlicher sind, aber die Leichtigkeit mit der die 29" über Felsen, Steine, Wurzeln und Äste rollen erstaunt mich immer wieder aufs neue.

Allerdings hätte ich als Fully gerne was in Richtung Enduro. Also bevorzugt mit etwas mehr als 130mm Federweg. 

Im Frühjahr 2014 wird's von Radon ein 650B (27,5") Enduro geben.


----------



## c-st (5. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Alles klar. Bei mir wirds aber wohl eher kein 29er, macht wohl mit 1,83m und Rahmengrösse M nicht so viel Sinn. Never say never, das Bike kann mich ja noch überzeugen.



Ich hatte es mit 1,80 in 20", das hat mir ganz gut gepasst. 18" (M) fand ich etwas kurz.
Und, ganz nebenbei, ich mag 29er eigentlich gar nicht - und fand's trotzdem saugut!


----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> 9.0 SL 2999,-
> RS PIKE RC 29" 2P 15QR
> RS Monarch RT3
> RS Reverb Stealth
> ...



Ist das wirklihc ein 29" Laufradsatz oder 650B  Im Produktkatalog von DT Swiss finde ich diese Felge nur in 26 und 27,5" aber nichts in 29".


----------



## backstein689 (6. Juni 2013)

Der lrs kommt wohl Auch erst Noch auf den Markt, aber ich habe ihn in 29" am slide verbaut gesehen


----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## backstein689 (6. Juni 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Danke



der Beweis: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/10/radon-neue-bikes-fuer-alle/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (6. Juni 2013)

Wo ist das 130er Slide eigentlich anzusiedeln? Echtes All-Mountain oder mehr Richtung Marathon?


----------



## QE2 (7. Juni 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wo ist das 130er Slide eigentlich anzusiedeln? Echtes All-Mountain oder mehr Richtung Marathon?



Ich würde sagen: klares AM. Das Marathon müsste in 29" eher 100-110 haben.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Juni 2013)

Wir positionieren das Slide 130 29 als AM light, was sich auch in den gewählten Ausstattungen widerspiegelt: Griffige Reifen, 180mm Scheiben hinten und vorne, breite Riser Lenker, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig...die 130mm fühlen sich mit den großen Laufrädern auch nach mehr Federweg an und geben große Sicherheitsreserven.
Nichtsdestotrotz geht das Slide 130 29 sehr gut voran und macht sich auch in einem Marathon sehr gut...
Ihr solltet es unbedingt testen! Nächste Möglichkeit: vom 14.-16. Juni auf dem BIKE Festival in Willingen.


----------



## Bunnyking (7. Juni 2013)

@radon 
ab wann werden die Räder verfügbar sein? bzw welche kw im August?


----------



## Horaff (7. Juni 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wir positionieren das Slide 130 29 als AM light, was sich auch in den gewählten Ausstattungen widerspiegelt: Griffige Reifen, 180mm Scheiben hinten und vorne, breite Riser Lenker, Reverb Stealth serienmäßig...die 130mm fühlen sich mit den großen Laufrädern auch nach mehr Federweg an und geben große Sicherheitsreserven.
> Nichtsdestotrotz geht das Slide 130 29 sehr gut voran und macht sich auch in einem Marathon sehr gut...
> Ihr solltet es unbedingt testen! Nächste Möglichkeit: vom 14.-16. Juni auf dem BIKE Festival in Willingen.


 

...Geometrie?


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (7. Juni 2013)

Yo, die Geo man, fürn Heizungskeller, wir ham Rohrbruch oben bei Frau Hansen! Vorallem Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (7. Juni 2013)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm

und was ist jetzt der mavic crossroc lrs? scheint wohl neu zu sein 2014.


----------



## duc-mo (7. Juni 2013)

Also wenns tatsächlich bei den Spezifikationen für das 8er bleibt könnte ich schwach werden... 

Aber...



> Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, daß wir uns eventl. Änderungen vorbehalten müssen.


----------



## discordius (7. Juni 2013)

Laut diesem Artikel hat der DT M1700 LRS nur eine Maulweite von 19,5mm. Ist mir für All-Mountain mit Reifen >2.2" deutlich zu schmal. Ist aber keine Überraschung. Bei fast jedem Komplettbike kann man den verbauten Systemlaufradsatz gleich bei eBay einstellen und sich was passendes bauen lassen. Für das bei eBay erzielte Geld sollte ja fast ein LRS mit Flow Ex drin sein, dann wird das auch ein nettes AM.


----------



## backstein689 (8. Juni 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Also wenns tatsächlich bei den Spezifikationen für das 8er bleibt könnte ich schwach werden...
> 
> Aber...



was mir eher sorgen macht, sind die Farben...black shine? wahrscheinlich lackiert,nicht eloxiert. und blue white red hört sich stark nach dem ersten Prototypen an und der war auch sehr glänzend....

leider lesen sich die 9.0er Farben nicht viel besser. 

also ich bin sehr sehr auf erste Fotos gespannt!


----------



## cemetery (10. Juni 2013)

Also nach dem Blick in die Farbtabelle ist das Bike für mich leider auch schon wieder gestorben  Beim 8.0 oder 9.0 SL in Neonorange wäre ich wohl echt schwach geworden. Aber die Ausstattung vom 9.0 gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht und Black Shine muss mal gar nicht sein.


----------



## duc-mo (10. Juni 2013)

Echt lustig, es ist noch kein einziges Bild von den serienmäßigen Bikes gezeigt worden und schon wird über die "hässlichen Farben" gemeckert... Ich bin dagegen total froh, dass das gezeigte "Kommunalorange" nicht in Serie geht und freue mich, dass Radon das schlichte schwarz nach einer Saison der Kirmesbikes wiederentdeckt hat...


----------



## backstein689 (10. Juni 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Echt lustig, es ist noch kein einziges Bild von den serienmäßigen Bikes gezeigt worden und schon wird über die "hässlichen Farben" gemeckert... Ich bin dagegen total froh, dass das gezeigte "Kommunalorange" nicht in Serie geht und freue mich, dass Radon das schlichte schwarz nach einer Saison der Kirmesbikes wiederentdeckt hat...



haha, ja das orange war furchtbar(meine Ganz persönliche Meinung. das Gibts übrigens nicht, da die Farbe auf Dauer ausbleicht). ich habe nur echt auf Schwarz eloxiert gehofft...glänzend bin ich mir Noch unsicher.

bin aber Auch auf dasblaue 8.0 gespannt.


----------



## waldleopard (10. Juni 2013)

Ich kann es nur begrüßen das Mut zur Farbe bewiesen wurde, natürlich gehören da als Alternative auch schwarze Bikes dazu. Lieber richtig in die Farbkiste greifen und dazustehen als Pseudofarbtupfer hier und da. Fand das z.B. bei einigen aktuellen Canyon weniger gelungen. Gleiches gilt für übermäßigen Gebrauch von bunten Decals.


----------



## cemetery (10. Juni 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Echt lustig, es ist noch kein einziges Bild von den serienmäßigen Bikes gezeigt worden und schon wird über die "hässlichen Farben" gemeckert... Ich bin dagegen total froh, dass das gezeigte "Kommunalorange" nicht in Serie geht und freue mich, dass Radon das schlichte schwarz nach einer Saison der Kirmesbikes wiederentdeckt hat...



Bei dem Bike hätte mir die "Kirmes" Variante in "Kommunalorange" mit der schwarzen Revelation Gabel einfach sehr gut gefallen. Die Frage ob die anderen Farben nun hässlich sind oder nicht stellt sich mir an diesem Punkt erst gar nicht. 

Ich finds einfach nur zum Kotzen dass man vorab auf den Festivals und auf allen Fotos die man so veröffentlicht hat ein oranges Bike mit RS Ausstattung zeigt und in der Serie gibt es die Farbe dann nur bei einer einzigen Ausstattungsvariante in Verbindung mit FOX Federelementen


----------



## waldleopard (10. Juni 2013)

Fand die Kombo auch ganz witzig.
Zitat Radon:
"Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, daß wir uns eventl. Änderungen vorbehalten müssen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

Kann mir einer eklären, warum die Lady Variante den besseren Laufradsatz  hat? Das normale 8.0er Sun Ringle Zeugs und das LAdy den Dt Swisss m  1700, der sonst nur am 10.0er dran ist.


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2013)

Wo ist hier ein 8.0er ? Wo liest Du das Lady ein DT Swiss hat ? Das Slide 130 WL hat einen DT swiss, aber nicht das Lady. Das Lady hat nur Alex und SUN.

Du vermischt die Begriffe und Überschrift. Ist nicht ganz zu verstehen was Du meinst...sorry


----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

Das Slide 130 29" 8.0 (das normale 8.0, da wir ja hier vom 29er full reden) hat einen Sun Ringle Mix LRS. 1999 Euro

Das Slide 130 29 WL (von mir Lady Version genannt) hat den meiner Meinung höherwetigen DT Swiss M1700 LRS. 1999 Euro

Diesen DT Swiss LRS hat sonst nur das nnormale Slide 120 29" 9.0 SL. 2799 Euro.


Das finde ich sehr verwunderlich.




filiale schrieb:


> Wo ist hier ein 8.0er ? Wo liest Du das Lady ein DT Swiss hat ? Das Slide 130 WL hat einen DT swiss, aber nicht das Lady. Das Lady hat nur Alex und SUN.
> 
> Du vermischt die Begriffe und Überschrift. Ist nicht ganz zu verstehen was Du meinst...sorry


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2013)

@filiale 

Du musst schon lesen was ich schreibe  Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und das ist halt meine. Das Bike ist deswegen nicht schlechter, was auch nie behauptet hab.

Mich ärgert die gängige Praxis der Fahrradhersteller, dass die verfügbaren Farben immer wieder an bestimmte Ausstattungen gekoppelt werden, allgemein. Bei Sondermodellen kann ich das ja noch nachvollziehen, aber nicht bei den ganz normalen.

Was die Autohersteller angeht. Wenn ich einen blauen Golf will kauf ich mir ja auch keinen Diesel obwohl ich einen Benziner wollte, den es aber dummerweise nur in rot gibt. Und ich das sich von einem Prototypen zum Serienmodell noch vieles ändert ist auch nichts neues. Aber von einem Vorserienmodell, welches potentielle Kunden schon Probefahren können, ändert sich zum Serienmodell in der Regel nichts mehr gravierend.


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2013)

@backstein, jetzt wo es klarer formuliert ist (ist ja nicht jeder ein crack) wird ein Schuh daraus...stimmt. 

 @cemetery, Radon hat extra geschrieben dass sich Änderungen ergeben können. Die Probefahrten sind ja auch nur ein Lockmittel um die Leute an der Stange zu halten damit sie nicht abspringen...ist doch gängige Praxis, egal welche Branche.


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2013)

Gefallen muss es dem Angelockten ja trotzdem nicht... egal in welcher Branche


----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> @_backstein_, jetzt wo es klarer formuliert ist (ist ja nicht jeder ein crack) wird ein Schuh daraus...stimmt.
> 
> @_cemetery_,  Radon hat extra geschrieben dass sich Änderungen ergeben können. Die  Probefahrten sind ja auch nur ein Lockmittel um die Leute an der Stange  zu halten damit sie nicht abspringen...ist doch gängige Praxis, egal  welche Branche.



Grad nochmal im Oversized nachgeschaut.  Da ist wohl ein Zahlenverwechsler auf der Radon Seite passiert (1999  fürs 150er wl und 2199 fürs 130er WL:






Ich würde beim 8.0er gerne 100-200 Euro für einen besseren LRS drauflegen....


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ich würde beim 8.0er gerne 100-200 Euro für einen besseren LRS drauflegen....



Wenn du den der drauf ist verkaufst und zum Erlös 200 drauf legst sollte das eigentlich kein Thema sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Wenn du den der drauf ist verkaufst und zum Erlös 200 drauf legst sollte das eigentlich kein Thema sein.



darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.
Dann muss ich aber wen finden, der ihn kauft... in der Zeit kann ich das Rad nicht benutzen. Und auf gut Glück einen anderen LRS zu kaufen und zu hoffen, den alten zu einem guten Preis loszuwerden mag ich nicht.

Was meinst du denn, was der Sun Ringle Demon/Inferno LRS wert ist?


----------



## cemetery (11. Juni 2013)

BauchgefÃ¼hl wÃ¼rde ich sagen irgendwo zwischen 100-150â¬ sollten realistisch sein.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin am Wochenende in Willingen mal das Slide 29" in L gefahren. War wie alle Testbikes in Orange lackiert, hatte RockShox vorne und hinten, die DT Swiss 1700 Felgen, SRAM X9 und Avid-Elixir-9-Bremsen. Fährt sich nicht schlecht. Guter Geradeauslauf, rollt über alles hinweg. Die Federung war leider nicht auf mich eingestellt worden, so dass ich mit meinen 80 kg vermutlich mit etwas weniger Luft in den Dämpfern ausgekommen wäre. Die Bremsen packten gut, quietschten nur beim weniger beherzten Zupacken wie Sau.

Da ich kurz zuvor das neue Trek Fuel EX 29 9 mit 120 mm und kpl. XT mit auf mein Gewicht eingestelltem Fahrwerk gefahren bin, hatte ich eine direkte Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Das Trek war agiler (vermutlich einen steileren Lenkkopfwinkel, geschätzt ein halbes Kilo leichter und evtl. auch kürzere Kettenstreben), hatte mehr Bodenfreiheit, und das Fahrwerk gab sich neutraler. Vom Federweg her war das Trek auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Ich fand jetzt auch nicht, dass die 10 mm Unterschied irgendwo ins Gewicht gefallen wären. Gefiel mir trotz des deutlich höheren Preises besser. Auf jeden Fall eine Alternative!

Edit: Ein Radon-Mitarbeiter meinte nach der Probefahrt, dass ich (182 cm, SL 86 cm) besser Größe M mit einem längeren Vorbau fahren würde. Werde ich auch noch mal bei Gelegenheit testen.


----------



## backstein689 (18. Juni 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bin am Wochenende in Willingen mal das Slide 29" in L gefahren. War wie alle Testbikes in Orange lackiert, hatte RockShox vorne und hinten, die DT Swiss 1700 Felgen, SRAM X9 und Avid-Elixir-9-Bremsen. Fährt sich nicht schlecht. Guter Geradeauslauf, rollt über alles hinweg. Die Federung war leider nicht auf mich eingestellt worden, so dass ich mit meinen 80 kg vermutlich mit etwas weniger Luft in den Dämpfern ausgekommen wäre. Die Bremsen packten gut, quietschten nur beim weniger beherzten Zupacken wie Sau.
> 
> ...



Danke erstmal für deinen Bericht.
Zu der Rahmengröße: Mir wurde in Bonn ein 20" (L) ans herz gelegt, obwohl ich 198/97 cm hab. Das fande ich sehr merkwürdig, da ich bei meiner Größe prinzipiell immer auf den größten Rahmen gehe. 
Leider kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen, ob ich wirklich L oder doch XL gefahren bin, da keiner der Verkäufer in der Lage war mir verlässliche Auskunft zu erteilen.

ich bin das Slide 29 in Bonn im Vergleich zu einem AMS 29 120 race gefahren. 
Abgesehen vom optischen hat mir das "weichere" Slide Fahrwerk besser gefallen. Es hat mehr das Fully Gefühl vermittelt, mit dem man über alles drüber fahren kann.

Das Trek (und vor allem das Remedy 8 29) ist natürlich ein sehr sehr feines Teil, aber für mich preislich nicht vertretbar...


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2013)

Slide 130 8.0 29er





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes?ref=stream&hc_location=timeline#!/photo.php?fbid=593386854039896&set=a.264045933640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater





Geo and colours Slide 130 29"





The Slide 29" is coming as a special limited edition. Just 100 matching frames will be built in 9.0 specification.


----------



## Horaff (20. Juni 2013)

http://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/67.../f/ac/ip/acip7ga2if1a/large_Radon-Riva-12.jpg


...dann muss das hier ein 20" sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Juni 2013)

Horaff schrieb:


> http://fthumb1.mtb-news.de/cache/67.../f/ac/ip/acip7ga2if1a/large_Radon-Riva-12.jpg
> 
> 
> ...dann muss das hier ein 20" sein...




Gut möglich. Jedenfalls schätzte ich das 20"-Testbike (s.o.) auf mind. 13,5 kg, nachdem das kurz zuvor gefahrene Trek Fuel EX 9 in 19,5" von Trek-Mitabeitern mit 13,0 kg (fahrfertig) gewogen worden war. Ein Radon-Mitarbeiter bestätigte letztendlich meine Vermutung. 

In der nächsten BIKE, Mountainbike etc. wird's sicherlich stehen.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Juni 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Gut möglich. Jedenfalls schätzte ich das 20"-Testbike (s.o.) auf mind. 13,5 kg, nachdem das kurz zuvor gefahrene Trek Fuel EX 9 in 19,5" von Trek-Mitabeitern mit 13,0 kg (fahrfertig) gewogen worden war. Ein Radon-Mitarbeiter bestätigte letztendlich meine Vermutung.
> 
> 
> In der nächsten BIKE, Mountainbike etc. wird's sicherlich stehen.




Mit 14 kilo könnte ich noch leben. ist Ja kein racebike, sondern ein all mountain, das hoffentlich etwas aushält.


----------



## yoger83 (29. Juni 2013)

Hi,

gibt es eventuell schon einen genauen Termin ab wann das Slide 130 29" verfÃ¼gbar sein wird? Stehe momentan (mitten in der Saison!!!!) ohne Bike da und das Bike macht wirklich einen guten Eindruck.
Was wird das 9.0 SL kosten? Ist einmal mit 2799â¬ und mit 2999â¬ angegeben.

BG


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juli 2013)

War in der letzten Zeit zufällig jemand in Bonn im Laden und ist das Rad probegefahren?

Würde es gerne testen, aber nicht umsonst hinfahren. Hab heute angerufen, aber dort hat man so getan, als ob man nicht wüsste, wovon ich spreche....


----------



## waldleopard (8. Juli 2013)

Für die Interessenten: Auf fb ist das Slide 130 9.0 und 10.0 abgebildet, wobei es laut Spec-liste zweimal das 9.0 sein müsste. Lenker in lime und neonorange.


----------



## backstein689 (8. Juli 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Für die Interessenten: Auf fb ist das Slide 130 9.0 und 10.0 abgebildet, wobei es laut Spec-liste zweimal das 9.0 sein müsste. Lenker in lime und neonorange.



Ich werd das Gefühl, bei Radon hat so niemand den wirklichen Durchblick, nicht los.

Tendenziell geht es aber bei den Bezeichnungen nur um die Rahmendesigns. Und ja, dann sieht man die bei 9.0 beschriebenen Rahmen. Aber unter dem Post "NEWS NEWS....." hat radon folgendes kommentiert: *Radon Bikes Ganz  einfach: von den Topsellern, die wir in grösseren Stückzahlen  produzieren, können wir auch mehrere Farben anbieten. Das 9.0 kommt nur  in US Team.*

Naja, ich glaube, wir werden uns noch ein paar Wochen gedulden müssen, was wie ab wann genau kommt. Aber ein 8.0 wirds sehr wahrscheinlich werden

Was wirds bei euch?


----------



## yoger83 (8. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ich werd das Gefühl, bei Radon hat so niemand den wirklichen Durchblick, nicht los.
> 
> Tendenziell geht es aber bei den Bezeichnungen nur um die Rahmendesigns. Und ja, dann sieht man die bei 9.0 beschriebenen Rahmen. Aber unter dem Post "NEWS NEWS....." hat radon folgendes kommentiert: *Radon Bikes Ganz  einfach: von den Topsellern, die wir in grösseren Stückzahlen  produzieren, können wir auch mehrere Farben anbieten. Das 9.0 kommt nur  in US Team.*
> 
> ...


Radon schreibt aber auch das sich die genauen Ausstattungeh sowie Preise noch leicht ändern können.
Denke mal ein 9.0 oder ein 9.0 SL (wenn es bei 2799 bleibt) wird es werden..... und hoffentlich bald!


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2013)

Wenn das 9.0 nur in US Farbe kommt, rechnet Radon offenbar damit das diese 9.0 Ausstattung kein Topseller wird. Finde ich schon interessant das Radon das im Vorfeld weiß...


----------



## yoger83 (8. Juli 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn das 9.0 nur in US Farbe kommt, rechnet Radon offenbar damit das diese 9.0 Ausstattung kein Topseller wird. Finde ich schon interessant das Radon das im Vorfeld weiß...


Kommt ja noch in zwei anderen Black/..../ Varianten.


----------



## yoger83 (8. Juli 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn das 9.0 nur in US Farbe kommt, rechnet Radon offenbar damit das diese 9.0 Ausstattung kein Topseller wird. Finde ich schon interessant das Radon das im Vorfeld weiß...


Das 9.0 kommt ja noch in zwei anderen Black/..../ Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (30. Juli 2013)

k.A. wieso man so eine blöde Farbe dort hin schmiert?
mit dem blau schaut es eher nach Bau-Markt-Schlampe aus? 

Warum kein Orange? oder kawa-Grün? oder so...


hmmm....das Billigste abgreifen; den Laufradsatz zu ebay....
und einen Gescheiten ( LRS ) nehmen ( tune/DT-Felgen) 

.


----------



## backstein689 (30. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> k.A. wieso man so eine blöde Farbe dort hin schmiert?
> mit dem blau schaut es eher nach Bau-Markt-Schlampe aus?
> 
> Warum kein Orange? oder kawa-Grün? oder so...
> ...




Meinst du das Blau vom ersten Prototypen?

Das als Eloxal matt wäre ein Traum, wäre mir auchn fuffi mehr wert....

Was für einen LRS planst du zu verbauen? Ich werde voll ausgestattet so um die 100kg auf die Waage bringen und bin mir unsicher, was ich brauche...


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Meinst du das Blau vom ersten Prototypen?
> Das als Eloxal matt wäre ein Traum, wäre mir auchn fuffi mehr wert....
> 
> Was für einen LRS planst du zu verbauen? Ich werde voll ausgestattet so um die 100kg auf die Waage bringen und bin mir unsicher, was ich brauche...



ja, das blau schaut geschissen aus. = Baumarkt-laune-blau-Bär-blau

ich nehm die Mavic 719-disc 29" mit 36 Loch. Gescheit eingespeicht...
halten die was aus. ( hab die 26er Mavic mit 36 Loch - die letzten 2 Jahre nie Probleme ) 
Oder irgend eine fette DT-Swiss-Felge mit Tune-Naben. Aber 36 Loch ist mir
pers. lieber, auch wenn es geschissener aus schaut. Mir relative Wurschd - 
soll nur halten.
Mal schauen, was der DT-Berater auf der EuroFahrrad in FH spricht? 

Slide 130 - 29" ...habe schon einen Steiffen


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

So, jetzt wirds spannend:

Gerade die neue WOMB bekommen. Auf seite 26:

"Canyon bringt zwei neue Modelle. Das Spectral AL, welches es mit zwei  Laufradgrößen geben wird. Das 27,5"-Modell besitzt 140mm Federweg, das  29er kommt mit 130mm aus. Auch Canyons Nerve Al wird fürs neue  Modelljahr zusätzlich zu den 29ern auf 27,5er-Laufräder unterwegs sein."


Leider keine Info, wann die Räder denn kommen....         



Damit steht für mich fest, dass ich bis zur Eurobike warte.


----------



## filiale (31. Juli 2013)

Ich bin mal aufs Gewicht gespannt.


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (31. Juli 2013)

Ui, heißes Eisen, ist das Dargestellte die 29" Version? Wenn dem so ist, sieht die Kettenstrebe ja geschätzte 15mm kürzer aus als am AL 29. Nice.


----------



## Aalex (31. Juli 2013)

doof nur dass 450mm schon ziemlich kurz ist

viel kürzer geht kaum


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

ich glaube auch, dass das vllt 445 Bei 130mm FW geht, aber weniger nicht


----------



## Aalex (31. Juli 2013)

dann steht im test 

"ist zu nervös" 

specis stumpfsumpfer hat 450mm und die bauen ja nicht erst seit gestern 29er fullies und denen kann man ruhig eine gewisse fähigkeit anständige räder zu bauen zusprechen.

das slide 130 29" hat auch 450mm wohl und dürfte damit recht interessant werden.

bei canyon weiß ich persönlich nicht so recht wo die hin wollen. das strive war ein griff ins klo und jeder den ich kenne, der son ding rumfahren hat flucht über das teil.

nun bringen die ein spectral in 27,5 und 29 und ein nerve 29/27,5. wieviel federweg hats nerve? 120?  sieht für mich aus wie zwei räder in der gleichen kategorie All-Mountain. Macht das Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arturo_Bandini (31. Juli 2013)

Naja, immer mehr Hersteller kommen doch auf den Trichter, dass 450mm am 130mm 29er Panne sind und man ziemlich viel dran setzen sollte, auf ein besseres Frontcentre/CS Verhältnis zu kommen (Wendigkeit, bessere Lastverteilung VR/HR, und mein Freund Manuel). 
Spesh Enduro 29 (429 bei 155mm!), Alutech Tofana, BMC Enduro Proto, Kona Process 111, Drössigers 2014er Karre (435mm bei 130mm FW, bei so nem Billigheimer), Kona Satori, BH Lynx 4.8 Carbon, Pyga Oneten 29. Alle unter 440mm Kettenstrebe und über 110mm FW. Es geht ja scheinbar doch, also warum sollte man sich mit 450mm zufrieden geben? Das ist nicht kurz (genug) und wird nie kurz sein. Genau deshalb ist das Slide 130 bei mir schon draußen.


----------



## Aalex (31. Juli 2013)

die frage ist ob mans braucht

ich findn stumpi fsr wendig genug, du nicht?


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Naja, immer mehr Hersteller kommen doch auf den Trichter, dass 450mm am 130mm 29er Panne sind und man ziemlich viel dran setzen sollte, auf ein besseres Frontcentre/CS Verhältnis zu kommen (Wendigkeit, bessere Lastverteilung VR/HR, und mein Freund Manuel).
> Spesh Enduro 29 (429 bei 155mm!), Alutech Tofana, BMC Enduro Proto, Kona Process 111, Drössigers 2014er Karre (435mm bei 130mm FW, bei so nem Billigheimer), Kona Satori, BH Lynx 4.8 Carbon, Pyga Oneten 29. Alle unter 440mm Kettenstrebe und über 110mm FW. Es geht ja scheinbar doch, also warum sollte man sich mit 450mm zufrieden geben? Das ist nicht kurz (genug) und wird nie kurz sein. Genau deshalb ist das Slide 130 bei mir schon draußen.



Und dann kommt die andere Seite der Medallie:
-zu nervös
-Laufruhe sinkt
-entweder sehr langes Oberrohr oder das Rad geht vorne hoch
...


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> So, jetzt wirds spannend:
> 
> Gerade die neue WOMB bekommen. Auf seite 26:
> 
> "Canyon bringt zwei neue Modelle. Das Spectral AL, welches es mit zwei  Laufradgrößen geben wird. Das 27,5"-Modell besitzt 140mm Federweg, das  29er kommt mit 130mm aus. Auch Canyons Nerve Al wird fürs neue  Modelljahr zusätzlich zu den 29ern auf 27,5er-Laufräder unterwegs sein."



WOMB...was ist denn das denn wieder für eine Bikebravo? 




29" mit 130 mm...interessant.

Wird wohl der alte Rahmen sein, mit längerem Dämpfer/Feder.
Canyon macht es sich einfach.


Die Jenigen, die bisher den Altkram bestellt hatten, werden sich sicher in den A beissen?


----------



## Arturo_Bandini (31. Juli 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> die frage ist ob mans braucht
> 
> ich findn stumpi fsr wendig genug, du nicht?


 
Hast schon recht, im Prinzip ist es wirklich nur die Frage, ob mans braucht. Ich bins Bandit 29 mit 447mm gefahren und es ging nur mit 35mm Vorbau, mit 50mm Vorbau hatte ich ein scheiß Gefühl in Kurven, zu viel Druck aufm VR. Und ich hebe das VR gern hoch in allen möglichen Situationen (verspielter Fahrstil) und das ging damit auch nicht gut genug. Gerade im Vergleich jetzt zum 2Souls QH. Das bockt so einfach mehr, aber bisschen FW im Heck ist auch nicht zu verachten. 
Und lass noch bisschen Zeit vergehen, dann muss glaube ich niemand mehr große Kompromisse machen bei der Geo, es beschweren sich ja doch schon recht viele Leute über zu lange Kettenstreben an 29er AMs. Gerade die Leute mit stärkerem Gravity-Hintergrund. Und bei Kettenstreben zwischen 430 und 440 kann von Nervosität und fehlender Laufruhe nun wirklich keine Rede sein, aber ihr habt ja recht, am Ende muss wohl jeder seinen eigenen Geo-Kompromiss finden und der darf auch stark subjektiv sein.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> WOMB...was ist denn das denn wieder für eine Bikebravo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




World of MTB: eine richtige Bike Bravo...Bin aufn Probe Abo reingefallen, aber dafür ists okay.


Ich denke, es ist der Rahmen auf dem Bild und den finde ich ziemlich schick! 
Meine Meinung: Bei Canyon arbeiten die besseren Designer als bei Radon.

Aber da das Canyon wahrscheinlich erst frühestens Ende des Jahres lieferbar ist, wirds das Slide werden. Denn das stell ich mir in Black Shine auch ziemlich geil vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arturo_Bandini (31. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> WOMB...was ist denn das denn wieder für eine Bikebravo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es ist nicht möglich das mit dem alten Rahmen (AL29) hinzukriegen. Erstens Geometrietechnisch (längere EBL führt zu massiver Winkelveränderung) und zweitens Belastungstechnisch. Da ist ein neuer Rohrsatz fällig. Und das wird Canyon auch machen, da macht man sichs mit Sicherheit nicht einfach, sondern entwickelt auf Basis der jetzigen Erkenntnisse neu. Guter Fred btw., hält einen auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> World of MTB: eine richtige Bike Bravo...Bin aufn Probe Abo reingefallen, aber dafür ists okay.
> 
> 
> Ich denke, es ist der Rahmen auf dem Bild und den finde ich ziemlich schick!
> ...



aha....die maclife der Fahrradfahrerfraktion? 

Design ist doch Wurst. Du sitzt doch nicht 5 Meter daneben und schaust dir am steilen Berg zu, wie du da herunter eierst? 
Ausser du bist paranoid und stellst dir die ganze Zeit im Kopf vor, wie du mit einer Mörderlatte auf dem Canyon gerade den Berg herunter fährst?



Slide 130 29 ....das Billigste...nehmen. Da paar anständige Laufräder dazu...fertig ist die Laube. 

Für den Bansheeh Rahmen zahl man schon allein 300 euro f. d. Transport; das Glump können die selber behalten, die geldgierigen Hersteller, bzw. Importeure. 
Gleiches gilt für Santa...alles MIst im Hobbyfahrerbereich.

ps. weil Geld verdient hier eh Keiner was mit dem ganzen Schrott


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> aha....die maclife der Fahrradfahrerfraktion?
> 
> Design ist doch Wurst. Du sitzt doch nicht 5 Meter daneben und schaust dir am steilen Berg zu, wie du da herunter eierst?
> Ausser du bist paranoid und stellst dir die ganze Zeit im Kopf vor, wie du mit einer Mörderlatte auf dem Canyon gerade den Berg herunter fährst?
> ...




Joa, gutes Design, dasder Funktion und Beanspruchung folgt, ist schon wichtig.
Bei manchen der aktuellen Slides schauderts mich ab und zu. Obwohl mir das grüne 150er mit der Zeit immer besser gefällt.


Und Ja: Das ist der Plan. Das 8.0er, denn XT und die 3 verbauten Rock Shox Teile für 2000 Euro ist der Knaller.

Ich bin mal auf die endgültigen Fotos gespannt: Ob das Black Shine so geil aussehen wird wie bei einem Rose Root Miller in Black Anodized und, ob das Blaue vllt doch anders als der Prototyp sein wird. D Ich hoffe immer noch auf dunkle Blau eloxal )

Mitm Laufradsatz muss ich mal schauen. Denn bei 100kg+ Fahrgewicht hat der Leichtbau auch seine Grenzen. UND: Die für die Trägheit wirklich ärgerliche, am schlechtesten Punkt (großer Radius) sitzende Masse ist der Mantel und der Schmutz, der am Mantel klebt. Da machen 300g am LRS selber nicht mehr den riesigen Unterschied aus.


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Joa, gutes Design, dasder Funktion und Beanspruchung folgt, ist schon wichtig.
> Bei manchen der aktuellen Slides schauderts mich ab und zu. Obwohl mir das grüne 150er mit der Zeit immer besser gefällt.




glaube kaum, dass deine Frau den Unterschied zwischen einem Slide und einem Nerve erkennen tut.
Wenn da maximal pinke Griffe oder Aufkleber drauf wären, dann würde die sicher sagen: jawoll, das Hello Kitty gefällt mir besser....

An der Eisdiele gilt nur so was, < 6,5 k mit Campa
Da bekomm ich einen Steiffbär, aber nicht bei einem Canyon:


----------



## backstein689 (31. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> glaube kaum, dass deine Frau den Unterschied zwischen einem Slide und einem Nerve erkennen tut.
> Wenn da maximal pinke Griffe oder Aufkleber drauf wären, dann würde die sicher sagen: jawoll, das Hello Kitty gefällt mir besser....
> 
> An der Eisdiele gilt nur so was, < 6,5 k mit Campa
> Da bekomm ich einen Steiffbär, aber nicht bei einem Canyon:




Ich glaube da unterschätzt du die Frauen, auf die ich stehe


----------



## yoger83 (1. August 2013)

Arturo_Bandini schrieb:


> Naja, immer mehr Hersteller kommen doch auf den Trichter, dass 450mm am 130mm 29er Panne sind und man ziemlich viel dran setzen sollte, auf ein besseres Frontcentre/CS Verhältnis zu kommen (Wendigkeit, bessere Lastverteilung VR/HR, und mein Freund Manuel).
> Spesh Enduro 29 (429 bei 155mm!), Alutech Tofana, BMC Enduro Proto, Kona Process 111, Drössigers 2014er Karre (435mm bei 130mm FW, bei so nem Billigheimer), Kona Satori, BH Lynx 4.8 Carbon, Pyga Oneten 29. Alle unter 440mm Kettenstrebe und über 110mm FW. Es geht ja scheinbar doch, also warum sollte man sich mit 450mm zufrieden geben? Das ist nicht kurz (genug) und wird nie kurz sein. Genau deshalb ist das Slide 130 bei mir schon draußen.


Kann mir jemand das Verhältnis Kettenstrebenlänge/Fahrverhalten erklären? Sind die 450mm beim Slide130 wirklich zu lang?


----------



## duc-mo (1. August 2013)

Das Hebelgesetz sollte man eigentlich in der Schule gehabt haben.  Stell dich mal auf das Ende einer Schaukel und zieh am Selben und dann wiederhol das Ganze nochmal wenn du in der Mitte der Schaukel stehst... 
Du bekommst ein Rad mit kurzer Kettenstrebe einfacher aufs HR und es ist insgesamt wendiger. Dafür ist so ein Rad bergauf nicht so stabil. Ich würde sagen 450mm sind normal lang für ein 29er. Das Spezi Enduro hat aber gezeigt, dass es auch deutlich kürzer geht und bei 26ern sind Maße um 420mm der Standard. 

Ich finds insgesamt einfach schade, dass Radon eine realtiv konservative Geo zusammengebraten hat. Lage Kettenstrebe und steiler Lenkwinkel bringen den Radstand zwar auf das Niveau des 26er, aber der Trend bei den 26er geht eindeutig in Richtung kurze Kettenstrebe und flacher Lenkwinkel. Ich würde so eine Geo auch immer vorziehen wenns um ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike wie ein AM geht.


----------



## backstein689 (1. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das Hebelgesetz sollte man eigentlich in der Schule gehabt haben.  Stell dich mal auf das Ende einer Schaukel und zieh am Selben und dann wiederhol das Ganze nochmal wenn du in der Mitte der Schaukel stehst...
> Du bekommst ein Rad mit kurzer Kettenstrebe einfacher aufs HR und es ist insgesamt wendiger. Dafür ist so ein Rad bergauf nicht so stabil. Ich würde sagen 450mm sind normal lang für ein 29er. Das Spezi Enduro hat aber gezeigt, dass es auch deutlich kürzer geht und bei 26ern sind Maße um 420mm der Standard.
> 
> Ich finds insgesamt einfach schade, dass Radon eine realtiv konservative Geo zusammengebraten hat. Lage Kettenstrebe und steiler Lenkwinkel bringen den Radstand zwar auf das Niveau des 26er, aber der Trend bei den 26er geht eindeutig in Richtung kurze Kettenstrebe und flacher Lenkwinkel. Ich würde so eine Geo auch immer vorziehen wenns um ein abfahrtsorientiertes Bike wie ein AM geht.



Vor einem Jahr hätte man gesagt: 68,5° am 29er? Das ist flach
Vergleich Stumpi: 69°

Gut das Enduro 29 hat da andere Daten, aber schaut euch z.B. mal den echten Sitzwinkel an. Ich hab lange Beine, muss den Sattel weit raus ziehen und komme so selbst mit nach vorne geschobenen Sattel immer mehr übers Hinterrad.
Da ist mir eine etwas "neutralere" Geo lieber.

Und das Rad ist wohl über jeden Zweifel erhaben, oder?

und ein kleiner Vergleich, den jemand im 29er Thread gepostet hat:


----------



## duc-mo (1. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Vor einem Jahr hätte man gesagt: 68,5° am 29er? Das ist flach



Die Zeiten ändern sich und die Hersteller haben inzwischen wohl einfach erkannt dass ein kurzer Radstand nicht alles ist. Eigentlich alle Hersteller haben in den Anfängen versucht die langen Kettenstreben durch einen steilen LW aus zu gleichen. Gerade an einem abfahrtsorientierten Bike macht das aber wenig Sinn. Ich denke das Spezi Enduro hat in der Hinsicht eine wirkliche Vorreiterrolle gespielt und ich hoffe, dass sich die deutschen Hersteller dem Leitbild anschließen.


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

Sie haben es wirklich getan:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

Und ich sehe beim 8.0 Inferno 27 und nicht 25, mal sehen wie es bei den anderen Modellen aussieht. @backstein: schwarz orange oder anthrazit blau?


----------



## filiale (7. August 2013)

DAS gibt def. kein Verkaufsschlager...wenn hier nicht gerade ein amerikanischer Soldat in D stationiert ist, kauft das doch keiner freiwillig...


----------



## filiale (7. August 2013)

Mich würde ein NAHAUFNAHME der oberen Verstrebung am Hinterrad interessieren. Wieviel Platz ist da zwischen Reifen und Sitzstreben / Verstärkung ? Beim Slide gibt es da ja bekanntlich Probleme mit breiten Reifen.


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Und ich sehe beim 8.0 Inferno 27 und nicht 25, mal sehen wie es bei den anderen Modellen aussieht. @_backstein_: schwarz orange oder anthrazit blau?



Ja, das mit den 27 ist klasse, was haben die als Innenweite? 23?
hoffentlich auch am 29er 8.0

ich find beide farben stark, aber das orange einen tick frischer!

@ filiale

ne das usa teil ist glaube ich nur da, um zu polarisieren und das tut es!

Zu deinen Bedenken: Ein Foto mit nem MK 2.4 Zoll drin. Sieht okay aus:







Und das hier wird Black Shine sein: Bei besserem Licht kommen die glänzenden Decals wahrscheinlich besser hervor:


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Mich würde ein NAHAUFNAHME der oberen Verstrebung am Hinterrad interessieren. Wieviel Platz ist da zwischen Reifen und Sitzstreben / Verstärkung ? Beim Slide gibt es da ja bekanntlich Probleme mit breiten Reifen.



und noch dieses Bild:

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/rk/wi/rkwijrpwe66o/original_Radon-Riva-14.jpg?0


----------



## filiale (7. August 2013)

Sehr schön, Radon hat reagiert, da ist genug Platz, sehr geil


----------



## backstein689 (7. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Sehr schön, Radon hat reagiert, da ist genug Platz, sehr geil



Ich denke, darum sieht es auch so aus, wie es aussieht. nach oben weg, wo es beim einfedern nicht stört.


----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

22,3. Besser als 20,3. AM! Beim Black Sin Bild bekommt man einen Eindruck vom Glanz der Decals.


----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

Damit ist das blaue 8.0er sowas von raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (8. August 2013)

Weiss von Euch jemand ob das Radon Skeen 29" auch zeitlich vorgezogen wird oder erst in 2014 erscheint?Danke


----------



## filiale (8. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Damit ist das blaue 8.0er sowas von raus



stimmt


----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> stimmt



blau glänzend, rote unscharfe schrift und dann dieser abartige weiße dämpfer 

Dann wirds definitiv black shine, obwohl ich es schade finde, wieder ein nur schwarzes rad zu fahren.

das 10.0 sl kann sich aber sehen lassen, finde ich!


----------



## fissenid (8. August 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Weiss von Euch jemand ob das Radon Skeen 29" auch zeitlich vorgezogen wird oder erst in 2014 erscheint?Danke


 

soweit ich mich erinnern kann.... Vorstellung eurobike 2013.... und ab 2014 verkauf!


----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

sehr schick in weiß (da brauch man guten Reiniger!)


----------



## filiale (8. August 2013)

Mist, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob schwarz oder weiß, beides Hammer...

Wieso Reiniger ? Das ist ein Bergfahrrad, Staub gehört zum guten Ton !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob schwarz oder weiß, beides Hammer...
> 
> Wieso Reiniger ? Das ist ein Bergfahrrad, Staub gehört zum guten Ton !!!!




Weils ins Zimmer muss  und dann nicht vollkommen verranzt aussehen soll. schwarz ist da gnädiger

Bei mir wirds das schwarze werden einfach wegen der 500 Euro Unterschied. Die investiere ich lieber in gutes Zubehör.

Sagt dir der Mavic Crossroc LRS was?


----------



## cemetery (8. August 2013)

Gute Nanoversiegelung dann passt das schon mit dem weißen Lack


----------



## waldleopard (8. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> blau glänzend, rote unscharfe schrift und dann dieser abartige weiße dämpfer
> 
> Dann wirds definitiv black shine, obwohl ich es schade finde, wieder ein nur schwarzes rad zu fahren.
> 
> das 10.0 sl kann sich aber sehen lassen, finde ich!



 
Der weiße Dämpfer hat was von Star Wars. Hat die Nabe auch noch ein anderes Blau? Allerdings meine ich die Farbkombo schonmal gesehen zu haben.
Sieht wohl nach Inferno 25 aus, obwohl es den 27 auch in 29" gibt.
Find das weiße 9.0 spitze!! Da kann man den Startschuss gar nicht mehr abwarten. 
Das Lady Slide hat auch ne nette Kombo. Und die rote G-Shock.


----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Der weiße Dämpfer hat was von Star Wars. Hat die Nabe auch noch ein anderes Blau? Allerdings meine ich die Farbkombo schonmal gesehen zu haben.
> Sieht wohl nach Inferno 25 aus, obwohl es den 27 auch in 29" gibt.
> Find das weiße 9.0 spitze!! Da kann man den Startschuss gar nicht mehr abwarten.
> Das Lady Slide hat auch ne nette Kombo. Und die rote G-Shock.




 Natürlich hat die Nabe ein anderes Blau
leider erahne ich auf den Felgen eine 25, aber naja das sind 1,3mm mehr als an all den anderen lrs, die da verbaut werden.
Denn eine 7 ist es nicht und die 29 gibts nicht in 29 Zoll


----------



## waldleopard (8. August 2013)

Die Nabe!  
Ja immerhin >20. 
Ob es den 29 in 29" gibt hatte ich auch gleich gecheckt.


----------



## filiale (8. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Sagt dir der Mavic Crossroc LRS was?



Nö, wieso, wegen eines ev. Tausch ? Ich warte noch immer auf das Gewicht der Räder. Das ist für mich entscheidend. Dann würde ich div. Teile tauschen um auf 11.x zu kommen...na mal schauen, ich habs nicht eilig.


----------



## yoger83 (8. August 2013)

Jetzt heißt es schon VORRAUSICHTLICH Mitte September lieferbar.......:-( also doch erst Oktober!
Die Mavic Crossroc 29 wts habe ich auch schon vergeblich im Netz gesucht....


----------



## backstein689 (8. August 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es schon VORRAUSICHTLICH Mitte September lieferbar.......:-( also doch erst Oktober!
> Die Mavic Crossroc 29 wts habe ich auch schon vergeblich im Netz gesucht....




AHHH, wie bitte? da nähert sich die Bike Saison wirklich immer mehr dem Ende!

Naja, dann mal schauen, was Canyon auf der Eurobike sagt


----------



## log11 (8. August 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es schon VORRAUSICHTLICH Mitte September lieferbar.......:-( also doch erst Oktober!
> Die Mavic Crossroc 29 wts habe ich auch schon vergeblich im Netz gesucht....



Ist doch klar, die wollen erstmal die meisten 2013er Modelle loswerden.


----------



## backstein689 (15. August 2013)

So, meine Lieben Freunde: Ich bin raus hier
Hab mir ein 2014er Stumpjumper Comp Evo 29 gekauft.
Die Warterei und das Geplänkel von Radon hat mich genervt, da hab ich auf Empfehlung einen Händler aufgesucht und gehandelt 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/memb...pjumper-Comp-EVO-29-Alloy,59357/iceman2058,94


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (15. August 2013)

how much?


----------



## yoger83 (15. August 2013)

too much!....jetzt wo die Teile rauskommen....


----------



## filiale (15. August 2013)

wegen ein paar Tagen Wartezeit. Da soll mal einer sagen uns in D geht es schlecht 

Warum hast Du kein Canyon genommen ? Da kannst Du auch schon die 2014 29" Fully bestellen.

Kannst Du das Spezi direkt mitnehmen ?


----------



## backstein689 (15. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> wegen ein paar Tagen Wartezeit. Da soll mal einer sagen uns in D geht es schlecht
> 
> Warum hast Du kein Canyon genommen ? Da kannst Du auch schon die 2014 29" Fully bestellen.
> 
> Kannst Du das Spezi direkt mitnehmen ?



Bei Canyon hätte ich wenn aufs Spectral 29 gewartet. und das gibts noch nicht online.

das stumpi evo hat 135mm hinten, 140mm revelation vorne (RC3 und nicht RL) und ich habs zu nem preis bekommen, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Ich bekomme es frühestens morgen, spätestens am Dienstag. Die matte Farbe war nicht da beim Händler und er hat es mir bestellt.


----------



## santakruzzifix (16. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Damit ist das blaue 8.0er sowas von raus





Liebe Leute von Radon. Die Blau-Version schaut aus wie eine Baumarkt-Schlampe aus dem RealMarkt/Modell: Eingangsbereich neben der Wurstbude - oder so? Pfui Teufel, ich könnt grad kotzen.
sry, warum kein Orange oder lemon-Grün?  ( wtf )

ps. hab gerade gesehen, canyon verrammscht die 2014er ab 1698 euro.
Evtl. das Canyon nehmen? 300 euro sparen und in einen gescheiten 
Laufradsatz stecken ( Tune/Mavic-36-Loch-Felge )


----------



## santakruzzifix (16. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Hab mir ein 2014er Stumpjumper Comp Evo 29 gekauft.
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/memb...pjumper-Comp-EVO-29-Alloy,59357/iceman2058,94



das ist eine verdammt schicke Möhre!

Wieviel kostet denn der evel-Mist-Göppel in Euro?
in $  rd. 3300

Gewicht ?


----------



## backstein689 (16. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> das ist eine verdammt schicke Möhre!
> 
> Wieviel kostet denn der evel-Mist-Göppel in Euro?
> in $  rd. 3300
> ...



UVP ist 2799,-


----------



## backstein689 (16. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Liebe Leute von Radon. Die Blau-Version schaut aus wie eine Baumarkt-Schlampe aus dem RealMarkt/Modell: Eingangsbereich neben der Wurstbude - oder so? Pfui Teufel, ich könnt grad kotzen.
> sry, warum kein Orange oder lemon-Grün?  ( wtf )
> 
> ps. hab gerade gesehen, canyon verrammscht die 2014er ab 1698 euro.
> ...




haha, ja das ding ist trash pur!

das black shine wird schon gut aussehen.

das canyon ist mit den 110 mm keine Alternative!

das ist das einzige, das mich am stumpi stört, dass es halt komplett dunkel ist. das 2013er comp evo mit dem grün im schwarz ist noch eine ecke geiler!


----------



## santakruzzifix (16. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> das canyon ist mit den 110 mm keine Alternative!
> 
> das ist das einzige, das mich am stumpi stört, dass es halt komplett dunkel ist. das 2013er comp evo mit dem grün im schwarz ist noch eine ecke geiler!



meinst du, die 20 mm mehr FW reissen es noch heraus? 
hmmm, 130 mm klingt schon irgendwie besser. 

Das Spezi Stampfer schaut doch elegant aus, in komplett-schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (16. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> meinst du, die 20 mm mehr FW reissen es noch heraus?
> hmmm, 130 mm klingt schon irgendwie besser.
> 
> Das Spezi Stampfer schaut doch elegant aus, in komplett-schwarz



In echt mehr grün als gelb


----------



## filiale (16. August 2013)

Auf der Waage stehen 2910 ... was ist das für ein Wert ?


----------



## backstein689 (16. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf der Waage stehen 2910 ... was ist das für ein Wert ?



Gewicht in Pfund: 13,2 kg

Kein Leichtgewicht, aber fürn 140mm 29er fully mit absenkbarer sattelstütze geht das in ordnung.


----------



## santakruzzifix (16. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Gewicht in Pfund: 13,2 kg
> 
> Kein Leichtgewicht, aber fürn 140mm 29er fully mit absenkbarer sattelstütze geht das in ordnung.



Das Gewicht ist schwer i.O. wie auch der Preis. 
knapp 13 kg  
da kann man mit leben


schaut schnieke aus, der Gerät!


----------



## yoger83 (17. August 2013)

Servus Leute,

wollte mal die zukünftigen Besitzer des Slide 130 29" fragen für welche Rahmengröße, bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge, ihr euch entscheidet?

Grüße


----------



## filiale (17. August 2013)

Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, was hast Du denn für Maße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (17. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus, was hast Du denn für Maße ?



Körpergröße 187 cm / Schrittlänge 91cm


----------



## yoger83 (17. August 2013)

....schwanke zwischen dem 18" und dem 20".....


----------



## mtintel (19. August 2013)

Sah gerade, dass es das 29er jetzt zu bestellen gibt! Aber es steht KEIN Gewicht dabei! Deswegen warte ich Mal ab und tendiere eher zu Canyon .... Link ist http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-9-0_id_24903_.htm


----------



## backstein689 (19. August 2013)

Wenn KW 2 2014 deren Ernst ist, dann kann ich nur ganz ganz müde lächeln


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. August 2013)

@backstein689:
die beiden ersten angelegten Slide 130 29 sind ausgerechnet diejenigen, die wegen einer Sonderlackierung als letzte geliefert werden. Auch hier kann sich der Liefertermin noch nach vorne verschieben.
Die anderen Slide 130 29 kommen in den nächsten Tagen online, die ersten davon sind ab KW 38 lieferbar und die Gewichte werden natürlich so schnell wie möglich nachgeliefert.

RADON Team


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @backstein689:
> die beiden ersten angelegten Slide 130 29 sind ausgerechnet diejenigen, die wegen einer Sonderlackierung als letzte geliefert werden. Auch hier kann sich der Liefertermin noch nach vorne verschieben.
> Die anderen Slide 130 29 kommen in den nächsten Tagen online, die ersten davon sind ab KW 38 lieferbar und die Gewichte werden natürlich so schnell wie möglich nachgeliefert.
> 
> RADON Team



es wird vermutlich eh ein Canyon?
Grund: 100 mm FW langen, Reverb braucht man nicht, > 300 euro günstiger.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

Du mußt aber auch die Kompos vergleichen und nicht die günstigsten Modelle. Da ist das Canyon 500 Euro teurer (2000 Radon gegen 2500 Canyon bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung und dann noch ohne Reverb).


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Du mußt aber auch die Kompos vergleichen und nicht die günstigsten Modelle. Da ist das Canyon 500 Euro teurer (2000 Radon gegen 2500 Canyon bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung und dann noch ohne Reverb).



also f. Rahmen, Dämpfer, LRS, Gabel, SLX-Zeug = 1699 euro sind doch 
ein fairer Preis?

Hab noch eine komplette XT-Bremsanlage herumliegen ( neuwertig ). Die kommt da hin und die Avid wird an das Einkaufsfahrrad hingebaut.

Außer Radon bringt ein orangenes oder lemon-grünes Modell heraus?
Dann könnte man noch mal überlegen.

Reverb ist totaler Käse. So viel Zeit ist schon noch am steilen Berg, 
für die Satteljustierung. 
Wenn Reverb mal defekt = teuer. Nur unnötige Störquelle mehr. Will man nicht.

Reverb ist was für Bike-Bravo-Leser


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Reverb ist was für Bike-Bravo-Leser



Lass mich raten, du bist noch nie eine Variostütze gefahren, richtig?

Kann mich mal jemand aufklären was "Mavic Crossroc" für ein Reifen / Laufrad ist? Vermutlich der Nachfolger des Crossride Laufrads mit neuem Namen, aber was ist das für ein Reifen?


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du bist noch nie eine Variostütze gefahren, richtig?



nöh, wieso auch?
brauch ich pers. nicht. Bei verblockten Abfahrten schiebe ich das Fahrrad eh. Hab keine Zeit f. Krankenhausaufenthalte. 

Alles was Trailmaessig fahrbar ist, wird keine Reverb benötigt. 

Aber wer unbedingt eine Reverb benötigt ? Unbedingt kaufen ! Was sonst




duc-mo schrieb:


> aber was ist das für ein Reifen?



Die 2,25er würde ich eh gegen 2.1er tauschen. Die rollen besser.

Die Felgen werden irgend welche OEM-crossRide von Mavic sein? 
kurz: nix Besonderes. 
Beim Canyon-low-budget sind 1900er DTswiss verbaut. Sind merklich
besser als die billigen crossride, 
die nach paar km oft zusammenkrachen ( > 100 kg, ohne Gepäck+Kleidung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Hab noch eine komplette XT-Bremsanlage herumliegen ( neuwertig ). Die kommt da hin und die Avid wird an das Einkaufsfahrrad hingebaut.



Du kannst doch nicht schreiben das Canyon 300 Euro günstiger sei, nur weil Du persönlich Zuhause noch XT Teile rumliegen hast. Das betrifft ja dann nur Dich und nicht die Allgemeinheit. Somit ist Canyon nicht > 300 Euro günstiger.
Mir geht es nicht darum Recht zu bekommen. Es geht nur darum dass andere mitlesen und einen falschen Eindruck bekommen.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Die Felgen werden irgend welche OEM-crossRide von Mavic sein?
> kurz: nix Besonderes.
> Beim Canyon-low-budget sind 1900er DTswiss verbaut. Sind merklich
> besser als die billigen crossride,
> die nach paar km oft zusammenkrachen ( > 100 kg, ohne Gepäck+Kleidung)



Das ist doch nur eine Vermutung, oder hast Du handfeste Beweise ?

Nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen warum Du so einen Unfug schreibst ohne es belegen zu können.

Ich weiß auch nicht ob die crossride gut sind, werde daher lieber den Schnabel halten als so einen Käse zu behaupten.


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

Ich vermute der santakruzzifix ist einer der von ihm selbst genannten "Bike-Bravo-Leser"... Wie könnte man sonst den Unsinn erklären den er da von sich gibt?


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht ob die crossride gut sind, werde daher lieber den Schnabel halten als so einen Käse zu behaupten.



ich halte von den ganzen crossride oder oem-crossride-low-Budget-Ableger nicht viel. 
Für 70 Kilo Fliegengewichtsklässler sicher eine gute Alternative - für
Schwergewichte nur Abfall.
( steht dort nicht im Prospekt )

Was gilt im Laufradbereich: Gescheite Felgen ( ab > 60 euro das Stück, in 36 Loch ) + paar gescheite Naben, DT-Speichen, Nippel + handmade-candy-Einspeichung.

Die letzten Crossride hielten paar Stunden; dann Bukah. Habe ich bei ebay
verkauft und mir einen
719er-mavic-Disk-Felgensatz + XT-Naben in 36 Loch neu einspeichen lassen. 
Halten schon ewig, weil Qualität 

bei der 28er Speichung fehlen 8 Speichen; ganz klar




filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht schreiben das Canyon 300 Euro günstiger sei, nur weil Du persönlich Zuhause noch XT Teile rumliegen hast. Das betrifft ja dann nur Dich und nicht die Allgemeinheit. Somit ist Canyon nicht > 300 Euro günstiger.
> Mir geht es nicht darum Recht zu bekommen. Es geht nur darum dass andere mitlesen und einen falschen Eindruck bekommen.



du, wenn ich gerade zufällig einen neuwertigen XT-Bremsanlagensatz f. lau da liegen habe, dann rechne ich den nicht
in die Kalkulation ein. Für das Einkaufsfahrrad müsste ich auch eine  
Bremsanlage dazu kaufen. Ob Magura Hs 33, Tektro, LX, Avid 3...kosten alle auch Geld und keine Kartoffeln.

Fakt ist: Das Canyon AL 29er Fully gibt es ab 1699 euro. Das ist ein ordentlicher Preis, incl. 6 Jahre Garantie auf den 
Rahmen. 
Was will man da groß meckern. 300 euro gespart und gut. 

Manche haben schon ein gehöriges Problem, wenn es mal was preisgünstig gibt? ( Kopfschüttel )



duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich vermute der santakruzzifix ist einer der von ihm selbst genannten "Bike-Bravo-Leser"... Wie könnte man sonst den Unsinn erklären den er da von sich gibt?



kaufe mir keine Fahrradmagazine - generell nicht. 
Was soll da Unsinn sein, wenn man privat keine Reverb benötigt? Muss ich mir jetzt gesondert, weil du mir einen Nutzen 
suggerieren möchtest, unbedingt eine Reverb anschaffen? A: denke eher nicht.

ich erkenne keinen Nutzen in dem Obseleszenz-Produkt? Da kaufe ich mir lieber 3 x SQ-Sattel/Sättel um den Preis 
, einen neuen Dämpfer oder einen neuen LRS(tune-Naben) - Da hab ich mehr davon


----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

Naja, ganz ehrlich, crossride ist ja auch Einsteiger. Das kann man natürlich nicht mit den Felgen vergleichen die Du danach hattest. Das wäre ja Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen...

wie auch immer, ich schiele auch noch zu Canyon, mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch so passiert bei den beiden Versendern.


----------



## backstein689 (19. August 2013)

Canyon gibt 2 Jahre Garantie und 6 Jahre Crash Replacement.

Radon gibt 5 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich, crossride ist ja auch Einsteiger. Das kann man natürlich nicht mit den Felgen vergleichen die Du danach hattest. Das wäre ja Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen...
> 
> wie auch immer, ich schiele auch noch zu Canyon, mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch so passiert bei den beiden Versendern.



Crossride ist einfach ein Glump.
Für Geradeausfahrten sicher ausreichend. Ja.
( hatte 2 LRS-e und immer Speichenbrüche - seit ich die Custom-LRSe fahre = nie Probleme mehr ) 

Willst du was Haltbares, dann musst du mindestens 270 euro f. einen 
handeingespeichten Laufradsatz investieren ( und das ist dann immer noch low-budget )

Willst du was Leichteres + haltbar: dann irgend eine DT/ZTR/Mavic-Schwerlastfelge + Tune-Naben-Kombi ( ab 500 Mäuse )


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Canyon gibt 2 Jahre Garantie und 6 Jahre Crash Replacement.
> 
> Radon gibt 5 Jahre Garantie.



dann liess mal die AGB; dort steht, dass Canyon 6 Jahre Garantie auf ihre Rahmen vergeben


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Naja, ganz ehrlich, crossride ist ja auch Einsteiger. Das kann man natürlich nicht mit den Felgen vergleichen die Du danach hattest.



Wie kommst du darauf? Erstens ist es reine Spekulation ob Crossroc = Crossride ist und zweitens sind die Crossrides 1A Laufräder, wenn man kein Problem mit 2kg und 19mm Maul hat. Die Industrielager in den Naben sind wirklich top und die Felgen sind sehr stabil. Ich bin die Crossrides selbst knapp 2Jahre am AM gefahren und dabei waren auch Bikeparkbesuche (ohne riesen Drops) und viele hundert Kilometer auf verblockten Alpen und Gardasee Trails. Die Räder habe ich jetzt nur wegen breiteren Felgen meiner Freundin vermacht und sie laufen dort immernoch ohne Höhen und Seitenschlag. Ich würde die Crossrides jedenfalls nicht als "Einsteigerlaufrad" bezeichnen und sie jederzeit einem 0815 Laufrad mit Shimano Naben vorziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

Das es Einsteigerfelgen sind habe ich lediglich gesagt, weil "santakruzzifix" diese Felgen mit seinen teureren verglichen hat, das paßt nicht zusammen. 

Ein "Mitfahrkumpel" hat sein Canyon mit den crossride bereits mehrere tausend km / Hm durch dick und dünn bewegt und ebenfalls keine Probleme.

santakruzzifix ist ein Gegner davon, nicht ich 

Vielleicht sind wir aber auch alles Weicher und können im Gegensatz zu santakruzzifix gar nicht gescheit fahren  Deshalb sind die crossride bei uns auch noch nicht kaputt gegangen (bitte nicht provozieren lassen  )


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind wir aber auch alles Weicher und können im Gegensatz zu santakruzzifix gar nicht gescheit fahren  Deshalb sind die crossride bei uns auch noch nicht kaputt gegangen (bitte nicht provozieren lassen  )



was heisst hier "nicht gescheit fahren können " ?

Für Schwerlastfahrer sind die Felgen nix; das wurde gesagt. 
Fahr mal mit 130 Kilo ( Fahrergewicht, Gerödel, Schuhe, Rucksack, Kleidung , Hähnchenfriedhofplautze ) paar Wellen durch  und schau...
... wie lange die fabrikmässig eingespeichten Hühnerbein-Speichen halten?  
Zudem noch gefährlich, wenn paar Speichen brechen am steilen Berg, wenn es berg-ab geht m. > 60 Sachen. Da hilft dir auch keine Saint mehr, 
wenn es dich per Fliehkraft gegen eine Buche drückt? 
Neulich hat Einer eine Buche im Wald geküsst. Kieferbruch und Schlüsselbein bukah. so ist


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das es Einsteigerfelgen sind habe ich lediglich gesagt, weil "santakruzzifix" diese Felgen mit seinen teureren verglichen hat, das paßt nicht zusammen.



Teurer sind sie, aber besser sind die sicher nicht! Das Gewicht ist vergleichbar, die Felgenbreite identisch, die Lager auch nicht besser, die Felgen anfälliger weil filigraner und wenn beide Laufräder ordentlich eingespeicht sind, dann gibts kaum Unterschiede...

Wenn ich lese, dass der Knabe
schmalere Reifen wegen vermeintlich "geringerem Rollwiderstand" aufzieht, 
Systemlaufräder von DT mit identischem Layout vorzieht, weil die "deutlich besser" sind, 
bei verblocktem Gelände wegen Verletzungsgefahr absteigt und das auch noch in einem Thread zu nem AM schreibt, 
ne 130kg Plauze vor sich her schiebt und deshalb vermutlich nur den Schotterweg mit 60 Sachen nehmen kann, weil alles andere seine Möglichkeiten übersteigt,
Variostützen grundsätzlich ablehnt obwohl er keinerlei Erfahrungen damit hat... 
dann weiß man doch was das für eine Type ist, oder???  Ich kann ihn jedenfalls nicht ernst nehmen bei dem was er hier von sich gibt...


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn ich lese, dass der Knabe
> schmalere Reifen wegen vermeintlich "geringerem Rollwiderstand" aufzieht,
> Systemlaufräder von DT mit identischem Layout vorzieht, weil die "deutlich besser" sind,
> bei verblocktem Gelände wegen Verletzungsgefahr absteigt und das auch noch in einem Thread zu nem AM schreibt,
> ...



Glaube kaum dass du einen einzigen Euro mit deiner Fahrerrei hier verdienen tust? 
Dich, mit Deiner Argumentation, kann man auch nicht wirklich ernst nehmen?
( Vermulich ein Befangener der Bike-Bravo-Industrie, welcher eine Rechtfertigung 
für eine Reverb suggerieren will....aber irgendwie die Argumente ausgehen? nur 
eine Vermutung )

Wer sich ein Trailbike kauft, wird sicher mehr auf der Wald-Bergautobahn sich bewegen. 
Verblockten Kram können Leute fahren, 
die sich Krankenhausaufenthalte groß leisten können, weil Schüler, Student, Beruf Sohn, 
Arbeitslos, Sozialhilfefall? Wer auf own-chief-Basis seine Brötchen verdient, hat keine Zeit für solche Spielereien. 
Die 29er liegen zufällig bei Radon in der AM-Kaste. Whatever? Sollten eigentlich bei
Marathon/Tour einsortiert sein? 

Variostütze kann sich kaufen, wer möchte? Ich pers. benötige diese jedenfalls nicht. 
Wofür auch?
Marketing hin oder her. Ich brauch es einfach nicht.
So lange du m. 130 kg (brutto) und einem bmi < 24,9 hast, bist du noch lange nicht
übergewichtig. 
Wenn du ein 65 kg Hobbit bist und dann noch > 105 kg herum schleifst, ohne Rucksack und Unterhose? Dann hast du wohl eher ein Problem, aber nicht 
wenn du gerade noch so unter der Tür durch kommst?


----------



## duc-mo (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Verblockten Kram können Leute fahren, die sich Krankenhausaufenthalte groß leisten können, weil Schüler, Student, Beruf Sohn, Arbeitslos, Sozialhilfefall? Wer auf own-chief-Basis seine Brötchen verdient, hat keine Zeit für solche Spielereien.



Ich denke damit hast du deinen Standpunkt klar gemacht und den meisten Interessierten des Slide kräftig in die **** getreten, sollen es andere kommentieren mir ist meine Freizeit zu schade um sie mit solchem Nonsens zu vertreiben... 

Zurück zum Thema... Hat jemand Infos zu Crossroc Laufrad und Reifen???


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich denke damit hast du deinen Standpunkt klar gemacht und den meisten Interessierten des Slide kräftig in die **** getreten, sollen es andere kommentieren mir ist meine Freizeit zu schade um sie mit solchem Nonsens zu vertreiben...
> 
> Zurück zum Thema... Hat jemand Infos zu Crossroc Laufrad und Reifen???



du wirst doch sicher keine S3/S4 Strecken mit dem 29"/130 fahren? 
wenn ja, mach mal paar Videos? 
Das möchte ich schon genau sehen, bei den ganzen Sprüch?

Das Slide 130 ist keine Bikepark-Möhre, keine DH, kein Enduro....es ist und bleibt ein Trailbike/Trailfahrrad auch mit 130 mm FW.

Crossroc sind tubeless; wg. der Gewichtseinsparung. Man will paar Gramm zur Konkurrenz ein sparen, damit die Bikebravo dann schreiben kann.
Ja, das Slide wiegt 12,98 kg, ...ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Die 29er liegen zufällig bei Radon in der AM-Kaste. Whatever? Sollten eigentlich bei
> Marathon/Tour einsortiert sein?



Da muß ich Dir Recht geben. Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich hoffe daher dass das Gewicht nicht so hoch sein wird weil die AM grundlegend schwerer sind als die Marathon Bikes und man dies als Argument für das Gesamtpaket nimmt (günstig aber dafür schwerer weil AM).


----------



## Aalex (20. August 2013)

ein 130er 29er ist aber genauso ein all mountain wie ein 150er 26 zoll bike. 

aufgrund der größeren räder braucht man weniger FW. kann man ca 20mm abziehen. siehe Speci Stumpjumper.


----------



## duc-mo (20. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dir Recht geben.



Warum, weil es 29er Räder hat??? 

Die Geo von Slide 26 und 29 ist auf dem Papier ziemlich ähnlich (mal abgesehen von der längeren Kettenstrebe beim 29er). Dass das 29er "nur" 130mm Federweg hat, ist für mich jedenfalls kein Grund es als Marathon Bike ab zu stempeln. Die Geo ist wichtiger und die ist passend für den Einsatzzweck. Insofern sehe ich keinen Grund, warum das 29er Slide weniger AM Fähigkeiten mitbringen sollte als das 26er, denn dessem Eigenschaften kenne ich nur zu gut!

Mit den detailierteren Infos zur Geo sind zumindestens für mich ein paar große Zweifel ausgeräumt. Und da hier ständig der Vergleich zum Canyon gezogen wird... Das Canyon ist deutlich mehr CC / Marathon Bike als das Radon und für mich sind beide abgesehen von der Laufradgröße nicht wirklich zu vergleichen!


----------



## filiale (20. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das Canyon ist deutlich mehr CC / Marathon Bike als das Radon und für mich sind beide abgesehen von der Laufradgröße nicht wirklich zu vergleichen!



Daher hatte ich gehofft dass Radon das Slide 130 auch mehr Richtung CC / Marathon entwickelt. Ich bin nach wie vor auf das Gewicht gespannt.


----------



## filiale (20. August 2013)

Frage: Die 29" haben alle ein niedrigeres Steuerrohr als die 26". Mit geht es um die Sattelerhöhung, sprich, der Lenker sollte nicht zuuuu tief sein (ohne jetzt den Vorbau umzubauen  bzw. nen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu verbauen).

Daher meine Frage wie sich das beim 29" verhält im vgl. zum 26". Danke für eine Aufklärung.


----------



## backstein689 (20. August 2013)

Beispiel Größe XL, ganz vereinfach gerechnet: 

26er: Rechnung 1:  Laufradradius 340mm+ Federweg 150mm + Steuerrohr 150mm = 640mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 607 - Tretlager Drop 3mm = 604mm
Reach: 450mm

29er: Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 130mm + Steuerrohr 135mm = 638mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 641 - Tretlager Drop 36mm = 605mm
Reach 452mm

also quasi die exakt gleiche Geo


----------



## fissenid (20. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Daher hatte ich gehofft dass Radon das Slide 130 auch mehr Richtung CC / Marathon entwickelt. Ich bin nach wie vor auf das Gewicht gespannt.


 
Dazu wird sicher das Skeen in 29" kommen!!!


----------



## filiale (20. August 2013)

Danke


----------



## filiale (20. August 2013)

Größe L = 20" Radon und 19" Canyon

*Slide 130 29er:*
Rechnung 1:Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 130mm + Steuerrohr 125mm = 628mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 631mm - Tretlager Drop 36mm = 595mm
Reach 437mm

*Canyon 110 29er*
Rechnung 1: Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 110mm + Steuerrohr 120mm = 603mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 616mm - Tretlager Drop 38mm = 578mm
Reach: 430mm

Woran erkennt man nun, welches Bike die sportlichere Geo hat ?

edit: Würde bedeuten, bei gleich ausgezogener Sattelstütze ist der Vorbau vom Canyon 25mm tiefer, korrekt ?


----------



## backstein689 (20. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Größe L = 20" Radon und 19" Canyon
> 
> *Slide 130 29er:*
> Rechnung 1:Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 130mm + Steuerrohr 125mm = 628mm
> ...



Korrekt, wenn Vorbaulänge, Winkel und Gabelmaße außer dem Federweg die gleichen sind. Aber beim Canyon wird auch dein Sattel 2mm tiefer als beim Radon sein.

Aber ja, du kannst schon sagen, dass du auf dem Canyon die sportlichere Geo hast. Das Radon baut höher und ist gemütlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> aufgrund der größeren räder braucht man weniger FW. kann man ca 20mm abziehen. siehe Speci Stumpjumper.



so was habe ich ja noch nie gelesen. Das sind ja ganz neue physikalische 
Erkenntnisse? 
Wenn du jetzt einen Meter von einem Felsen jumpst, hast du mit dem 
130er/29" genau das gleiche Federungsverhalten, wie 
mit einem 150 mm/26"?
Grandios! 
Da spart man sich 20 mm(weil günstiger) und hat das gleiche Ergebnis. Was für ein Ding


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man nun, welches Bike die sportlichere Geo hat ?



Das Canyon ist sportlicher, da der negative-FW kürzer ist. 
D.h. es tut zwar mehr Schläge beim Canyon, dafür ist man 
windschnittiger, weil tiefer gelegter, - 2,5 cm. Das macht schon
was aus, auf Marathonstrecken?

Das Canyon ist auch leichter





filiale schrieb:


> Frage: Die 29" haben alle ein niedrigeres Steuerrohr als die 26". Mit geht es um die Sattelerhöhung, sprich, der Lenker sollte nicht zuuuu tief sein (ohne jetzt den Vorbau umzubauen  bzw. nen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu verbauen).
> 
> Daher meine Frage wie sich das beim 29" verhält im vgl. zum 26". Danke für eine Aufklärung.



die Gabel ist halt auch länger, analog muss man halt mit Vorbau, Sattelstütze anpassen.
Ich würde den 22" Rahmen nehmen? Da ist das Sattelrohr rund 54 cm lang. Lang genug f. eine lange Sattelstütze. Lieber ein 630er Oberrohr und einen 60er vorbau oder 40mm-rigen? 
Was nutzt dir auch ein kleinerer Rahmen, wenn du deine Beine nicht einsetzen kannst, weil der Rahmen wieder zu klein; daher 22"


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> so was habe ich ja noch nie gelesen. Das sind ja ganz neue physikalische
> Erkenntnisse?
> Wenn du jetzt einen Meter von einem Felsen jumpst, hast du mit dem
> 130er/29" genau das gleiche Federungsverhalten, wie
> ...




du glänzt auch nur mit solchen posts oder? 

stell ein 26 zoll stumpjumper neben ein 29er stumpjumper und beide fahren sich in etwa gleich (für die erbsenzähler ist das 29er etwas weniger wendig) und präsentieren sich in etwa gleich schluckfreudig. warum?

ganz einfach: da wo das 26er kleine schläge, wurzeln und unebenheiten mit federweg ausgleichen muss rollt das 29er einfach drüber. Man kann auch mit weniger SAG fahren usw. Sieht man sehr schön wenn man über einen wurzelteppich fährt und bei beiden rädern mal schaut was der dämpfer so macht. Beim 26er wird da im hinterbau deutlich mehr geackert. 

Der Drop ist da ein Sonderfall, richtig. Deshalb nennt speci das 29er fsr auch gerne "trailbike", aber wie oft hüpfst du mit einem all mountain von irgendwelchen felsen? 

dafür hast du beim 29er mehr grip, besseres überrollverhalten usw. die kehrseite ist, dass ein drop, der mit 150mm geht mit 130mm halt a bissel haariger ist, wobei der geringere SAG das etwas ausgleicht. Das Rad löst sich ja nicht in seine bestandteile auf dabei, dafür gibt es die endprogression und boostvalves.

für den otto normal biker überwiegen aber die vorteile beim 29er AM, trotz 20mm weniger FW


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> du glänzt auch nur mit solchen posts oder?
> 
> stell ein 26 zoll stumpjumper neben ein 29er stumpjumper und beide fahren sich in etwa gleich (für die erbsenzähler ist das 29er etwas weniger wendig) und präsentieren sich in etwa gleich schluckfreudig. warum?
> 
> ...




Darum nimmtman das Evo, hat 135 hinten und 140mm vorne und der Unterschied zum 150mm 26er wird wieder etwas geringer 





Aber es stimmt. Wenn man vom 29er direkt auf ein 26er wechselt fällt einem die Wendigkeit auf und das man mehr pumpen kann. Das 29er dagegen ist mehr der Monster Truck, aber ein sehr spaßiger.


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> .



ist da der Rahmen nicht etwas zu klein? 
bei dem großen Hebel an der verlängerten Sattelstange hat man ja eine
elende Wipperei?


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

hat man dank brain nicht, wobei das gezeigte kein brain hat. 

specis haben kurze sattelrohre, ähnlich liteville, die haben das auch. geht man nach oberrohrlänge sieht das halt so aus.

sieht nur extrem aus wegen der geschwungenen rohre. sattelüberhöhung ist ja kaum vorhanden, also ok.


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ist da der Rahmen nicht etwas zu klein?
> bei dem großen Hebel an der verlängerten Sattelstange hat man ja eine
> elende Wipperei?



Die Tatsache, dass das Hinterrad in der Rinne steht verstärkt den Effekt noch. 
Mir ist auch erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen, wie weit der Sattel raus aussieht, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist vllt 5cm, das finde ich in Ordnung.

Ich saß auch  auf dem XXL ( 565er Sitzrohr) drauf, aber habe mich wie auf der Streckbank gefühlt.

Das XL ist noch bequem und agil


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> specis haben kurze sattelrohre, ähnlich liteville, die haben das auch. geht man nach oberrohrlänge sieht das halt so aus.



Das ist doch ein 61er Oberrohr. Für mich schaut der Rahmen recht  klein aus? 

das filigrane Sattelröhrchen wird da viel kompensieren müssen? Zudem 
ist das Dreieck gescheit auf Zug, wenn man mit dem Hebel da notorisch mit
100 kg zieht oder drückt. Vermutlich in paar Monaten Rahmenbruch.
( Obeseleszenz-Gefahr )
Zumindest ist die Reverb bald knoorke = Neukauf ( 300 euro bukah )

Da gefällt mir der Radon Rahmen merklich besser, da man da schon ein langes 54er Sattelrohr hat, auch wenn es Schweinsz ausschaut, aber
langlebiger ist es.




backstein689 schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass das Hinterrad in der Rinne steht verstärkt den Effekt noch.
> Mir ist auch erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen, wie weit der Sattel raus aussieht, aber die Sattelüberhöhung ist vllt 5cm, das finde ich in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich saß auch  auf dem XXL ( 565er Sitzrohr) drauf, aber habe mich wie auf der Streckbank gefühlt.
> ...




Die Sattelüberhöhung ist Wurschdd; fahr auch mit 5 cm mehr. Bedenklich finde ich aber das recht kurze Sitzrohr, da die Reverb schon 
elend gebogen wird; gerade wenn man > 100 kg hat. Da wippt sogar die dicke BBB 500 mm, wenn es am steilen Berg hin auf geht?
Für ein Trailbike kann das Sitzrohr nicht lang genug sein;
da lieber noch einen 40er oder 60er Vorbau, damit man nicht wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein auf dem Bock sitzt?


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> also quasi die exakt gleiche Geo



haut das hin? 
Allein der halbe Raddurchmesser ist doch 37,5 
+ da Maß Mitte Achse bis OK Steuerrohr macht rd. 102 cm.
Misst du dagegen bei einem 26er m. 130er Steuerrohr, bist du 
gleich mal paar cm tiefer? ( hab mal mit dem Meterstab gemessen )

Das 29er ist Vorne merklich höher; wenn der Sattel noch 5 cm Überhöhe 
hat, ist die Geo eine komplett Andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

Du wirfst hier mit lauter halbweisheiten um dich, merkst du das nicht? Stellst du mit deinem Fragezeichen jetzt eine Frage, oder gibst du nur dein Unwissen preis?



> Die Sattelüberhöhung ist Wurschdd



das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. Die Effizienz beim Pedalieren wird maßgeblich von der Sattelüberhöhung beeinflusst. 



> Vermutlich in paar Monaten Rahmenbruch.



ja vermutlich, weil specialized ja auch so eine hinterhofbude ist, die ihre rahmen nicht testen  du amüsierst mich

schau dir ein liteville 301 an, da ist es nicht anders. Sind dir Fälle von gerissenen Rahmen bekannt? 



> Obeseleszenz



obewas? schlag das lieber nochmal nach, bevor du mit vermeintlich schlauen sprüchen um dich wirfst. Das Wort heißt übrigens Obsoleszenz und man kann einen fahrradrahmen nicht so konzipieren, dass er nach lastwechsel x in die binsen geht, weil man gar nicht wissen kann, wieviele lastwechsel der rahmen beim Kunden mitmachen muss. Alurahmen werden nach vielen Jahren aber weich, das ist normal so. Wer das nicht will muss zu cfk oder titan greifen. 



> Für ein Trailbike kann das Sitzrohr nicht lang genug sein


#

das ist nicht nur Blödsinn, oder gefährliches Halbwissen sondern schon ausgemachter Schwachsinn. Stickwort Beinfreiheit, Handling, Sattelhöhe im abgesenkten Zustand. 

Achja und ganz nebenbei: Die Reverb arbeitet mit Buchsen, die kann man also tauschen, wie bei jeder anderen variostütze auch, oder schmeißt du ne fox gabel weg, weil die buchsen ausgenudelt sind?

sorry, ich sag sowas nicht oft, aber spar dir deine posts doch einfach, oder denk lieber nochmal nach, bevor du in die tasten haust.


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein 61er Oberrohr. Für mich schaut der Rahmen recht  klein aus?
> 
> das filigrane Sattelröhrchen wird da viel kompensieren müssen? Zudem
> ist das Dreieck gescheit auf Zug, wenn man mit dem Hebel da notorisch mit
> ...





Das Sitzrohr am Slide is 530mm lang, am Spezi 523...ganze 7mm weniger WOW

Das Oberrohr am Slide ist 630mm am Spezi 648
Reach: Slide 452 vs Spezi 456
Stack: 641 vs 661

Fazit: Bis auf das Sitzrohr ist der Spezi Rahmen in XL größer als der Slide 130er Rahmen in 22"


Zudem ist es ein Command Seat Post von Specialized, den ich noch gute 5cm länger rausziehen dürfte.


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> das ist ausgemachter Blödsinn. Die Effizienz beim Pedalieren wird maßgeblich von der Sattelüberhöhung beeinflusst.



das ist auch wieder Quatsch mit Sauce.
Was nutzt dir eine Sattelüberhöhung, wenn du Vorne zu tief liegst und du nach 20 km Beschwerden hast? (Schulter/Rücken/ Knieprobleme usw. )





Aalex schrieb:


> ja vermutlich, weil specialized ja auch so eine hinterhofbude ist, die ihre rahmen nicht testen  du amüsierst mich
> 
> schau dir ein liteville 301 an, da ist es nicht anders. Sind dir Fälle von gerissenen Rahmen bekannt?



Bei Specialized zahlt man 30 % Zuschlag für den Namen. Neulich noch eine 
29"er/Epic-Carbon bei ebay verkauft. NP: > 7.500 euro; VP: 4200 euro; gerde mal halbes Jahr alt. 




Aalex schrieb:


> obewas? schlag das lieber nochmal nach, bevor du mit vermeintlich schlauen sprüchen um dich wirfst. Das Wort heißt übrigens Obsoleszenz und man kann einen fahrradrahmen nicht so konzipieren, dass er nach lastwechsel x in die binsen geht, weil man gar nicht wissen kann, wieviele lastwechsel der rahmen beim Kunden mitmachen muss. Alurahmen werden nach vielen Jahren aber weich, das ist normal so. Wer das nicht will muss zu cfk oder titan greifen.


völlig Falsch. Das meiste Geld wird heute in Materialforschung gesteckt. 
Das Zeug soll 2 Jahre halten, danach darf es kaputt gehen - gut für die Kassen
+Wirtschaft.
Für dich Oberlehrer habe ich es extra falsch geschrieben; damit du was zum 
Belehren hast 



Aalex schrieb:


> das ist nicht nur Blödsinn, oder gefährliches Halbwissen sondern schon ausgemachter Schwachsinn. Stickwort Beinfreiheit, Handling, Sattelhöhe im abgesenkten Zustand.



na ja, du musst es ja wissen? oder so



Aalex schrieb:


> Achja und ganz nebenbei: Die Reverb arbeitet mit Buchsen, die kann man also tauschen, wie bei jeder anderen variostütze auch, oder schmeißt du ne fox gabel weg, weil die buchsen ausgenudelt sind?



in der Vergangenheit sind schon genug Reverb defekt gegangen oder fangen das
Knirrschen an. Eine Fox-Gabel kaufe ich mir erst gar nicht; da schon lieber eine RockShox oder DT.  Fox ist ein Glump



Aalex schrieb:


> sorry, ich sag sowas nicht oft, aber spar dir deine posts doch einfach, oder denk lieber nochmal nach, bevor du in die tasten haust.



ach, kommst du jetzt auch mit der Zensur? 
Nur weil man nicht Deiner Meinung ist, ist man wohl blöde? 
na ja, du bist der Checker....ich glaub dir mal, oder auch nicht

Marketing ist was für Spinner


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Das Sitzrohr am Slide is 530mm lang, am Spezi 523...ganze 7mm weniger WOW



wenn du aber die Sattelstütze so dermassen weit heraus ziehen musst, 
weshalb hast du nicht gleich einen 
X-XL Rahmen genommen + einem 40 mm Vorbau? 

ps. ich finde schon, dass die Stange da recht weit von der OK Sattelrohr 
weg-ragen tut?  

Es schaut halt irgendwie von der Dimension etwas verschoben aus? 
Wie, wenn man jetzt einen zu kleinen Rahmen hat und man mit einer
langen Sattelstüze bilig nachrüstet ?

Kannst du deine Kniee überhaupt richtig durchdrücken, oder hast du immer noch einen Knicks im Kniebereich, weil die Sattelstütze zu kurz.

Sonst kannst du ja deine ganze Beinkraft erst gar nicht richtig aus nutzen?
am steilen Berg? + bei er Geraudeausfahrt. - oft ein Problem bei zu 
klein gewählten Rahmen. Man fährt dann wie ein Affe auf dem Rahmen, seitlich gesehen und verliert > 20 % Power ( kinetische Energie; genauer )


----------



## backstein689 (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> wenn du aber die Sattelstütze so dermassen weit heraus ziehen musst,
> weshalb hast du nicht gleich einen
> X-XL Rahmen genommen + einem 40 mm Vorbau?
> 
> ...




Die Sattelstütze kam mit dem Rad und ja, ich kann mein Bein durchstrecken. 
Beim XXL wäre mir das Schiff noch zu groß als es so als 29er schon ist. Ich denke, der Rahmen passt und der Radon 22er wäre nicht besser gewesen.

Im September gehe ich auf eine Mehrtagestour und kann dir dann berichten wie es sich nach mehr als 25km (Meine bisher gefahrene Hausrunde) anfühlt. Bisher ist alles top!


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

oh man. da fällt einem nichts mehr ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arturo_Bandini (21. August 2013)

Don't feed the troll. Es ist doch klar, dass es nix bringt mit solchen Gestalten auf sachlicher Ebene zu diskutieren. Einfach ignorieren.
Und sehts doch mal positiv: Der Mensch definiert sich über das, was er nicht sein will und somit hilft uns unser guter Freund Santamuschiwichs doch auf dem langen und spirituellen Weg der Selbstfindung erheblich weiter ;-). Danke dafür und Frieden für alle, hihi.


----------



## filiale (21. August 2013)

Was ich nach wie vor genial finde sind die 74,5 Grad Sitzwinkel...


----------



## duc-mo (21. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Was ich nach wie vor genial finde sind die 74,5 Grad Sitzwinkel...



Die relativieren sich, weil das Sitzrohr vor das Tretlager zeigt und der "virtuelle" Sitzwinkel (der vermutlich mit 74.5° angegeben ist) mit dem Sattelauszug immer "flacher" wird...


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die relativieren sich, weil das Sitzrohr vor das Tretlager zeigt und der "virtuelle" Sitzwinkel (der vermutlich mit 74.5° angegeben ist) mit dem Sattelauszug immer "flacher" wird...



speziell wenn sich die Sattelstange noch paar Grad nach Hinten sich biegen tut 
sind es ganz sicher keine 74.5°  mehr. 
kann man mit dem Pythagogras ganz leicht ausrechnen


----------



## duc-mo (21. August 2013)

Sorry, aber du gibts ja wirklich ausschließlich Unsinn von dir. Halt dich doch einfach zurück und spam hier nicht den halben Thread mit "schlauchen Sprüchen" wie diesen voll, es nervt!


----------



## backstein689 (22. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> speziell wenn sich die Sattelstange noch paar Grad nach Hinten sich biegen tut
> sind es ganz sicher keine 74.5°  mehr.
> kann man mit dem Pythagogras ganz leicht ausrechnen




Wenn du die Knie Lot Pedaleinstellung anwendest, dann hat sowieso jeder auf jedem Rad seinen eigenen Sitzwinkel, nämlich immer den gleichen.
Da man den Sitzwinkel des Sitzrohrs mit der Sattelposition ausgleicht.
( Wenn ich das falsch sehe, bitte ich um sachliche Korrektur)

Aber ich werde mich extra für dich bei Radon mal aufs Slide 130 draufsetzen und mit meiner Sattelhöhe ein Foto vom Rad für dich machen.

btw: als ich im Mai zur Eröffnung da war, hat man mir wegen der Beweglichkeit des Rades trotz meiner Größe zum 20Zoll Modell geraten


----------



## filiale (22. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Die relativieren sich, weil das Sitzrohr vor das Tretlager zeigt und der "virtuelle" Sitzwinkel (der vermutlich mit 74.5° angegeben ist) mit dem Sattelauszug immer "flacher" wird...



Das stimmt, aber wenn der Ausgangswinkel z.B. "nur" 74 Grad wären, wäre es nach dem Sattelauszug nochmals flacher. Somit ist es auf jeden Fall zusätzlich zur GEO im vgl. zum Canyon nochmals bequemer. Darauf wollte ich hinaus. Bei meiner Sattelhöhe von 79cm habe ich per CAD Programm  ausgerechnet, sind 1 Grad Sitzwinkel = 1,4mm Sattelversatz. Somit ist der Sattel beim Radon 7mm weiter vorne als beim Canyon. Das kommt mir sehr entgegen.


----------



## duc-mo (22. August 2013)

Das Slide 130 8.0 ist ja hammermäßig ausgestattet. Okay, die Kurbel müsste gegen ne "normale" 2-fach mit Kefü getauscht werden, die Reifen werden nicht mal probegefahren und vermutlich würde ich nen breiteren Lenker montieren, aber ansonsten... PERFEKT!

Verdammt, ich glaub ich muss mich im Winter von meinem gerade erst neu aufgebauten AM HT trennen, das Teil sieht einfach ZU gut aus!!!


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das Slide 130 8.0 ist ja hammermäßig ausgestattet. Okay, die Kurbel müsste gegen ne "normale"* 2-fach mit Kefü* getauscht werden, d...



gerade 3x10 ist voll porno. Kettenführung ist für den A, bei einem Trail-Fahrrad. 



duc-mo schrieb:


> das Teil sieht einfach ZU gut aus!!!



es sieht nicht nur gut aus, es schaut total PORNO aus 







ps. Reverb Stange bei ebay f. 300 euro verkaufen. XT-Ausstattung f. 1698 euro - Sauber soog i . Hauptsach: 29" und fully


----------



## robm (23. August 2013)

Zumindest vom 9.0er gibt's jetzt ein Gewicht - ab 13.2 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. August 2013)

Klingt gut. Gilt dann zwar wieder nur für 16" ohne Pedale, aber ist ein Anhaltspunkt. 

Das 9.0 SL finde ich sehr interessant. Das wird nochmal leichter. Und der Preis ist heiß!


----------



## FearChar (23. August 2013)

Wie sind den so die LRS von Sunringle ?
Ich suche was steifes und mir ist das Gewicht nicht so wichtig, bin gerade kurz davor das 8.0er zu bestellen.


----------



## filiale (23. August 2013)

Naben: http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/hubs/demon/   2 x 197gr

Felgen: http://sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/inferno-25/   2 x 527 gr

Speichen: Laut sun-ringle Homepage gibt es die Inferno mit 28-32, die Naben gibt es in 32-36, also werden es zwecks Kompatibilität 32 Speichen sein. 2 x 32 = 64 x 7gr = 448gr

Macht zusammen = 1896 gr ( + -  Toleranz von ein paar Prozent, ich denke daher mit 1950 gr liegt man ganz gut)

Einsatzzweck soll sein XC / trail.

Das ist verbaut. Jetzt kannst Du Dir eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Aalex (23. August 2013)

fährst du mit zwei vorderradnaben zufriedenstellend?

meine erfahrung besagt, dass ein freilauf äußerst dienlich sein kann


----------



## robm (23. August 2013)

ca. 2,1 kg sollte der gesamte Laufradsatz haben.


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. August 2013)

robm schrieb:


> ca. 2,1 kg sollte der gesamte Laufradsatz haben.



nööh, 2,2 kg, du hast die Felgenbänder noch vergessen


----------



## filiale (23. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> fährst du mit zwei vorderradnaben zufriedenstellend?
> 
> meine erfahrung besagt, dass ein freilauf äußerst dienlich sein kann



ach ja, da war ja was 

Na dann schlagen wir mal 50 gr drauf dann liegen wir bei 2000 gr + Felgenband 100gr = 2100gr


----------



## jbecki (24. August 2013)

Hiho,
ich möchte noch mal eine Frage zum Slide 130 8.0 in die Runde werfen. Welche NN Version ist denn da im LRS verbaut? Handelt es sich um die EVO Version oder ist es vielleicht sogar nur eine Drahtversion (hatte ich nämlich schon mal bei Radon)? Nur die Angabe snakeskin bringt mich irgendwie nicht weiter! Wollte nämlich den Satz tubless fahren, geht halt nur mit der EVO Version! Ich Schätze mal, neben einem neuen LRS sind auch neue Pellen erforderlich!
Was meint Ihr?

Grüße
Jbecki


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

jbecki schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?
> i



kauf dir einfach einen neuen Laufradsatz dazu, wenn du mit denen nicht 
zufrieden bist?

tubeless? für was ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbecki (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> kauf dir einfach einen neuen Laufradsatz dazu, wenn du mit denen nicht
> zufrieden bist?
> 
> tubeless? für was ?



Weil es so "Porno" ist 
Ja den neuen LRS habe ich ja schon, mir ging es speziell um die Bereifung!


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2013)

Das Radon nicht gleich die Inferno 27 verbaut hat find ich echt schade. Der Laufradsatz wäre gerade mal 40g schwerer geworden, bei 2mm mehr Maulweite... Kann jemand etwas über die tubelessfähigkeit der Felgen sagen? Das Profil sieht nicht gerade vielversprechend aus...

Im Text steht das Shifter mit "Direct Attach" verbaut sind. Schade weil I-Spec einfach viel geiler aussieht, also sind noch knapp 30Euro für den Umbau I-Spec nötig... Echt schade!

Weiß zufällig jemand was das hier für ne Rahmengröße ist???


----------



## backstein689 (25. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand was das hier für ne Rahmengröße ist???



Kann dir nur auf diese Frage antworten:
18 Zoll


16 Zoll: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/2-RADON-Slide-130-1024x693.jpg


Das Bild gabs mal bei Facebook: Müsste das 22 Zoller sein:





Das hier ist 20 Zoll:


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

Gerade kam von Radon

13.4 Kg für 1999.- Slide 29" 8.0 Super!!


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Ich habe es auch gerade gelesen auf Fratzenbuch...Das Canyon ist angegeben mit 12,9 aber ohne die Reverb. Die ist nochmal 250 gr. schwerer als ne normale Stütze. Damit sind beide gleich (die Hersteller schwindeln ja eh immer ein wenig). P/L ist bei Radon besser. Jetzt muß ich mal in mich gehen, komfortables 250 Euro günstigeres Slide (wegen der Reverb) oder knackiges Canyon AL...


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

Slide

Einfach, weil du mit guter Fahrtechnik noch mehr damit machen kannst, als mit guter Fahrtechnik und dem Nerve.

und weil die Ausstattung für 2000 euro einfach schon der wahnsinn ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Geld ist nicht alles. Der Preis lockt zwar, aber das ist nicht ausschlaggebend.


----------



## duc-mo (27. August 2013)

Also das 8er ist schon wirklich gut ausgestattet. Ich habe gerade mal Ã¼berschlagen was mich meine Upgrades kosten wÃ¼rden damit es fÃ¼r mich perfekt wird, also 2-fach Kurbel, LaufrÃ¤der mit Alu Kassette und ordentlichen Reifen, RCT3 DÃ¤mpfung fÃ¼r die Gabel, kÃ¼rzerer Vorbau, breiterer Lenker und vielleicht noch I-Spec Schaltgriffe ... Wenns gut lÃ¤uft lande ich bei 2.300â¬, wenns schlecht lÃ¤uft bei 2.500â¬, aber das wÃ¤re immernoch sau gÃ¼nstig! Ich hoffe ich kann mich am Samstag in Friedrichshafen mal draufsetzen, denn ich hÃ¤nge voll zwischen 18 und 20Zoll...


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Du wärst mein persönlicher Held, wenn da ein 20" steht, und Du den Sattel so weit ausziehen könntest, dass von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel 78cm eingestellt sind. Dann würde mich die Sattelüberhöhung per Bild interessieren. Merci


----------



## robm (27. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Also das 8er ist schon wirklich gut ausgestattet. Ich habe gerade mal überschlagen was mich meine Upgrades kosten würden damit es für mich perfekt wird, also 2-fach Kurbel, Laufräder mit Alu Kassette und ordentlichen Reifen, RCT3 Dämpfung für die Gabel, kürzerer Vorbau, breiterer Lenker und vielleicht noch I-Spec Schaltgriffe ... Wenns gut läuft lande ich bei 2.300, wenns schlecht läuft bei 2.500, aber das wäre immernoch sau günstig! Ich hoffe ich kann mich am Samstag in Friedrichshafen mal draufsetzen, denn ich hänge voll zwischen 18 und 20Zoll...


Wie groß bist du und warum würdest du die Laufräder ändern (gegen welche)?


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Du wärst mein persönlicher Held, wenn da ein 20" steht, und Du den Sattel so weit ausziehen könntest, dass von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel 78cm eingestellt sind. Dann würde mich die Sattelüberhöhung per Bild interessieren. Merci




Was sind deine Maße?


----------



## duc-mo (27. August 2013)

robm schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du und warum würdest du die Laufräder ändern (gegen welche)?



Ich bin 1.83m bei 89er Schrittmaß. Mein 140er Slide in 20" paßt mit nem 70er Vorbau perfekt und ist meine Referenz. Beim 130er in 20" würde ich vermutlich bei nem 60er Vorbau landen, aber der Radstand wäre 26mm länger. Zusammen mit den größeren Rädern wäre das Bike echt riesig. Das 18er würde mir wegen dem Radstand mehr zusagen, aber einen noch längeren Vorbau möchte ich eigentlich nicht... Da hilft wohl nur Probesitzen! 

Wegen der perfekten Tubelesstauglichkeit würde ich wieder ne Flow EX aufziehen. Auf eine "normale" Felge mit Notubes Felgenband habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Ich hab ne 89cm SL bei 183, bin leider Langbeiner. Wenn ich zum Radhändler fahre wundern die sich über den hoch eingestellten Sattel. Sobald ich drauf sitze und sie es sehen, verstehen sie es (die meisten fahren mit zu tiefem Sattel weil sie die Fersenmethode zum ausmessen der Sattelhöhe verwenden. Damit ist der Sattel aber oft noch mind. 1-2cm zu tief. Wer minimal spitz tritt hat mehr Druck auf den Pedalen und ist effizienter). Ein größerer Rahmen kommt nicht in Frage weil ich dann zu gestreckt sitze und dass mit dem Vorbau nur bedingt kompensieren kann. Aufgrund von Rückenproblemen ist die GEO für mich sehr wichtig. Daher kommt das Slide 130 eigentlich vor dem Canyon 110 da das Slide gemütlicher und somit entlastender ist...eigentlich.

Einzig was mich stört ist das Gewicht von beiden. Ergo kommen da noch 1400gr Felgen dran (mit tubeless) und leichterer -> Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelklemme, Reifen etc. Eventuell das remote lock der Gabel weg. Das macht zusammen gut 1,5kg. Damit liegen wir bei 11,8 kg zzgl. Pedal von 250gr = ca. 12kg Endgewicht beim Slide mit Potential.

Den gleichen Plan habe ich für das Canyon 110 wobei ich dort durch die fehlende Reverb ca 250gr leichter bin. Allerdings auch 20mm tiefer im Lenker (nicht gut für den Rücken).


----------



## Razzr (27. August 2013)

Ich bin 1.76m bei 80er Schrittmaß 18 ? 16?


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.83m bei 89er Schrittmaß. Mein 140er Slide in 20" paßt mit nem 70er Vorbau perfekt und ist meine Referenz. Beim 130er in 20" würde ich vermutlich bei nem 60er Vorbau landen, aber der Radstand wäre 26mm länger. Zusammen mit den größeren Rädern wäre das Bike echt riesig. Das 18er würde mir wegen dem Radstand mehr zusagen, aber einen noch längeren Vorbau möchte ich eigentlich nicht... Da hilft wohl nur Probesitzen!
> 
> Wegen der perfekten Tubelesstauglichkeit würde ich wieder ne Flow EX aufziehen. Auf eine "normale" Felge mit Notubes Felgenband habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.



Das nenne ich Volltreffer  Ich fahre auch ein Slide 140, habe die gleichen Körpermaße wie Du, sehe das mit dem Radstand genauso, fahre ebenfalls einen 70er Vorbau, war auch am schwanken ob 18" oder 20" weil die Räder sonst zu riesig erscheinen. Dann sind wir schon zu zweit  Umso neugieriger bin ich wie Du Dich auf dem 18 bzw. 20 fühlst.
Ach ja, ich würde die "DT240 mit notubes ZTR Crest" nehmen. 90kg reicht bei mir locker aus. Und tubeless natürlich.


----------



## duc-mo (27. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Einzig was mich stört ist das Gewicht von beiden. Ergo kommen da noch 1400gr Felgen dran (mit tubeless) und leichterer -> Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelklemme, Reifen etc. Eventuell das remote lock der Gabel weg. Das macht zusammen gut 1,5kg. Damit liegen wir bei 11,8 kg zzgl. Pedal von 250gr = ca. 12kg Endgewicht beim Slide mit Potential.



Unabhängig davon das die 1.5kg Einsparung durch die genannten Maßnahmen völlig unrealistisch sind, was erhoffst du dir davon? 

Tubeless bringt keinen Gewichtsvorteil, leichtere Laufräder aber schon. Wenn man ordentlich Kohle in die Hand nimmt kann man sicher 600g sparen, aber AM tauglich ist es dann nicht mehr.
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelklemme und Griffe sind schon relativ leicht, mehr als 200g sind da nicht drin.
Der Remote wiegt, wenns hoch kommt, 50g. 
Der NN ist schon ziemlich leicht und vom Gripp eher ungeeignet für ein AM das artgerecht bewegt wird, wenns noch leichter werden soll, wäre es für mich völlig ungeeignet...



> Den gleichen Plan habe ich für das Canyon 110 wobei ich dort durch die fehlende Reverb ca 250gr leichter bin. Allerdings auch 20mm tiefer im Lenker (nicht gut für den Rücken).



Warum montierst du nicht einfach am 110er nen Lenker mit Rise, das ist wesentlich einfacher und das Canyon entspricht doch wohl eher deinen Vorstellungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (28. August 2013)

Ich bin am WE ein Scott Carbon Hardtail mit 10,5kg und ein Centurion 29" Fullly mit 12kg im Gelände zur Probe gefahren.
Das war schon sensationell wie leichtfüßig die beiden Bikes bergauf geschossen sind. Unser Slide 140 ist dagegen ein echter Panzer. Da merkt man erst wieviel leichte Laufräder / leichte Bikes etwas ausmachen.

Bei Gewichtsreduzierung darf man keine großen Spünge erwarten. Die Kleinigkeiten die sich summieren machen es aus. Die orig. Griffe wiegen z.B. 100-120gr. Zubehör aus festem Schaumstoff 12gr. Sind schon knapp hundert Gramm. Anstelle von 2 Schläuchen mit jeweils 150gr braucht man nur die Bluedoc Milch mit 120ml. Wieder 150gr gespart. Sind schon 250...usw. Dabei kosten die Griffe 20 Euro und die Milch 18 Euro. Also kein Vermögen.


----------



## duc-mo (28. August 2013)

Ich bin bisher bei keinem Reifen mit 60ml ausgekommen und bei nem 29er braucht man sicher nicht weniger Milch... Spätestens nach ein paar Monaten hab ich immer noch was nachgefüllt um die Pannensicherheit zu erhalten. Insofern ist tubeless für mich keine Maßnahme zum Leichtbau, die Vorteile liegen an anderer Stelle...

Wie gesagt, wenn dir das Gewicht so wichtig ist, dann ist das Canyon vermutlich die sinnvollere Basis...


----------



## zatox333 (29. August 2013)

Bin auch gerade am grübeln, möchte mir gern was neues gönnen bin nur am überlegen zwischen Slide 140 7.0 oder dem 130 29 8.0 .
Bin ein ehemalig Dirt/Fr-Fahrer mit einer Junior T  (das waren noch Zeiten)

Jetzt möchte ich mehr Richtung Allround-Tour und leichtes Gelände.
Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher mit den 29", mal liest man gutes mal schlechtes...

Schön wäre sowas probe zu fahren aber wird schlecht in meiner Umgebung


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon das die 1.5kg Einsparung durch die genannten Maßnahmen völlig unrealistisch sind, was erhoffst du dir davon?
> 
> Tubeless bringt keinen Gewichtsvorteil, leichtere Laufräder aber schon.



wieso sollten 1,5 kilo nicht drin sein?

ausgehend von einem 2,1-2,2 kilo schweren laufradsatz mit 150 gramm schweren schläuchen und 2,25 nobby nics die in der brot und butter version nicht gerade leicht sind mal folgende rechnung aufgestellt:

Laufradsatz mit ZTR Felgen und halbwegs tauglichen Naben liegt bei 1400 Gramm. Wenn man es drauf anlegt geht das auch mit 1300. So ein Lrs ist leichter, steifer bei gleicher Maulweite wie der Sun Ringle.

Ein Tubeless System von Notubes wiegt all in 150 Gramm, spart also einen Schlauch. Da sind wir schon bei 850 Gramm Ersparnis (mindestens, eher mehr)

Nimmt man gute Reifen kriegt man mehr Grip fürs gleiche Gewicht. Beim 29er braucht man kaum einen breiteren Reifen als 2,25". Ein Conti ist in 2,25" eh breit genug bzw gleich breit wie der NN.
Ein Mountain King in 29" ist sogar leichter als der Nobby Nic. Da ist nochmal Potenzial für 200 Gramm. Damit wär das Kilo schonmal drin.


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es bei entsprechendem finanziellem Einsatz mÃ¶glich ist 1.5kg zu sparen. Das man -1kg an den LaufrÃ¤dern spÃ¼rt bezweifle ich auch nicht, ich finde es aber unsinnig! 
1. Weil das Radon primÃ¤r durch ein super Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis aus der Masse heraus sticht. Da noch 800â¬ fÃ¼r nen LRS zu zahlen paÃt einfach nicht ins Konzept
Und 2. Weil man die AM Ausrichtung des Konzepts bei den MaÃnahmen total aufweicht (schmale Felgen, Reverb weg, leichte Reifen, Tubeless ohne Pannenschutz). Wenn man ein auf Leichtbau getrimmtes XC Bike sucht, dann ist das Radon einfach die falsche Basis.

Gerade ein 1.3kg schwerer 29er LRS wird nicht billig und die Haltbarkeit im harten AM Einsatz ist fragwÃ¼rdig, warum der von dir genannte LRS perse haltbarer als der SerienmÃ¤Ãige sein soll erschlieÃt sich mir jedenfalls nicht. UnabhÃ¤ngig davon wÃ¼rde auch ich den LRS tauschen und zwar gegen Hope Hoops (Hope Naben und Flow EX). Nicht wegen ein paar Gramm, sondern weil die RÃ¤der ohne Abstriche bei Breite, StabilitÃ¤t oder Haltbarkeit fÃ¼r mich taugen und das bei Ã¼berschaubaren Kosten.
An meinen zwei 26er AM/Enduro Bikes habe ich Reifen zwischen 800g und 1300g montiert und ich wÃ¼rde auch am 29er nichts leichteres aufziehen, wobei ich den Baron 2.5eh nicht als 29er bekommeâ¦  Gut, das ist meine persÃ¶nliche Definition von AM, aber deutlich unter 800g wÃ¼rde ich nicht gehen, weil mir dann einfach der SpaÃ abseits von Waldautobahnen auf der Strecke bleibt.
Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Tubeless brauche ich wenigstens 100ml Milch (26er). Alles darunter hat keine Wirkung beim Pannenschutz oder ist einfach nicht dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen. Dazu kommen Ventile und Tape. Ich erkenne da keinen wesentlichen Gewichtsvorteil!


----------



## axisofjustice (30. August 2013)

Naja, naja, ich bezweifel mal, dass das 130er tatsÃ¤chlich in erster Linie fÃ¼r "harten AM" gekauft wird. Es ist doch wohl eher ein klassischer Tourer. Und da ist beim Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und StabilitÃ¤t durchaus Platz fÃ¼r Gewichtsoptimierung. Wenn man mit Kauf und Verkauf insgesamt 500â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich investiert, bekommt man die Maschine sicher auf unter 13kg fahrbereit inkl. Pedale, was eigentlich der Anspruch fÃ¼r eine Bike mit guten Bergaufeigenschaften sein sollte. Und das P/L-VerhÃ¤ltnis wÃ¤re dann immer noch gut.


----------



## filiale (30. August 2013)

Ich brauche kein Bike für harten oder überdurchschnittlichen AM Einsatz. Ich bin aus dem Alter draußen wo ich jeden trail runter muß. Ich will nur etwas gemütlich aber leichtes. Dafür muß die Basis stimmen und nicht zu teuer sein. Ich fahre Waldautobahn zu 80%, trails und downhill zu jeweils 10%. Mehr läßt auch die Gegend hier gar nicht zu.


----------



## waldleopard (30. August 2013)

Ist dir ein HT zu unbequem?


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es bei entsprechendem finanziellem Einsatz mÃ¶glich ist 1.5kg zu sparen. Das man -1kg an den LaufrÃ¤dern spÃ¼rt bezweifle ich auch nicht, ich finde es aber unsinnig!
> 1. Weil das Radon primÃ¤r durch ein super Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis aus der Masse heraus sticht. Da noch 800â¬ fÃ¼r nen LRS zu zahlen paÃt einfach nicht ins Konzept
> Und 2. Weil man die AM Ausrichtung des Konzepts bei den MaÃnahmen total aufweicht (schmale Felgen, Reverb weg, leichte Reifen, Tubeless ohne Pannenschutz).




ich muss dir leider bei allem was du so schreibst wiedersprechen.

Was spricht denn dagegen ein gÃ¼nstiges bike so zu tunen, dass es genauso leicht ist wie ein zb speci, oder scott, dafÃ¼r aber immer noch die HÃ¤lfte gekostet hat?

das 29er slide ist ein trailbike, genauso wie das stumpjumper von speci auch. fÃ¼r den "harten" All Mountaineinsatz gibt es die Slide E und das Slide 160

und fÃ¼rs Trailriding brauchst du keine Flow, maximal eine Arch. Eine Crest reicht aber vollkommen aus.



> warum der von dir genannte LRS perse haltbarer als der SerienmÃ¤Ãige sein soll erschlieÃt sich mir jedenfalls nicht.



Ein handgespeichter Lrs mit Notubes Felgen und Revos ist immer steifer als ein system lrs klump von mavic, sun ringle usw. Aber in der Bike steht sowas ja nicht drin, deswegen kann das ja gar nicht sein... (hier sollte der findige user ironie erkennen)

PS: ein Satz aus Crest, Revos und Novatec Naben kostet 400 euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ist dir ein HT zu unbequem?



Ja ist es, bin gestern sogar extra nen Vollcarbon HT gefahren. Also auch Sattelstütze, Lenker etc. Das war schon beeindruckend. Auch der Dämpfungskomfort / federn der Sattelstütze. Aber dennoch brutal hart im allg.. Die Sitzgeo hat gepaßt. 11kg waren auch sehr angenehm. Aber die Schläge bei jedem Loch/Steinchen waren mir pers. einfach zu übertrieben.


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2013)

und eine cfk stütze is weniger komfrtabel. einfach mal ne thomson masterpiece probieren. die flext ziemlich gut.

hab meinen aufbau auch unter dem gesichtspunkt "Komfort durch Flex" aufgebaut. man spürt es und das nicht nur son bisschen


----------



## waldleopard (30. August 2013)

OK, kannst ja vielleicht Gewicht sparen indem du ein Fully mit 110 oder 120mm nimmst. Müsste bei dem Streckenprofil eigentlich passen..


----------



## filiale (30. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> OK, kannst ja vielleicht Gewicht sparen indem du ein Fully mit 110 oder 120mm nimmst. Müsste bei dem Streckenprofil eigentlich passen..



ja korrekt, das trifft den Punkt. Daher tendiere ich auch immer mehr zum Canyon AL 29. Koblenz ist auch nur ne knappe Stunde mit dem Auto entfernt. Daher warte ich mal ab wann die ersten Bikes 2014 Vorort zur Probefahrt verfügbar sind, latest Ende September. Dann weiß ich hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## waldleopard (30. August 2013)

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe kommen die Bikes von der Eurobike nächstes WE zumindest schonmal in den Showroom.


----------



## GibKette (30. August 2013)

Hey MTBler und Radon 

Wieviel verspielter trail Spaß steckt denn im slide130 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das 16" slide130 mit ett von 578mm i. Vgl. mit anderen bigwheeler   Rahmengrößen ist also eher ein M. Ich (175cm/84cm) habe einige 29er   probiert und eine ett bei ~58cm fühlt sich mtbmäßig kompakt noch gut an.   Der reach des slide ist 2cm kürzer beim 16". Radstand so wie beim   rumblefish 17,5". Dieses und der Nachfolger fuelex29 alle mit ~45cm   Kettenstrebenhebel jedoch mit Nachlauf bei 8cm sind mir wendig genug.   Übers remedy29 aus der zutreffenderen long travel Abteilung mit knapp   10cm Nachlauf schreibt niemand  was über zu träge LKW Lenkung, was   andererseits die  Fuhre ordentlich fahrstabil  macht. Das slide29 sollte   mit Gabeloffset standard von 46mm bei 9,7cm Nachlauf liegen.

Sieht nicht verkehrt aus der Gerät...und wenn das slide130 jetzt ein   universelles hoch,runter,drüber light AM mit gewisser enduro  Langstrecken Robustheit  ist, es könnte mein endgoiles mtb  werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VG
GibKette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich muss dir leider bei allem was du so schreibst wiedersprechen.



Bitte... Du hast deine Meinung, ich hab mein! Damit habe ich kein Problem.
Ich habe allerdings keine Lust mich wegen meiner Meinung vor dir zu "rechtfertigen". Du kannst mir glauben, dass ich weiß was ich brauche um Spaß mit meinen Bikes zu haben. Und ich hätte mit 2.4er Reifen und der Flow EX auf dem 29er mehr Spaß als mit schmalerem Zeug. 

Die Bezeichnungen Trailbike / Allmountain / Enduro / Freeride / etc. sind so dämlich wie nur sonst was und der Versuch die Bezeichnungen zu "definieren" ist müßig. Was für den einen "harter Allmountain Einsatz" ist, ist für den anderen ein unspektakulärer "Trail" und für den anderen unfahrbar.

Übrigens, ich fahre auf meinem HT die Flow mit Baron 2.5 und ich habe mächtig Spaß damit. Nicht das Bike limitiert meine Streckenwahl, dass mach ich schon selbst...


----------



## Aalex (30. August 2013)

fakt ist, wenn du bei dem 130er AM eine flow ex mit 2,4er pellen brauchst kaufst du das falsche rad, da wäre mehr FW einfach besser geeignet.

oder kaufst du dir nen 911er und baust ne anhängerkupplung dran, um mehr stauraum zu bekommen? man kann halt auch an dem konzept des rades vorbeitunen. Der Produktentwickler hat sich den Einsatzbereich ja nun nicht umsonst ausgedacht, sonst könnte man mit nem marathonfully auch in den bikepark.


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> fakt ist...



Das ist kein "Fakt", das ist deine ganz persönliche und unreflektierte Meinung. Mehr nicht... 

2.4er Reifen haben auch an einem CC Racer Vorteile, das hat rein gar nichts mit dem Federweg zu tun!
Du kannst einen breiten Reifen mit weniger Luftdruck fahren und schlägst dabei nicht häufiger durch als bei einem schmalen Reifen mit höherem Druck. Ich fahre den 2.5er Baron z.B. mit 1.2bar am VR, den 2.4er Affen fahre ich mit 1.5bar am VR. Dadurch hast du mehr Gripp, eine bessere Dämpfung und weniger Rollwiderstand im Gelände. Wenn du einen leichten aber breiten Reifen auf einer "zu" schmalen Felge fährst wirds kippelig, weil die Karkasse nicht steif genug ist um die Querbelastung auf zu nehmen. Auf einer breiten Felge erübrigst sich das Problem. Deshalb und nicht wegen der "Endurotauglichkeit", der "Parkfreigabe" oder der "Haltbarkeit" fahre ich die Flow EX, ob dir das nun paßt oder nicht... 



Aalex schrieb:


> oder kaufst du dir nen 911er und baust ne anhängerkupplung dran, um mehr stauraum zu bekommen? man kann halt auch an dem konzept des rades vorbeitunen.



Super Vergleich... 
Und ja, wenn ich die Kohle hätte, dann würde ich auch an nem 911er ne AHK montieren. Fahrradträger drauf, nen Kumpel schnappen, zwei Bikes drauf, auf einer schönen Passstraße in die Alpen fahren und oben ne Biketour machen. Gibts was geileres???


----------



## Aalex (31. August 2013)

den vorteil eines breiten reifens brauchst du mir nicht erklären, den weiß ich selbst. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad geb ich dir ja auch recht, ich fahr ja selbst einen 2,4er am Ht, aber eben einen Xking, der in 2,4 so breit baut wie der 2,2er RK. Wenig Luftdruck fahr ich übrigens auch und das af einer alpine.

trotzdem ist ein 2,4er reifen bei einem 29er trailbike einfach unnötig. Vergleich doch einfach die Auflagefläche eines 2,2er 29" reifens mit der eines 26" 2,4ers. dann wirst du auch sehen, dass der 2,2er völlig reicht. 2,4er 29er verbaut speci zum beispiel an ihrem 160mm enduro.


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> trotzdem ist ein 2,4er reifen bei einem 29er trailbike einfach unnötig.



Ob unnötig oder nicht wird sich rausstellen wenn ich das Bike mal gefahren bin... Ich will einfach die Möglichkeit haben, basta! 

Ich komme gerade von der Messe und hab mir das Bike einmal am Anfang und einmal am Ende vom Tag angesehen und ich muss sagen, dass ich doch etwas ernüchtert bin... 

Keine Möglichkeit eine Kettenführung mit Rolle nach zu rüsten wegen fehlender Aufnahme und Pressfit Lagern. Die Hydraulikzüge sind sau blöd seitlich am Unterrohr verlegt und die anderen Züge kommen total unmotiviert am Tretlager raus. Die Ausstattung des gezeigten "8er" hat wenig mit der bisher veröffentlichten Ausstattung zu tun. Und irgendwie sieht das Bike in Natura gar nicht mehr so sexy aus... 

Der unförmige Bügel an der Sitzstrebe ist einfach hässlich, die seltsame Abstützung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr sieht nicht viel besser aus und ist dazu noch unschön geschweißt und im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes dieser Klasse ist das Rahmendesign einfach einfallslos und alt backend...

Als ich das Thema Kettenführung angesprochen habe wurde mir sofort erwidert, dass das 29er nur ein "aufgemotztes" Tourenbike ist und eine Kettenführung bei dem Konzept überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Gut ich bin Shadow plus noch nicht gefahren und vielleicht funktioniert das Zeug ja wirklich so gut, aber die Option möchte ich mir trotzdem offen halten. Wenigstens gibts genügend Reifenfreiheit für 2.4er... 

So langsam habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die Bezeichnung "AM" bei Radon neu interpertiert worden ist... Schade!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. September 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> fakt ist, wenn du bei dem 130er AM eine flow ex mit 2,4er pellen brauchst kaufst du das falsche rad, da wäre mehr FW einfach besser geeignet.
> 
> oder kaufst du dir nen 911er und baust ne anhängerkupplung dran, um mehr stauraum zu bekommen? man kann halt auch an dem konzept des rades vorbeitunen. Der Produktentwickler hat sich den Einsatzbereich ja nun nicht umsonst ausgedacht, sonst könnte man mit nem marathonfully auch in den bikepark.



 Aber das Slide 130 29" wird doch in der Version 9.0 SL mit 2.4er Contis MK Protection ausgeliefert. Und das 8.0 soll laut der Radon-Website 2.35er Nobbys bekommen. Also beide gleich breite AM-Reifen, beide mit 60 mm Breite.


----------



## cemetery (1. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ob unnötig oder nicht wird sich rausstellen wenn ich das Bike mal gefahSo langsam habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die Bezeichnung "AM" bei Radon neu interpertiert worden ist... Schade!



Wo würdest du es einordnen?


----------



## duc-mo (1. September 2013)

Rein von der Geo sehe ich es schon als AM, weil der Lenkwinkel für ein 29er relativ flach ist, der Sitzwinkel dafür schön steil, die Überstandshöhe ist gut und das Tretlager verhältnismäßig niedrig. Die Ausstattung zielt aber stark auf den Tourenbereich weil z.B. keine Möglichkeit zur Montage einer Kettenführung besteht, die Hydraulikleitungen schräg unten am Unterrohr stark gefährdet sind, wegen der 3-fach Kurbel und der Touren Reifen...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. September 2013)

Stimmt nur bedingt. Nur das 8.0 hat die 3-fach-Kurbel. Darüber gibt's 2-fach und stabilere Reifen.


----------



## duc-mo (1. September 2013)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, ich hab mir gestern fast ausschließlich das 8er angesehen und das hatte halt genau diese Ausstattung. Die Kurbel um zu bauen ist aber tatsächlich nicht das Problem, wobei 38/24 bzw. 38/26 an einem 29er AM auch keine Berechtigung haben. Wie stabil und grippig die Crossroc sind, müssen sie erst noch beweisen, aber auch das wäre schnell behoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung mit Tubeless brauche ich wenigstens 100ml Milch (26er). Alles darunter hat keine Wirkung beim Pannenschutz oder ist einfach nicht dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen. Dazu kommen Ventile und Tape. Ich erkenne da keinen wesentlichen Gewichtsvorteil![/FONT][/SIZE]



wenn du am Hindelonger-Bikepark-Kiosk eine ganze Lyoner, Presssack oder Schiebling isst, bist du automatisch gleich 100 Gramm schwerer, 
wenn nicht gleich 200 Gramm. 
Von daher sind diese ganzen Überlegungen, wo man Gewicht einsparen könnte ( der Konjunktive ist wichtig )
völlig irr-elefant. 
Du musst weniger aesen, paar Kilo im harten Training abnehmen und ein 12 kg Centurion/ Canyon einkaufen. Sonst wird das alles 
mit Nichten nicht-s.


100 ml Milch bedeuten 100 Gramm mehr Gewicht.
Ich trink lieber Milch.


Da kann man hin und her rechnen. Wer leicht haben möchte,
bezahlt gleich 2.998 euro, 
bzw. 2.550 euro im refurb-shopf bei canyon. 

Da hat man dann ein 11 bzw. 12 kg Fahrrad.


Wer ein alu in 22" mit beweglichen Hinterbauschwinge haben möchte, 
dass noch weniger als 12 kg hat, 
muss tiefer in die Tasche greifen. 

Unter 3.500 euro geht da nix, weil der ganze Tuning-Zeug ur-teuer ist.
Allein der Leichtbau-LRS-Tune-Kombi kostet ein haufen Moos.

Wer leicht haben will, kauft gleich leicht und optimiert dann pö a pö.
Wer beim Einkauf spart,
bzw. ein Geldbeutelproblem hat...muss teuer per Titan-Anbauteilen nach rüsten und spart
am Ende auch nur paar Gramm.

Diese ganzen hin und her Rechenaufgaben bringen nix, wenn das Basis-modell mit 14 kg schon bockschwer ist. 

Was gilt: 
Harttail ab 10,4 kg
oder
Centurion fully ab 12 kg. ( oder canyon CF 11 kg ) 



ps. die Milch machts  muh


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Möglich daß es Biker gibt die den Gewichtsunterschied bergauf oder bei der Beschleunigung nicht spüren. Wie auch immer, wer bereits ein Leichtgewicht ist und nur 65 oder 72kg auf die Waage bringt, für den macht es schon einen Unterschied. Nicht jeder haut das sich aus Frust das lecker Wurst-Zeug rein und hakt dann neidisch auf den sportlichen herum.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Möglich daß es Biker gibt die den Gewichtsunterschied bergauf oder bei der Beschleunigung nicht spüren. Wie auch immer, wer bereits ein Leichtgewicht ist und nur 65 oder 72kg auf die Waage bringt, für den macht es schon einen Unterschied. Nicht jeder haut das sich aus Frust das lecker Wurst-Zeug rein und hakt dann neidisch auf den sportlichen herum.




die Überlegung ist doch völlig irr-Elefant 

der kleinere Fahrer isst doch nur 50 Gramm Presssack mit Senf.
Der Größere eher 100 bis 200 Gramm.

Da der Kleinere immer früher zum Gaggen muss ( bike-park-Dixi ) ist er 
automatisch immer schneller, weil 200 Gr. weniger in seiner Peristaltik - 
logisch oder.
Der schwere Fahrer hat halt noch das Essen vom Vortag im Magen, weil 
längere Darmschnur.
Wenn aber mal ab-geseilt, dann ist er wieder schneller, weil leichter und viel mehr Kraft als der 60 kg Hobbit  ...ist ja logisch oder?


----------



## cemetery (1. September 2013)

Der 65kg Fahrer macht sich auch keine Gedanken was das 22" wiegt. Es sei denn er hat einen sehr merkwürdigen Körperbau oder er ist magersüchtig.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Der 65kg Fahrer macht sich auch keine Gedanken was das 22" wiegt. Es sei denn er hat einen sehr merkwürdigen Körperbau oder er ist magersüchtig.



der lässt während dem Rennen einen kapitalen Furz ist dann 
gleich mal 30 cm weiter, wg. dem Rückschlag ( Raketentechnik )

der 64 kg Hobbit kommt mit einem 16" Rahmen aus. 

Man sollte Rennen generell teilen in Leichtgewichte und Schwergewichte. 
Dass ein 120 kg gegen einen 55 kg Hobbit keine Chance hat, 
ist ja wohl klar wie Klosbrühe. 
Relative gesehen, ist aber das 16"-Mtb mit 12,9 kg merklich schwerer für den  Leichtgewicht_Hobbit-Rennfahrer, vs. 
2 Meter/ 120 kg Tschonn mit 22" m. 13,9 kg - das gleich sich dann wohl wieder aus. 

Aber fies ist es schon, dass der Kleine fast mit dem gleichschweren Rahmen  im Rennen mit fahren muss, mit seinen Stecken-Fiesse. 

Vor den Rennen immer genug Wurstbrote aesen + 4 Liter Leitungswasser trinken. Paar Affenschüblinge dazu und gut.


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Aber das Slide 130 29" wird doch in der Version 9.0 SL mit 2.4er Contis MK Protection ausgeliefert. Und das 8.0 soll laut der Radon-Website 2.35er Nobbys bekommen. Also beide gleich breite AM-Reifen, beide mit 60 mm Breite.



die contis sind aber schmaler

und die nn sind auch nicht wirklich breiter


----------



## duc-mo (2. September 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> die contis sind aber schmaler


 
Trotzdem sind es 2.4er...


----------



## Aalex (2. September 2013)

heißt nur 2,4.

nen 2,4er x king is auch nur so breit wien 2,2er rk

da ist ein 2,4er fatal bert ein ganz anderes kaliber.


----------



## duc-mo (2. September 2013)

Und was sagt uns das? Das unterschiedliche Reifen unterschiedlich breit ausfallen ist keine Neuheit. 
Die Aussage dass 2.4er Reifen auf dem Slide 130 generell keinen Sinn machen wird damit völlig unsinnig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. September 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> Zitat von Rothaarsteiger:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> :-( Aber das Slide 130 29" wird doch in der Version 9.0 SL mit 2.4er Contis MK Protection ausgeliefert. Und das 8.0 soll laut der Radon-Website 2.35er Nobbys bekommen. Also beide gleich breite AM-Reifen, beide mit 60 mm Breite.
> ...



Das war meine Aussage. Der Conti MK in 2.4 ist genauso breit wie ein Schwalbe NN in 2.35: Beide messen 60 mm in der Breite, habe ich selbst gemessen. Wobei der Conti in meinen Augen in der Protection-Version mehr All-Mountain-Reifen ist als der NN.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das? Das unterschiedliche Reifen unterschiedlich breit ausfallen ist keine Neuheit.
> Die Aussage dass 2.4er Reifen auf dem Slide 130 generell keinen Sinn machen wird damit völlig unsinnig!!!



Völlig richtig! Bike-Magazine und auch Händler empfehlen ja heute bereits bei Tourenbikes, wg. des besseren Komforts und Abrollverhaltens auf Trails, Wurzeln, Steinen etc. die breiteren Schlappen zu fahren. Mache ich auf meinem 120-mm-26er Fully auch, Conti MK 2.4 tubeless vorn, XK 2.4 hinten. Klar sind sie etwas schwerer, aber sie sind die perfekte Wahl für Trails und speziell für die Alpen, wo ich dieser Tage noch unterwegs war.


----------



## RaidenX (3. September 2013)

Ich bin auch am überlegen mir ein Slide 130 8.0 zu kaufen.
Wie schon geschrieben kommt man für ein paar weitere Euro mit dem Gewicht noch ein schönes Stück runter und ist immer noch günstiger als vergleichbares!
Einzig die Zugführung stört mich etwas!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Die Zugführung wird doch noch geändert...wurde schon besprochen.


----------



## RaidenX (3. September 2013)

Oh sorry hab ich nicht mitbekommen.
Gibt es dann schon neue Bilder? War die Zugführung bei der Eurobike schon geändert? Hat da jemand Bilder?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Nein, es gibt noch keine Bilder der Zugführung. Auf der Eurobike war eine Übergangslösung für die Messe zu sehen. Noch nichts endgültiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaidenX (3. September 2013)

Dann müssen die sich aber ganz schön ranhalten wenn nächste Woche ausgeliefert werden soll!!!


----------



## yoger83 (3. September 2013)

Glaube eher das es erst bei der 2.Charge Veränderungen bei der Zugverlegung geben wird....


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Erst mal abwarten ob tatsächlich geliefert wird...


----------



## RaidenX (3. September 2013)

Es wurde ja schon von KW36 auf KW37 geschoben! Mal abwarten wann es dann wirklich mit der Auslieferung losgeht. Ich habe auch telefonisch schon mal nachgefragt ob es schon einen genaueren Termin gibt, jedoch wollte sich niemand festlegen! Man hat mir nur gesagt das das Slide 130 ja das neue Steckenpferd sei und die Auslieferung deshalb schnellstmöglich beginnen solle.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## RaidenX (5. September 2013)

Und die Lieferzeit ist schon bei KW38!!


----------



## Speedy1985 (5. September 2013)

Die ganze Einführung des 130er Slide verkommt nun leider wirklich zum Trauerspiel. Dass sich Liefertermine verschieben kann ich ja verstehen, aber wenn auf der einen Seite geschrieben wird "Die ersten Bikes sind im Versand" und auf der anderen weiter munter Termine verschoben werden komme ich mir etwas verarscht vor. Dann die zögerlich rausgegebenen 13,6kg fürs 8.0, da hätte ich mir doch etwas weniger gewünscht. Und zu guter letzt die Lackierung, viel Wind um nichts...

Das 150er 8.0 gefällt mir deutlich besser. Aber naja, ich werde wohl noch warten. 

Grüße


----------



## GibKette (7. September 2013)

Zugführung: also keine die unterm Tretlager beim finalen Rahmendesign verlaufen? Bis auf die HR Bremse alles intern, schön!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2013)

GibKette schrieb:


> Zugführung: also keine die unterm Tretlager beim finalen Rahmendesign verlaufen? Bis auf die HR Bremse alles intern, schön!



Das wissen wir noch nicht so genau. Wir wissen nur daß es auf der Messe ein Beispiel war wie es nicht sein wird. Alles andere ist noch offen.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. September 2013)

Habt ihr den ersten Test in der BIKE vom Slide 130 10.0 gelesen. "120,25 Punkte, sehr gut. Plus: Top-Ausstattung, guter Vortrieb, angenehme Sitzposition. Minus: wenig verspielt, etwas träge in Kurven." 

Die Minus-Punkte kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Habe ich beim BIKE-Festival genauso erfahren. Ist im Vergleich zum Trek Fuel EX 29 träger.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (9. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> glaube kaum, dass so Einer wie du es beurteilen kann ob träger oder nicht träger?
> 
> ps. wohl eher ein Befangener der Trek-ag ( ex-Doper-Armschdrong-supporter )
> 
> ps2. Trek? ...aah geeh



Das ist schon eine sehr selbstbewusste Aussage für jemanden, der mich nicht kennt. 

Aber glaub mir, es ist erfahrbar. Erst recht für vorgebliche Profis wie dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfr33m4n (17. September 2013)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Und die Lieferzeit ist schon bei KW38!!




Heute Morgen Stand auf der H&S Seite noch der 17.09.2013 als Auslieferungsdatum, momentan gar nichts mehr 

Geduld ist eine Tugend...die ich gern hätte


----------



## Kennedy01 (17. September 2013)

gfr33m4n schrieb:


> Heute Morgen Stand auf der H&S Seite noch der 17.09.2013 als Auslieferungsdatum, momentan gar nichts mehr
> 
> Geduld ist eine Tugend...die ich gern hätte



der Status würde auf grün (versandfertig) geändert, in dem Fall werden keine weiteren Liefertermine mehr ausgewiesen. Ist doch ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## RaidenX (17. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade meine Versandbestätigung erhalten.


----------



## gfr33m4n (17. September 2013)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Versandbestätigung erhalten.




Scheinbar tut sich was, bin nur am Posteingangsrehreshen


----------



## Kennedy01 (17. September 2013)

yupp, die ersten bikes sind auf dem Weg


----------



## RaidenX (19. September 2013)

Habe gerade noch einmal mit Bike Discount telefoniert, da sich bei meiner Sendungsverfolgung die ich am Dienstag erhalten habe nicht´s tut. 
Jetzt wurde mir mitgeteilt das sich das Bike in der Endmontage befindet und ich es bis ca. Mitte nächster Woche haben sollte.
Auch nicht schlecht oder? Erst mal eine Versandmail raus obwohl das Rad noch nicht montiert ist und niemand genau weiß wann es in den Versand geht.


----------



## Aalex (19. September 2013)

sone mail hab ich auch mal bekommen

lies mal den zweiten absatz der mail, was unter achtung bei komplettraddingens steht

dann hätte sich dein telefonat erübrigt.


----------



## RaidenX (19. September 2013)

Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## Kennedy01 (19. September 2013)

also ich denke 2-3 Tage machen den Kohl jetzt nicht mehr fett. Die warte ich auch noch gern, wenn das Bike dann eine ordentliche Endkontrolle erfahren hat.
Nur grundsätzlich: Der DHL-Tracking link ist bereits aktiv und steht auf Schritt 2 (Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet). Wurde=Vergangenheitsform, DHL Paketzentrum ungleich H&S. 
Für sich betrachtet ist die Mitteilung von H&S eindeutig, in Kombination mit der Tracking Info jedoch....ich würde mal sagen das Telefonat von RaidenX hatte seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (19. September 2013)

wo steht was von schritt 2?


----------



## RaidenX (19. September 2013)

Also bei mir steht auch noch nix von Schritt 2. Heißt also für mich dass das Rad noch bei H&S ist. Bin mal gespannt wann es jetzt dann letztendlich rausgeht.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Kennedy01 (20. September 2013)

Schritt zwei seit dem 17.09.
seit heute jedoch Schritt 4: in Zustellung


----------



## RaidenX (20. September 2013)

Oh man, und bei mir tut sich noch immer nichts!!
Du hast schon das Slide 130 8.0 bestellt oder? 
Und in welcher Größe hast du bestellt? Vielleicht liegt es noch da dran! Mir wurde nämlich mitgeteilt das es irgendwelche Probleme bei der Packetgröße gegeben haben soll und es jetzt bei mir mit DHL Freight kommt.


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Kennedy01 (20. September 2013)

ja, als 20er.

war aber wirklich früh dran mit der Bestellung - und es hieß ja first in, first out.
Ich denke da geht derzeit gerade ne ganze Menge raus/durch die Montage.


----------



## RaidenX (20. September 2013)

Ich habe auch 20". Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?
Wird es bei dir mit DHL oder auch mit DHL Freight geliefert?
Ich habe aber auch schon sehr früh bestellt, schon etwas komisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jbecki (20. September 2013)

....heute per DHL Spedition angekommen!
Ein riesiger Karton (größer als bei den 26)! Bis auf Lenker und Sattel alles montiert! Und zwar tipp top 
Ich habe heute Nachmittag folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:


Austausch des LRS gegen Hope Pro 2 evo mit WTB i23 mit tubless Reifen Grand Control 2,3!


Farblicher rize-Lenker von reverse!


Neuer bequemer Sattel, kein Brett! Die Leitungen sind sauber verlegt, beim Lenkerumbau habe ich aber noch ein wenig getrickst!


Insgesamt komme ich auf ca: 12,8 kg in Größe 20 Zoll!
Ein super Pferdchen, welches morgen erstmal ausgeritten wird 
Bisher Daumen eindeutig hoch, prima Arbeit Radon!!!


----------



## RaidenX (20. September 2013)

Hast du es auch mal mit Original Ausstattung gewogen? Wenn bei mir zum Schluss 12,8kg stehen wäre ich auch einigermaßen zufrieden.


----------



## filiale (20. September 2013)

Das 29er Slide 8.0 in 20" wiegt aus dem Karton ohne Pedale 13.95kg laut Radon. Daher bin ich sehr verwundert das Du nur durch den Tausch des LRS und Lenker 1kg reduziert hast. Und dazu noch Flaschenhalter und Pedale. Kläre uns mal bitte auf was Du wie gewogen hast. Danke.


----------



## jbecki (20. September 2013)

Naja, also eine geeichte Digitalwaage war es nun nicht, sondern die Hofwaage von unserem Nachbarn. Vielleicht sind es auch 12,9-13,0 aber mehr sicherlich nicht! Aber durch Laufräder und Reifenwahl sind es schon gut 800g würde ich mal tippen! Ich find das Gesamtgewicht völlig Ok, wer es noch leichter mag sollte die Trinkflasche nur halb voll machen 
Morgen geht es jedenfalls erstmal auf die Pirsch! Ach ja den Vorbau habe ich auch gegen eine 60mm Version getauscht! Das VR spricht somit besser an, meine ich mir einzubilden?

Euch einen schönen Abend und gespannte Vorfreude auf das neue Rennpferd


----------



## jbecki (20. September 2013)

....ach so gewogen mit Flaschenhalter (Kunststoff) und ohne Pedale natürlich!
Werde morgen mal eine genaue Digitalwaage aufsuchen, dann gibts hier exakte Werte!


----------



## filiale (20. September 2013)

cool Danke  Da bin ich mal gespannt. Kannst Dich ja auf die Personenwaage stellen, einmal mit Rad in der Hand und einmal ohne.


----------



## jbecki (21. September 2013)

So ich habe jetzt eine Digitalwaage gefunden. Mein neuer schwarzer 8.0 Freund bringt incl. XT Pedalen (SPD) nach dem Umbau 13,5 kg auf die Waage ohne Pedale sind es dann knapp 13,1 kg ein ordentlicher Wert wie ich finde...jetzt gehts in den Wald


----------



## filiale (21. September 2013)

Das klingt schon besser. Der Tubelesssatz bringt etwa 600-700gr. Abzüglich 13.9kg original = 13.2kg. Danke für die Info.


----------



## duc-mo (21. September 2013)

Wieso tauscht man direkt nach dem Auspacken den Lenker? Ich würde den ja erst mal Probefahren und dann entscheiden ob ich etwas mit mehr oder weniger Rise brauche...

Wie lang ist eigentlich der Vorbau beim 20er? Kannst du den mal ausmessen?


----------



## jbecki (21. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wieso tauscht man direkt nach dem Auspacken den Lenker? Ich würde den ja erst mal Probefahren und dann entscheiden ob ich etwas mit mehr oder weniger Rise brauche...
> 
> Wie lang ist eigentlich der Vorbau beim 20er? Kannst du den mal ausmessen?



Tja...ich mag lieber Lenker mit mehr rize, der verbaute Vector ist mir zu "gerade", da habe ich den Lenker von meinem "alt" Rad genommen! Brauchte ich nicht erst testen! Ausserdem passt der nebenbei auch farblich besser zu den neuen Naben!
Die Vorbaulänge ist beim 20er 100mm, ich habe am Slide 130 ebenfalls meinen "alten" montiert, der hat 60mm und ist nun perfekt für mich (Körperlänge 1,90 m)! Du sitzt noch ein wenig aufrechter, ich finde es persönlich angenehmer! Aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kennedy01 (21. September 2013)

für alle, die noch eine Gewichtsbestätigung beim Slide 130 8.0 brauchen: 14,2 kg inkl. Pedale...abzgl. Exustar E-PM86 Pedale (350g) ergibt 13,85 kg in der out-of-the-box Ausstattung.


----------



## filiale (21. September 2013)

@ken: Glückwunsch zum neuen Slide


----------



## duc-mo (21. September 2013)

jbecki schrieb:


> Die Vorbaulänge ist beim 20er 100mm,



Uff, das sich Radon sowas an einem "modernen" Rad echt noch traut...


----------



## backstein689 (21. September 2013)

Macht bitte mal ein Foto von der linken Seite des Rades, damit wir uns ein Bild von der endgültigen Zugverlegung machen können.

Danke!


----------



## Kennedy01 (22. September 2013)

so sieht das bei mir aus.

unteren zwei Kabel in Jagwire


----------



## Kennedy01 (22. September 2013)

was mich irritiert, ist der stand der gabel, ohne auf dem rad zu sitzen...
steht bei knapp 5%, sollte doch so nicht sein, oder?


----------



## backstein689 (22. September 2013)

Wenn du komplett einfederst komprimierst du die dichtung mit


----------



## duc-mo (22. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir aus.
> 
> unteren zwei Kabel in Jagwire



Kannst du mal nen Detail von den Kabelaufnahmen machen, so sieht man nur wo, aber nicht wie die Kabel / Leitungen verlegt sind...


----------



## Kennedy01 (22. September 2013)

hmh, zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos hatte die noch keine Volleinfederung erlebt...
aber da liegt ohnehin was im Argen, zwischn lockout und freier Einstellung ist im Grunde kein Unterschied spürbar (mit beiden Händen im Stehen Druck auf den Lenker geben ergibt lt. Markierung 5-10% einfedern)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kennedy01 (22. September 2013)

hier ein paar Detailaufnahmen


----------



## backstein689 (22. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> hmh, zum Zeitpunkt des Fotos hatte die noch keine Volleinfederung erlebt...
> aber das liegt ohnehin was im Argen, zwischn lockout und freier Einstellung ist im Grunde kein Unterschied spürbar (mit beiden Händen im Stehen Druck auf den Lenker geben ergibt lt. Markierung 5-10% einfedern)




Ich meinte damit, wenn du mal 130mm weit einfedern solltest, wird die Dichtung zwischen Gabelkrone und Casting gequetscht.
Lass mal alle Luft raus und probiers aus.

Zum Lockout. Ist das ein wirklich mechanischer Lockout oder eine hydraulische low speed compression damping? Bei zweiterem solltest du zumindest mehr Widerstand beim Einfedern merken.


----------



## duc-mo (22. September 2013)

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was sich Radon dabei denkt, von "Optimierung" ist da nicht viel zu sehen!!!

Unten am Unterrohr zwei parallel und total unmotiviert nebeneinander positionierte Halter für die flüssigkeitsgefüllten Leitungen die dort auch noch schlecht geschützt sind. 
Seitlich am Oberrohr die aufgeschraubten Halter die ab Werk niemand braucht, aber total schäbig aussehen. Wenn man sie doch braucht, dann störten die Dinger dort bei "Kniekontakt"...
Wenigstens der Ausgang für die Stealth ist jetzt sinniger als bei den auf der Messe gezeigten Rahmen.


----------



## backstein689 (22. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe wirklich nicht was sich Radon dabei denkt, von "Optimierung" ist da nicht viel zu sehen!!!
> 
> Unten am Unterrohr zwei parallel und total unmotiviert nebeneinander positionierte Halter für die flüssigkeitsgefüllten Leitungen die dort auch noch schlecht geschützt sind.
> Seitlich am Oberrohr die aufgeschraubten Halter die ab Werk niemand braucht, aber total schäbig aussehen. Wenn man sie doch braucht, dann störten die Dinger dort bei "Kniekontakt"...
> Wenigstens der Ausgang für die Stealth ist jetzt sinniger als bei den auf der Messe gezeigten Rahmen.



Ja vor allem die Halter am Oberrohr verstehe ich wirklich nicht, da jedes Modell mit einer Reverb Stealth kommt.

Bei den anderen beiden Leitungen verstehe ich nicht, warum man nicht die Verlegung auf dem Oberrohr wie beim 2013er Slide 150 beibehalten hat. Diese fand ich ganz gescheit.
Die jetztige Verlegung sieht so gewählt aus, dass das Rad vor allem von der rechten Seite fotografiert gut aussieht.


----------



## filiale (22. September 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ja vor allem die Halter am Oberrohr verstehe ich wirklich nicht, da jedes Modell mit einer Reverb Stealth kommt.



Ich vermute daß der in China produzierte Rahmen eine Massenware ist und das Oberrohr bei anderen Herstellern ebenfalls Verwendung findet. Da wird einmal in die große Kiste gegriffen und für Radon entsprechende Stückzahlen mitgeliefert.


----------



## duc-mo (22. September 2013)

Hast du Beläge für diese Behauptung? Klär uns doch mal auf... 

Es ist in den Anfängen sicher mal der Fall gewesen, dass sich Radon bei Rahmen anderer Hersteller bedient hat und nicht selbst entwickelt hat, aber das sieht heute völlig anders aus. Alle Bikes sind Eigenkonstruktion alles andere sind reine Spekulationen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (23. September 2013)

Ja, ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der die gleichen Rohre wie Radon verbaut und diese blöden Halter kosten in der Herstellung sicher mehr als ohne, denn dafür muss der Rahmen nochmal extra eingespannt werden, um die Löcher exakt zu bohren und Gewinde reinzuschneiden.

aber Ja, entweder hat bei Radon einer gepennt oder sie geben der taiwanesischen Firma nur ihre Form vor und die entwerfen Zugverlegung etc, denn diese Zugverlegung sieht mir nicht nacht deutscher Ingenieursarbeit aus. Dafür gäbs bei uns ziemlich schlechte Noten.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich vermute daß der in China produzierte Rahmen eine Massenware ist und das Oberrohr bei anderen Herstellern ebenfalls Verwendung findet. Da wird einmal in die große Kiste gegriffen und für Radon entsprechende Stückzahlen mitgeliefert.



Da vermutest Du falsch.


----------



## filiale (23. September 2013)

Also falsch vermutet. Ok. Danke für die Info. Aber die Kosten sind höher wenn man die zusätzliche Zugverlegung mit einrechnet. Das macht doch keinen Sinn...


----------



## backstein689 (23. September 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenne keinen Hersteller, der die gleichen Rohre wie Radon verbaut und diese blöden Halter kosten in der Herstellung sicher mehr als ohne, denn dafür muss der Rahmen nochmal extra eingespannt werden, um die Löcher exakt zu bohren und Gewinde reinzuschneiden.
> 
> aber Ja, entweder hat bei Radon einer gepennt oder sie geben der taiwanesischen Firma nur ihre Form vor und die entwerfen Zugverlegung etc, denn diese Zugverlegung sieht mir nicht nacht deutscher Ingenieursarbeit aus. Dafür gäbs bei uns ziemlich schlechte Noten.



Und das ist übrigens nicht verschmähend oder sonstwie derartig gemeint.
Das ist konstruktive Kritik zusammen mit meinem vorherigen Post, dass die Zugverlegung am Slide 150er auf dem Oberrohr mit Klemmen an den Flaschenhalterschrauben gefallen hat und diese schön auf die Bremsleitungverlegung am Slide 130 übertragbar gewesen wäre.

Und da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass ihr das sicher selber genauso gut wisst, meine Vermutung, dass entweder der Foto Optik Vorrang gegeben wurde oder der Rahmenhersteller in Taiwan für die Zugverlegung zuständig ist.


----------



## duc-mo (23. September 2013)

Schau dir die Bilder auf der Radon Seite an, dann weißt du warum die Züge so plaziert sind wie sie sind... Sieht halt "schön" aus... Hydraulikleitungen unter dem Oberrohr sind aber das unsinnigste was ich mir vorstellen kann! 

Radon hat das Thema Zugverlegung lange Zeit in meinen Augen richtig gut gemacht. Eine ehrliche Zugverlegung mit aufgeschraubten Haltern unter dem Oberrohr (alternative für andere Variostützen) und ansonsten alles auf dem Unterrohr wäre wesentlich sicherer und optisch genauso ansprechend gewesen. Stattdessen diese halbgare Lösung, damit die Bikes auf Bildern gut aus sehen...


----------



## backstein689 (23. September 2013)

ahh ich meinte auf dem unterorhr


----------



## RaidenX (23. September 2013)

Was natürlich aber viel wichtiger ist, wie sieht es mit den ersten "Einsatzberichten" aus? Oder ist bis jetzt noch keiner damit zum fahren gekommen?


----------



## filiale (23. September 2013)

Die Räder werden im Schlafzimmer an die Wand gehängt, die sind doch nicht zum fahren. Dann hat man auch mal was geiles


----------



## jbecki (23. September 2013)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Was natürlich aber viel wichtiger ist, wie sieht es mit den ersten "Einsatzberichten" aus? Oder ist bis jetzt noch keiner damit zum fahren gekommen?



Also ich bin am letzten WE eine CTF hier im Münsterland mit meinem neuen 8.0 gefahren. Die Performance war sehr gut, habe das Rad ja ein wenig getunt! Ich kann nur die klare Empfehlung aussprechen: Holt Euch das 8.0 er und wechselt sofort folgendes aus:

einen neuen LRS mit tubless Bereifung

neuen kürzeren Vorbau, da 100mm zu viel sind, das Lenkverhalten bei 60mm viel besser ist, weil direkt ansprechbar

wem es gefällt einen neuen Sattel/Lenker (persönliche Einstellung)
Das 130er bügelt über alles leichte hinweg, Steine, Wurzeln hier im Münsterland sind kein Problem - auch bei feuchtem Untergrund - Alpentauglichkeit lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor! 
Mehr Tuning Tipps kann ich nicht geben, für mich das perfekte 29er. 
Ach ja ein wenig anfällig ist die schwarze Rahmenfarbe, man sieht alle Fingertabs (gerade von ein wenig fettig) und die erste Steinschlagmacke habe ich mir auch schon in den schwarzen Rahmen gezogen. Ich denke, da ist die blau/weisse Variante unempfindlicher!
Sonst ein klasse Rad, die 10er Version mit XTR ist völlig unnötig, investiert die Mehrkosten lieber für den Laufradbauer, das bringt mehr!!!
Die einseitige Kabelverlegung ist unschön, aber für mich OK. Blöder ist das Kabelgewirr am Lenker (Gabelremote, Stealthabsenkung) aber nicht änderbar!


----------



## filiale (24. September 2013)

Sehr guter Bericht  Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris5975 (24. September 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der schwarze Rahmen anodisiert oder lackiert ist ?


----------



## jbecki (24. September 2013)

Chris5975 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der schwarze Rahmen anodisiert oder lackiert ist ?



Hallo,
ich denke, der schwarze Rahmen hat "nur" eine Pulverbeschichtung! Ist halt ein wenig schwerer aber auch günstiger in der Herstellung als ein anodisierter Rahmen!

Grüße
Becki


----------



## Robby2107 (24. September 2013)

jbecki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke, der schwarze Rahmen hat "nur" eine Pulverbeschichtung! Ist halt ein wenig schwerer aber auch günstiger in der Herstellung als ein anodisierter Rahmen!
> 
> Grüße
> Becki



Kann ich Dir nur Recht geben, Becky. 
Die schwarzen Rahmen sind pulverbeschichtet, was aber kein Nachteil sein soll. 
Bin erstaunt was für Steinschläge die Schicht unbeschadet übersteht. Wobei sie sich bei Reibung am Oberrohr durch die MTB-Shorts recht schnell "abreibt". Das ist, denke ich, aber der rauhen Lackstruktur zu verdanken, die im Gegensatz zur glatten Lackfläche mehr Reibwiderstand bietet.

grüße
Robby


----------



## duc-mo (25. September 2013)

Also bisher waren schwarze Rahmen bei Radon nicht pulverbeschichtet und auch die schwarzen Messemodelle waren nicht Pulverbeschichtet. Kann das noch mal jemand bestätigen???


----------



## emek (26. September 2013)

Habe gerade mein slide 130 bekommen.

Merkwürdigerweise höre ich ein  deutliches Klackgeräusch im Hinterbau bei Einfedern und dann noch mal das  gleiche metallische Geräusch beim Ausfedern...
Klingt irgendwie merkwürdig...

Hat jemand eine Idee?
Soll das normal sein?
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## filiale (26. September 2013)

Das ist nicht normal, ein Fully muß lautlos ein- und ausfedern !


----------



## backstein689 (26. September 2013)

schicks sofort und ungefahren zurück, hast ja ein 30 tägiges Rückgaberecht, und bestell ein neues.


----------



## emek (26. September 2013)

So, jetzt klackt nix mehr. Das Klacken wurde durch die Bremsleitung ausgelöst. Dei Bremsleitung schlug gegn die Sitzstrebbe und durch den Resonanzraum wurde dieses Geräusch sehr stark verstärkt. Das lag an eine kleine Stück Karton. Nach dem Entfernen des Schutzkarton war alles gut...
ALSO FEHLALARM...


----------



## RaidenX (26. September 2013)

Also bei mir sieht bis jetzt auch alles ganz gut aus. 
Bin leider erst zum auspacken und einer winzig kleinen Testrunde gekommen. Einzig die Schaltung hinten war etwas Schwergängig. Muss mir aber hier auch erst mal die Leitungsführung etwas genauer anschauen.
Aber der erste Eindruck ist schon mal recht positiv  

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lry_ (26. September 2013)

Meins ist heute auch gekommen. Leider ist der Lack vorne beim Lenker abgeschlagen, so auch beim Dämpfer hinten. Scheibe vorne schleift auch, obwohl  "Non sliding run" angekreuzt ist.

sonst isses super...werd morgen mal bei Radon anrufen...


----------



## emek (27. September 2013)

Gestern noch die erste Ausfahrt auf dem hometrail. Insgesamt sind die Fahreigenschaften so wie ich sie erwartet habe. Bin zufrieden! Hat Spass gemacht. Wichtig ist mir die volle Tourentauglichkeit. Das Rad lässt sich  uphill gut pedalieren. 
Abwärts war ich deutlich flotter als mit meinem 29er Hardtail 

Mit der Zugführungam seitlichen Unterrohr und den 3 nutzlosen Gewindebuchsen am Oberrohr  hab ich schon gehadert....

Und dann war ein 120mm Syntace Vorbau (Rahmengrösse XL) ab Werk verbaut. Denke mal damit kann wirklich niemand was anfangen....

Der Laufradsatz ist imho durchaus akzeptabel. Schönes Freilaufgeräusch. Nicht leicht aber stabil. Werde morgen mal die Speichenspannung mit meinem Tensiometer überprüfen....


----------



## Kennedy01 (27. September 2013)

ich habe die silbernen Schrauben und Leitungsführungen am Oberrohr entfernt, dafür schwarze Schraube mit schwarzen Nylon/Kunstoff Unterlegscheiben eingesetzt. Sieht optisch jetzt etwas harmonischer aus.


----------



## vikingpixx (28. September 2013)

hallo zusammen

sollte mein 8.0 in der nächsten woche auch endlich erhalten, nachdem erstmals das loch für die kabelverlegung der reverb fehlte....

jetzt frage ich mich, ob auch bei mir am seitlich oberrohr diese nutzlosen schrauben dran sein werden und wenn ja warum??? sind das noch die prototypen, die fälschlicherweise diese kabelführung dranhaben? gibt es schon besitzer dieses bikes, die diese schrauben nicht haben?

besten gruss


----------



## Tobse111 (28. September 2013)

Hab meins auch die Tage bekommen, leider hatte ich auch einen Lackschaden am Steuerrohr und die "nutzlose" Kabelführung am Oberrohr.

Ich hatte auch ein knacken im Hinterbau, kam bei mir jedoch daher da die hintere Steckachse zu locker war!

Fahrverhalten ist im uphill meiner Meinung nach etwas träge, denke aber dass das vom schweren LRS kommt. Dämpfer und Gabel lassen sich für den Uphill komplett blockieren, dann gehts auch mit minimalem Wippen gut bergauf 

Verhalten auf dem Trail ist ein Traum, erstaunlich wendig und total schluckfreudig (im Vergleich zum 26er Hardtail ), Reverb verrichtet auch prima ihre Dienste.

Ich denke mit einem neuen LRS und kürzerem Vorbau ein geniales Bike mit spitzen P/L- Verhältnis.


----------



## Kennedy01 (28. September 2013)

Tobse111 schrieb:


> Dämpfer und Gabel lassen sich für den Uphill komplett blockieren



Ist bei meiner Gabel irgendwie anders, gibt auch im lockout so 15% nach (aus dem Stand draufdrücken). In der freien Position auch nicht viel anders?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (29. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner Gabel irgendwie anders, gibt auch im lockout so 15% nach (aus dem Stand draufdrücken). In der freien Position auch nicht viel anders?!?



schmatzt sie denn beim einfedern mehr?


----------



## Tobse111 (29. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Ist bei meiner Gabel irgendwie anders, gibt auch im lockout so 15% nach (aus dem Stand draufdrücken). In der freien Position auch nicht viel anders?!?



Also meine Gabel bewegt sich im Lockout nur minimal, aber sicherlich keine 15%..

Eventuell liegts am Setup? 


Gesendet von meinem C6503 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kennedy01 (29. September 2013)

im lockout federt sie geräuschlos ein, wie gesagt so 15-20%. Halte ich für deutlich zu viel. das lockout-Kabel wurde von einem Händler angebracht, war bei der Lieferung nicht angeschlossen. Kann man da was falsch machen?
In der frei-Position (also nicht lockout) bekomme ich sie im Stand auch so um die 20% eingedert. Beim ersten Mal mit etwas Kompressionsgeräuschen/Zischen, dann auch lautlos. Ferderweg in beiden Positionen also ziemlich identisch. Ich würde sagen, im lockout gibt sie zuviel nach, ohne lockout zu wenig.

Der Händler meint das wäre so bei dieser Gabel, kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, insbesondere, wenn ich lese, dass bei anderen Besitzern das lockout deutlich von der freien Position differenziert. So soll das doch wohl auch sein.

Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich das ganze bike gleich retoure senden sollte oder mal einen anderen Händler einen Blick drauf werfen lasse.


----------



## backstein689 (29. September 2013)

Frag doch mal Bei Rock shox bzw Sport Import direkt an. es ist auf jedenfall schneller, wenn du die Gabel im Fall eins Dfekts selber ausbaust und einschickst. Wenn du einen Drehmomentschlüssel hast, bekommst du dein Rad danach auch wieder ordnungsgemäß zusammen. 

Händler können Auch nicht jede Dämpfungseinheit jeder Gabel kennen, aber fragen kostet bekanntlich nichts


----------



## vikingpixx (30. September 2013)

so....jetzt ist meins auch da.

nachdem der grässliche sattel gewechselt, die pedale dran und das dämpfersetup gemacht ist.....schaut das ganz ordentlich aus.

der vorbau ist leider wirklich furchtbar lang, kann aber noch nicht bezüglich des fahrverhaltens sagen. sieht auf jeden fall sehr ungewöhnlich aus. bei bedarf ist das ja aber austauschbar.

die unnützen schrauben am oberrohr seitlich sind natürlich weiterhin da. wenn die leitungsführung jedoch abmontiert ist und die schrauben schwarz sind, fallen sie kaum auf und sind somit zu verkraften. auf nachfrage bei radon wurde gesagt, dass ihres wissens alle räder die leitungsführung am oberrohr haben. na dann....

leider hab ich auch lackschäden z.b. an der schwinge, aber ich glaube fast, dass das auch bei anderen rädern zu finden sein wird. für mich jedenfalls kein grund, das rad zurückzuschicken (nicht schonwieder ;-) )

insgesamt finden sich natürlich wirklich viele kabel im lenkerbereich, aber das ist nunmal bei den ganzen remotes nicht anders zu erwarten.

mehr ist momentan nicht zu sagen, morgen gehts mal auf die piste.
die dämpfer funktionieren übrigens mit den lockouts wie erwartet gut. das feintuning kommt noch. schön ist auch das knackige freilaufgeräusch, hier braucht wirklich keiner eine klingel....

grüsse


----------



## emek (1. Oktober 2013)

Gestern auf dem Trail. Rahmen ist in xl...


----------



## vikingpixx (2. Oktober 2013)

falls es noch interessiert ein paar worte zum slide 130 8.0:

der erste ausritt war geil. die dämpfer funktionieren ziemlich gut, lockout des hinteren federbeins und pedaliermodus arbeiten einwandfrei.
der umstieg vom 26" hardtail ist schon heftig. zuerst fiel mir die etwas "schwergängige" lenkung und die 14 kg auf. rollt das radl aber, vor allem im trail bergab machts einfach nur richtig bock.

geil sind bislang auch die xt-bremsen. bei meinem hardtail sind die magura mt2 dran, die zwar auch schön giftig bremsen, jedoch die vorderradbremse bei niedrigen geschwindigkeiten immer geruckelt hatte (trotz diversen versuchen das problem zu beheben inkl. scheibenwechsel etc.) und die bremsen auch mal gern quietschen. die bremsen sind jedenfalls schön geräuschlos und kräftig, wobei sie sicher nach ausreichendem einfahren noch mehr biss haben werden.

noch ein wort zum vorbau: er sieht zwar ungewohnt lang aus, ist aber für fahrer mit langem oberkörper gar nicht so schlecht wie ich dachte....

was leider wirklich ein wehrmutstropfen ist: die lackierung.

sieht zwar gut aus, jedoch ist diese matte lackierung äußerst anfällig. jeder fingerabdruck mit fettigen fingern bleibt erstmal zu sehen und ist auch nicht mit einem wisch wegzukriegen. schon das erste einspannen in den montageständer am oberrohr führte bei einer geringen waagrechten schiebebewegung zu einem feinen kratzer. zudem hab ich noch mehr kleine lackfehler gefunden. mit einem pulverbeschichteten rahmen wäre das nie passiert. 

gibts andere fahrer die ähnliche beobachtungen gemacht haben?


----------



## jbecki (2. Oktober 2013)

vikingpixx schrieb:


> falls es noch interessiert ein paar worte zum slide 130 8.0:
> 
> der erste ausritt war geil. die dämpfer funktionieren ziemlich gut, lockout des hinteren federbeins und pedaliermodus arbeiten einwandfrei.
> der umstieg vom 26" hardtail ist schon heftig. zuerst fiel mir die etwas "schwergängige" lenkung und die 14 kg auf. rollt das radl aber, vor allem im trail bergab machts einfach nur richtig bock.
> ...



...habe ich ja gesagt, siehe hier: #476  das "Problem" mit der Farblackierung und den Taps sind mir auch schon aufgefallen! Da wird die 9.0 Variante in weiss sicherlich unempfindlicher sein!

Trotz dieser Schwächen finde ich das Slide 130 8.0 ein prima Touren-Bike (wenn man es ein wenig getunt hat, siehe hier #476 )

PS: Wer noch den orginalen, ungefahrenen Laufradsatz vom Slide 130 8.0 benötigt, darf mir gerne eine PN schicken! Für 180 EUR ein perfekter Ersatz bzw. Winter-LRS


----------



## franzek (8. Oktober 2013)

Bezüglich der Schrauben am Oberrohr war meine Lösung, alte Schrauben raus und versenkbare Schrauben mit Logtide eingesetzt. Man sieht bei mir jetzt 3 Löcher am Oberrohr. Nicht schön aber selten.
Fahreigenschaften nach bislang 140 km sind endgeil!!! Überlege allerdings auch einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?
Gruß
Frank


----------



## backstein689 (12. Oktober 2013)

emek schrieb:


> Gestern auf dem Trail. Rahmen ist in xl...



Hast du es mal an die Waage gehangen, was nun das offizielle Gewicht ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (12. Oktober 2013)

Heute beim CTF im Bergischen..........das Bike rockt die Trails, wie ein scharfes Messer ein weiches Stück Butter. I like it!!!
mfg


----------



## yoger83 (16. Oktober 2013)

@Radon-Bikes Habt ihr beim Slide 130 9.0 die Race Face Kurbel gegen eine X9 Kurbel ausgetauscht?
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-9-0_id_24903_.htm
Steht unter Details.......


----------



## c-st (17. Oktober 2013)

Das wird ein Copy-Paste Fehler sein, überall sonst steht die Raceface, auch im Shop.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Oktober 2013)

Am Wochenende im Rahmen des - Ã¼brigens endgeilen - Radon-Testivals im Siebengebirge bin ich noch einmal ausgiebig das 29er Slide gefahren - allerdings in 18", wie es mir Radon-Mitarbeiter Michael beim BIKE-Festival in Willingen nach meiner ausgiebigen, aber etwas enttÃ¤uschenden Probefahrt auf dem 20" bereits geraten hatte (s.o.). Und ich muss sagen: ein ganz anderes Bike! Deutlich handlicher, agiler, spritziger, noch immer fÃ¼r meine 182 cm (SL 87) sehr gut passend, alles andere als enttÃ¤uschend. 

Noch etwas anderes musste ich feststellen. Nachdem ich mich ja eigentlich schon in das neue Slide 160 in 27,5" verguckt habe, aber das 29er Slide als Ersttestbike angegeben hatte, bin ich letzteres auch zuerst gefahren. Version 9.0 mit einigen Modifizierungen wie breiterem Lenker (ca. 750, 760 mm) und Hans-Dampf-Bereifung. Die LÃ¤nge des fetten Raceface-Vorbaus dÃ¼rfte geschÃ¤tzt bei 80, 90 mm gelegen haben.

Auf der ersten, meiner von mir allein gefahreren Kurzteststrecke gab es neben Matsch auch schmale Uphills, kurze, leicht verblockte Passagen, aber auch ordentliche Stufen im Downhill. Auf der zweiten, lÃ¤ngeren und gefÃ¼hrten Testrunde waren  wunderbar flowige, aber auch rutschige, ruppige Wurzelpassagen dabei. In allen Situationen machte das 29er alles platt, gab enorme Sicherheit und war fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack in 90 Prozent aller Situationen auch wendig genug.

Jetzt zum 160er: Die Lobeshymne auf das Slide 160 habe ich schon im entsprechenden Thread gesungen. Aber nachdem ich zwei NÃ¤chte Ã¼ber die Testivalerlebnisse geschlafen habe, muss ich sagen, dass ich als Tourenfahrer mit hohem Trailanteil mit dem 29er wahrscheinlich besser bedient bin. Das 160er ist zwar leichter, wendiger, lÃ¤dt mehr zum Spielen ein, es rollt auch tatsÃ¤chlich im Vergleich zum 26er Slide 150, das ich zwischendurch noch auf derselben Strecke wie spÃ¤ter das 160er gefahren bin, spÃ¼rbarer Ã¼ber Hindernisse hinweg, es liegt aber vom Ãberrollverhalten Ã¼ber Hindernisse deutlich nÃ¤her am 26er als am 29er. Daher denke ich, dass das Slide 130 fÃ¼r meinen Einsatzzweck das bessere Bike ist.

Nur in welcher Ausstattung? Da ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Fox am Fully und Rockshox am Hardtail am liebsten Rockshox hÃ¤tte, kommen nur das 8.0 und 9.0 SL in Frage. Beide haben laut Radon-Website ein identisches Fahrwerk. XT beim 8.0 wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich vÃ¶llig ausreichend, auch als Bremse, zumal ich mich mit der Formula The One am Wochenende am 150er Slide nicht anfreunden konnte. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt am 8.0 sind die LaufrÃ¤der und die 3-fach-Kurbel, die am 29er nun wirklich Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig ist. Die Kurbel wÃ¼rde ich auf XT-2-fach tauschen. Ebenso am 9.0 SL, 38/26 ist mir etwas zu heftig.

1. Frage: Kurbel 38/24 oder 36/22?
2. Frage: Welche LaufrÃ¤der? MÃ¶glichst leicht, aber allmountaintauglich. DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline, 800 â¬ teuer? Oder lieber was bauen lassen fÃ¼r meine je nach RucksackfÃ¼llung fahrfertigen 85-87 kg?

So, genug geschrieben. Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Aalex (21. Oktober 2013)

lrs würd ich mir was bauen lassen mit einer notubes felge und halbwegs vernünftigen naben. Speichen sind da ja nahezu irrelevant. 

mit dt schwitz 240s hast du da je nach felge über ein halbes kilo gespart, kannst milch fahren und vom gesamtpaket hast du was richtig gutes.. was ewig hält


----------



## duc-mo (22. Oktober 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Kurbel 38/24 oder 36/22?
> 2. Frage: Welche Laufräder? Möglichst leicht, aber allmountaintauglich. DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline, 800  teuer? Oder lieber was bauen lassen für meine je nach Rucksackfüllung fahrfertigen 85-87 kg?



Definitiv 22/36 eventuell sogar 22/32 je nach Vorliebe. Mir reicht das 36er zum Beispiel sogar am 26er also warum was größeres ans 29er?

800 für ein Systemlaufrad??? Dafür bekommst du aber was richtig feines handaufgebautes, wenn man darauf Wert legt. Ansonsten eine maschinell eingespeichte Flow EX auf Hope EVO. Die fahr ich und bin total happy damit.


----------



## TedStryker71 (23. Oktober 2013)

@Rothaarsteiger - war bei mir ähnlich ich bin auch das 22 und 20 Zoll gefahren, bei 1,94. Das 22 Zoll war gefühlt zu hoch/groß und ich habe mich unsicher gefühlt. das 20 Zoll wesentlich besser. Allgemein fand ich den Fahrspass/Sicherheit etc. pp. aber auf einem 26er besser als auf dem 29er. Das viel gelobte so viel bessere Überrollverhalten ist mir nicht besonders aufgefallen. Meine Tendenz geht jetzt eher Richtung 650B, das konnte ich leider nicht fahren weil nur in 18 Zoll da....
Ach ja und die Übersetzungen am 29er sind halt serienmäßig echt kritisch. 26/38 ist echt Hardcore - da brauche ich deutlich kleiner Gänge. Es gibt wohl aber keinen kleineren Kettenblätter bei der XT Gruppe? Bin da nicht so bewandert - und will auch bei einem neuen Bike nicht gleich tauschen......auch ein Grund warum das 29er in meiner Präferenz etwas gefallen ist.


----------



## duc-mo (23. Oktober 2013)

Kettenblätter tauschen ist doch wahrlich kein Hexenwerk und ja, das klappt auch bei der XT! Blöder ist es da schon beim 8er mit der "neuen" 3-fach Kurbel und neuem Lochkreis. Wenn man da auf 2-fach umbauen will brauchts direkt eine neue Kurbel.


----------



## danie-dani (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Kennedy, könntest du viell mal ein Foto hochladen von deiner Lösung der Löcher im Oberrohr?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Oktober 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> 800 für ein Systemlaufrad??? Dafür bekommst du aber was richtig feines handaufgebautes, wenn man darauf Wert legt. Ansonsten eine maschinell eingespeichte Flow EX auf Hope EVO. Die fahr ich und bin total happy damit.



Danke für den Tipp!  

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig schlau gemacht. Bei Actionsports wurden mir u.a. diese beiden LRS empfohlen. Vor allem den zweiten finde ich gut.

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...-Amride-25-Laufradsatz-29er-1890g::62019.html

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...l-Mountain-Laufradsatz-29er-1690g::62042.html 

Weiß jemand, wie schwer der originale Sun-Ringlé-LRS am 8.0 ist? Nur zum Vergleich um herauszufinden, wie leicht das 8.0 werden kann. Denn auch nach den Angaben von jbecki oben finde ich die auf der Radon-Website angegebenen 13,6 kg zu pessimistisch.


----------



## duc-mo (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich tippe so auf knapp unter 2.200g.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke! 

Dann wäre ich ja den Radon-Angaben zufolge schon bei 13,0 kg. Minus noch mal knapp 100 g für einen leichteren Lenker... So langsam wird's was.


----------



## Kennedy01 (29. Oktober 2013)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie schwer der originale Sun-Ringlé-LRS am 8.0 ist?



ca. 2100g


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Kennedy01 (29. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Hallo Kennedy, könntest du viell mal ein Foto hochladen von deiner Lösung der Löcher im Oberrohr?!?



kein Hexenwerk, nur ein paar schwarze Schrauben mit entspr. Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke Dir


----------



## Dragamor (11. November 2013)

Hj
Hab jetzt auch ein Radon Slide 130 8.0. Fühlte sich sehr gut an bei der Probefahrt. Jetzt geht es dran das Bike zu nutzen


----------



## emek (11. November 2013)

Hab mein slide 8.0 bis jetzt sehr oft benutzt. Demnächst sind HR Reifen und disc Beläge fällig. Läuft gut und bisher keine Probleme


----------



## leads (12. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin seit Kurzem Besitzer eines Slide 130 29 10.0 in 18" (bin 182 groß).
Beim Testival bin ich das 8.0 frisch aus dem Laden gefahren (da waren noch die Plastik-Kondome auf den Griffen und das Preisschild dran) und danach das 160er Carbon...ich fühl mich auf 29" einfach besser aufgehoben und darum hab ich bei der 20%-Aktion zugeschlagen.
Nach etwas hin- und her steht nun halt das neue Ding bei mir...
Ich hab noch nen 80mm Sunline xc-One Vorbau verbaut (mit 10mm Pacer über dem Vorbau und den Vorbau grade, nicht nach oben zeigend), Saint-Pedale mit kurzen Pins oder wahlweise DX SPD (je nach dem wo´s lang gehen soll) und gleich nen 30er Kettenblatt dazu bekommen.
Die erste Ausfahrt war schon echt ein AHA-Erlebnis, auch gegenüber dem 8.0. Es geht einfach super vorwärts mit den leichten Rädern, kein Vergleich zu meinem 2003er Radon XT Limited Hardtail. Jetzt nur noch richtig "einbremsen" und das Setup perfektionieren, dann darf´s ruhig wieder Sommer werden !


----------



## teradsi (26. November 2013)

Ich habe seit Monaten auf diesen Tag gewartet und natürlich schon zugeschlagen  300 Rabatz sind einfanch unschlagbar...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102993/slide-130-29-8-0.html


----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Hammerpreis, keine Frage


----------



## franzek (26. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hammerpreis, keine Frage



Freue mich für die, welche das Bike zu dem Preis ergattern.............beiße selbst in die Tischkante......und ärger mich!
Was Radon wohl zu solch einer Entscheidung bewegt?
mfg
Franzek


----------



## Beppe (26. November 2013)

U r not alone ;-)



teradsi schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Monaten auf diesen Tag gewartet und natürlich schon zugeschlagen  300 Rabatz sind einfanch unschlagbar...
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a102993/slide-130-29-8-0.html


----------



## Beppe (26. November 2013)

Rabatt, Rabatt, das lass Dir sagen, wird voher immer drauf.....

;-)


franzek schrieb:


> Freue mich für die, welche das Bike zu dem Preis ergattern.............beiße selbst in die Tischkante......und ärger mich!
> Was Radon wohl zu solch einer Entscheidung bewegt?
> mfg
> Franzek


----------



## yoger83 (26. November 2013)

die





franzek schrieb:


> Freue mich für die, welche das Bike zu dem Preis ergattern.............beiße selbst in die Tischkante......und ärger mich!
> Was Radon wohl zu solch einer Entscheidung bewegt?
> mfg
> Franzek



Vielleicht verkauft sich das Slide 130 nicht so gut. Hatten die 130iger Slides jetzt schon öfter im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> die
> 
> Vielleicht verkauft sich das Slide 130 nicht so gut. Hatten die 130iger Slides jetzt schon öfter im Angebot.



Das hat mich auch etwas gewundert warum die 2014 Modelle jetzt schon in Angebot sind. Eventuell sind einige aufgrund die Forumsproblematik von Radon abgesprungen, oder sie sind einfach zu schwer. Denn die Ausstattung ist echt Top.


----------



## Dragamor (26. November 2013)

Warum Radon sich durch sowas die Preise kaputt macht. Ich war Gott sein Dank an diesen Samstag da. 
Was für eine Forumsproblematik?

Aber wie fährt sich das Rad für euch? Kommt ihr damit auch gut zurecht? Man liest hier ja leider nicht viel an Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Es gab leider in der Vergangenheit viele Pappnasen die Radon hier im Forum schlecht gemacht haben. z.T. user, die sich nur dafür mit einem extra account angemeldet haben, usw. Ist aber auch egal, seit einigen Wochen herrscht hier wieder Ordnung und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## backstein689 (26. November 2013)

Bei dem Preis Kann mans Ja fast als ersatzteillager kaufen^^ revelation, rt3 komplett xt und dir reverb stealth sins den preis schon ohne lrs und rahmen wert.


----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Ich hab im Freundeskreis schon einige mails mit Verweis auf das Angebot verschickt


----------



## yoger83 (26. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ist aber auch egal, seit einigen Wochen herrscht hier wieder Ordnung und das ist auch gut so.



Das ist ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund das ChrisStahl bzw. Radon-Bikes wieder im Forum unterwegs ist.

Paar schöne Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte vom Slide 130 wären wirklich mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nezzar (26. November 2013)

franzek schrieb:


> Freue mich für die, welche das Bike zu dem Preis ergattern.............beiße selbst in die Tischkante......und ärger mich!
> Was Radon wohl zu solch einer Entscheidung bewegt?
> mfg
> Franzek



Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread hier im Radon-Forum erwähnt habe, geht's mir ähnlich. Slide 150 vor ~2 Monaten gekauft, gestern war's 400 billiger.

Dass auch die 2014er Modelle irgendwann reduziert werden, sollte aber jedem klar sein. Mit solchen Angeboten wird halt ein impulsiver Kauf "provoziert." Ob bei H&S nun ein Tagensangebot für das Rad kommt, dass ich jetzt will, ist pure Spekulation. Das es so bald nach Verkaufsstart ist zwar ärgerlich, aber verschmerzbar. 400 mehr in der Tasche wären zwar schön, aber 2 Monate mehr durch den Wald ballern ist wenigstens genauso schön 

Kleine Anekdote: Meine Eltern wollen sich schon seit knapp einem halben Jahr einen neuen Fernseher kaufen. Mein Vater studiert dementsprechend sämtliche Werbeprospekte seit eben so langer Zeit. Im Grunde hätte er vor einem halben Jahr den Fernseher schon genauso gut kaufen können. Aber er dachte sich halt auch immer, "nächste Woche sind die Dinger bestimmt noch besser und in nem Jahr krieg ich ein noch besseres Gerät für den gleichen Preis." Wenn's nach ihm gegangen wär, hätt er also nie einen gekauft.

Fazit: Nicht dem Geld nachweinen, sondern rauf auf den Hobel und losballern.


----------



## Beppe (26. November 2013)

Naja kritisches Hinterfragen, warum auf Facebook seitens Radon eher leicht bekleidete Mädels als facts und specs gepostet werden,  wurde kommentarlos gelöscht und entprechende User auf FB gesperrt.
Die diesbezügliche Diskussion hier im Forum ebenso.  Ich will keine schlafenden Geister wecken, aber kommentarlos kann ich diesen Pappnasenschwachsinn nicht stehen lassen.

Offenbar alles beim alten, weiter so.



filiale schrieb:


> Es gab leider in der Vergangenheit viele Pappnasen die Radon hier im Forum schlecht gemacht haben. z.T. user, die sich nur dafür mit einem extra account angemeldet haben, usw. Ist aber auch egal, seit einigen Wochen herrscht hier wieder Ordnung und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## raptora (26. November 2013)

> Naja kritisches Hinterfragen, warum auf Facebook seitens Radon eher leicht bekleidete Mädels als facts und specs gepostet werden



Meiner Meinung nach immer noch besser als leicht bekleidete Kerle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. November 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Naja kritisches Hinterfragen, warum auf Facebook seitens Radon eher leicht bekleidete Mädels als facts und specs gepostet werden,  wurde kommentarlos gelöscht und entprechende User auf FB gesperrt.
> Die diesbezügliche Diskussion hier im Forum ebenso.  Ich will keine schlafenden Geister wecken, aber kommentarlos kann ich diesen Pappnasenschwachsinn nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Offenbar alles beim alten, weiter so.



Auch andere Hersteller wie Garmin löschen kommentarlos alles das was ihnen nicht in den Kram paßt. Das macht nahezu jeder weil jeder gut darstehen möchte...da gibt es auch keine Ausreden für die Hersteller.

Facebook hat nichts mit diesem Forum zu tun, zum Glück


----------



## franzek (26. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Auch andere Hersteller wie Garmin löschen kommentarlos alles das was ihnen nicht in den Kram paßt. Das macht nahezu jeder weil jeder gut darstehen möchte...da gibt es auch keine Ausreden für die Hersteller.
> 
> Facebook hat nichts mit diesem Forum zu tun, zum Glück



Klar geht es schlusssssendlich darum, gut da zu stehen.......jedoch macht sich Radon mit solch frühen Preisreduzierungen nicht nur "Freunde"!?

mfg

Franzek


----------



## duc-mo (28. November 2013)

Ihr habt halt zu früh bestellt... Shit happens!


----------



## filiale (28. November 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ihr habt halt zu früh bestellt... Shit happens!



Hast Du Dich mittlerweile entschieden was Du kaufst ?


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. November 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Naja kritisches Hinterfragen, warum auf Facebook seitens Radon eher leicht bekleidete Mädels als facts und specs gepostet werden,  wurde kommentarlos gelöscht und entprechende User auf FB gesperrt.
> Die diesbezügliche Diskussion hier im Forum ebenso.  Ich will keine schlafenden Geister wecken, aber kommentarlos kann ich diesen Pappnasenschwachsinn nicht stehen lassen.
> 
> Offenbar alles beim alten, weiter so.



Wir können dich beruhigen: Wir haben in diesem Forum Beiträge nicht gelöscht und keine User gesperrt. Dieses ist nur den Moderatoren von IBC vorbehalten. Allerdings wäre das Gesamt-Niveau ohne die eine oder andere zitierte "Pappnase" deutlich höher. 
Zum Thema Facebook: Was wir an Bildern und Beiträgen posten musst du uns schon überlassen. Wir stehen halt auf hübsche Mädels. Wenn dir die Geschlechterfolge nicht gefällt, musst du dich disliken.
(oder unverschämte, vulgäre oder beleidigende Kommentare schreiben, dann übernehmen wir das gerne - so was nennt man Hausrecht !)


----------



## duc-mo (28. November 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich mittlerweile entschieden was Du kaufst ?



Drössiger XRA29 3

Aber ich muss mich noch etwas gedulden bis die Bikes verfügbar sind. Solang kann ich mir aber sehr gut mit meinem 26er Slide die Zeit vertreiben und wenn mir unerwarteter Weise noch ein Stumpi EVO über die Quere läuft, dann nehme ich vielleicht auch das, mal schauen... Das Radon ist auf jeden Fall durch mein Raster gefallen, bei dem Tagesangebot habe ich kurz überlegt, aber für mich paßt es einfach nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (29. November 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir können dich beruhigen: Wir haben in diesem Forum Beiträge nicht gelöscht und keine User gesperrt. Dieses ist nur den Moderatoren von IBC vorbehalten. Allerdings wäre das Gesamt-Niveau ohne die eine oder andere zitierte "Pappnase" deutlich höher.
> Zum Thema Facebook: Was wir an Bildern und Beiträgen posten musst du uns schon überlassen. Wir stehen halt auf hübsche Mädels. Wenn dir die Geschlechterfolge nicht gefällt, musst du dich disliken.
> (oder unverschämte, vulgäre oder beleidigende Kommentare schreiben, dann übernehmen wir das gerne - so was nennt man Hausrecht !)



Unglaublich. Kundenbindung aus dem BWL-Buch. Ihr tut auch alles, um wirklich auch Allen zu zeigen, daß es Euch Wurscht ist.
*kopfschüttel


----------



## axisofjustice (1. Dezember 2013)

Daumen hoch für den Herrn Stahl, vernünftige Reaktion.


----------



## yoger83 (25. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es mal wieder paar schöne Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte vom Slide 130........?


----------



## Beppe (26. Dezember 2013)

Moinmoin,
falls sich schon mal jemand gefragt hat, wo Radon das ganze Gewicht im Rad versteckt hat kann ich z.T. für Aufklärung sorgen.
Die nackten, nur noch mit Felgenband belegten LR vom Slide 8.0 wiegen 1062/1287 Gramm.
Durch den Einbau des vom Weihnachtsmann gelieferten Hope LRS konnte ich das Gesamtgewicht um über 700 Gramm senken. 
Sobald der Umbau der Kurbel vollzogen ist, werde ich das System mal wiegen.

Frohes Feschd

Beppe


----------



## filiale (26. Dezember 2013)

das ist aber bekannt das die serienmäßigen LRS brutal schwer sind. Das macht der Preis aus. Irgendwo her muß es ja kommen. Die Investition des neuen LRS muß man mit einkalkulieren wenn man die Gewichte der Hersteller ungefähr vergleichen möchte und dann ist kein preislicher Unterschied mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## RaidenX (26. Dezember 2013)

Beppe schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> falls sich schon mal jemand gefragt hat, wo Radon das ganze Gewicht im Rad versteckt hat kann ich z.T. für Aufklärung sorgen.
> Die nackten, nur noch mit Felgenband belegten LR vom Slide 8.0 wiegen 1062/1287 Gramm.
> Durch den Einbau des vom Weihnachtsmann gelieferten Hope LRS konnte ich das Gesamtgewicht um über 700 Gramm senken.
> ...


Welchen Hope LRS hast du denn verbaut? Mit dem Flow EX sparst du nie 700g und selbst mit den Arch wird das eng!


Mein 8.0 wiegt jetzt mit den Hope Evo2 mit Flow EX Felgen, den Superstars ULTRA Mag CNC Pedals und SLR Sattel immer noch weit über 13kg!


----------



## Beppe (27. Dezember 2013)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Welchen Hope LRS hast du denn verbaut? Mit dem Flow EX sparst du nie 700g und selbst mit den Arch wird das eng!
> 
> 
> Mein 8.0 wiegt jetzt mit den Hope Evo2 mit Flow EX Felgen, den Superstars ULTRA Mag CNC Pedals und SLR Sattel immer noch weit über 13kg!




Wenn Du Dich nicht von Deinen Schläuchen trennen magst, geht die Rechnung natürlich nicht auf.

Mein Hoppe Satz mit Arch Ex wiegt 860/992 g incl yellow tape. Die verbauten Schwalbe light Schläuche 178g/ Stück. Reinrechnen muss man dafür 2 * 65 g Sealant .... voila mehr als 700 g (Notubesventile berücksichtigt).


----------



## RaidenX (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja stimmt, hab vergessen die Schläuche abzuziehen.
Aber wie gesagt, ich hab die Flow EX und da sind es dann nicht mal ganz 600g. 

Habe aber jetzt als Winterreifen Maxxis Minnon und Highroller beide mit TR drauf, und da braucht man gar keine Milch mehr. Die machen wirklich super dicht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yoger83 (5. Januar 2014)

Wie groß ist die Chance das die 9.0 black/lime Variante nochmal als Tagesartikel angeboten wird? 
Weiß jemand ob es Veränderungen an der mehrfach angesprochenen Leitungsverlegung gibt bzw. ob man die Bohrungen am Oberrohr weggelassen hat?


----------



## xXx89dd (10. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute,

möchte mir demnächst das Slide 130 zulegen, bin mir nur bei der Größe noch unsicher. Ich bin 188cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. Hatte schon die Möglichkeit im Store mit dem 20" und dem 22" zufahren, allerdings haben die extrem langen Vorbauten (100/120!!!) das Fahrgefühl total verfälscht. Die Berater vor Ort hatten mir zwar das 22" empfohlen zwecks Sattelüberstand, aber auf dem Bike hatte ich das Gefühl von Streckbank.
Nun wollt ich hier mal Nachfragen was ihr für Rahmengrößen bei welchen Körpermaßen und eventuell veränderten Vorbauten fahrt? 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragamor (10. Januar 2014)

Fahre mit 183cm und 84cm Schritt 20 Zoll. Hab aber einen längeren Oberkörper. Bei 18 Zoll kam ich mir wie durchgeknickt vor.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (10. Januar 2014)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Fahre mit 183cm und 84cm Schritt 20 Zoll. Hab aber einen längeren Oberkörper. Bei 18 Zoll kam ich mir wie durchgeknickt vor.



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker: Ich (183 cm und SL 87) hatte nach dem BIKE-Festival in Willingen 2013 das Slide schon abgeschrieben, weil es mir in 20" viel zu sperrig erschien. Dann bin ich beim Testival 18" mit etwa 80er Vorbau gefahren. Passte perfekt! Seitdem steht es wieder auf meiner Wunschliste.

@ *xXx89dd: *Ich würde ein 20" nehmen, 80er, 90er Vorbau, sollte passen. Zu groß, gerade bei 29ern, macht keinen Spaß, weil das Handling leidet.


----------



## filiale (10. Januar 2014)

kann ich bestätigen. bin das 16" gefahren, mit 183 und SL88 und kann sagen, das 18" wäre perfekt. daher würde ich an deiner stelle auf das 20" gehen. das ist handlich. du willst doch keinen 22" tourenshopper.


----------



## RaidenX (11. Januar 2014)

Also ich fahre bei 1.88m und einer SL von 90cm den 20" Rahmen und mir passt der sehr gut. Im Moment ist ein 50mm Vorbau mit einem 740mm breiter Lenker dran und mir passt es wie gesagt perfekt.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## xXx89dd (11. Januar 2014)

....vielen Dank für eure Antworten....
@RaidenX ....da sind wir fast gleich groß...dann sollte das bei mir auch passen. Was mir bei deinen Bildern vom Slide auffällt ist das die Sattelstütze ziemlich weit draussen ist. Wenn da noch die Teleskopfunktion dazu kommt...... War die da auf dich eingestellt?


----------



## duc-mo (11. Januar 2014)

Bei nem 90er Schrittmaß hast du bei JEDEM Bike eine fette Sattelüberhöhung. Sieht bei dir vermutlich nicht viel anders aus, stört aber in den allerseltensten Fällen, gerade beim 29er wo die Front ja in aller Regel noch etwas höher ist als beim 26er...


----------



## RaidenX (12. Januar 2014)

Das sehe ich genau wie duc-mo! Hatte noch nie ein Bike wo ich keine Sattelüberhöhung hatte.

So sieht mein Slide mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze aus.


----------



## snooze (12. Januar 2014)

xXx89dd schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> möchte mir demnächst das Slide 130 zulegen, bin mir nur bei der Größe noch unsicher. Ich bin 188cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. Hatte schon die Möglichkeit im Store mit dem 20" und dem 22" zufahren, allerdings haben die extrem langen Vorbauten (100/120!!!) das Fahrgefühl total verfälscht. Die Berater vor Ort hatten mir zwar das 22" empfohlen zwecks Sattelüberstand, aber auf dem Bike hatte ich das Gefühl von Streckbank.
> Nun wollt ich hier mal Nachfragen was ihr für Rahmengrößen bei welchen Körpermaßen und eventuell veränderten Vorbauten fahrt?
> ...


ich bin 190 und habe 91 er SL und fahre das 20", was ich schon recht groß finde (vor allem wenns in der Garage neben dem 26er an der Wand hängt). Als Vorbau habe ich einen 70er mit 745er Lenker verbaut.


----------



## teradsi (14. Januar 2014)

Oha, da komme ich ja wirklich ins Grübeln, ob meine Bestellung so sinnvoll ist. Warte momentan auf das 8.0 in 22". Bin 1,93m mit 97er Schrittlänge. Bin in Bonn das 9.0 in 22" gefahren, und das fühlte sich eigentlich ganz ordentlich an, wesentlich besser als das 22" Skeen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (14. Januar 2014)

teradsi schrieb:


> Oha, da komme ich ja wirklich ins Grübeln, ob meine Bestellung so sinnvoll ist. Warte momentan auf das 8.0 in 22". Bin 1,93m mit 97er Schrittlänge. Bin in Bonn das 9.0 in 22" gefahren, und das fühlte sich eigentlich ganz ordentlich an, wesentlich besser als das 22" Skeen...


Denke bei deiner Größe musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, da passt "nur" 22".


----------



## teradsi (14. Januar 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Denke bei deiner Größe musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, da passt "nur" 22".


Besten Dank für Deine Einschätzung!


----------



## yoger83 (14. Januar 2014)

Welche Reverb Stealth ist eigentlich am Slide 130 verbaut?


----------



## snooze (14. Januar 2014)

leider eine 125er. Bei den großen Rahmen wäre eine 150er sicher besser!


----------



## yoger83 (15. Januar 2014)

snooze schrieb:


> leider eine 125er. Bei den großen Rahmen wäre eine
> 150er sicher besser!


Naja, besser als eine 100er und schließlich auch leichter als die 150er......;-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Januar 2014)

Kurz zur Info: Heute gibt es das "Frauen-Slide" als Sonderangebot! 1.899 statt 2.199 €! 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103762/slide-130-29-wl.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (15. Januar 2014)

Ist auch im Megastore im WSV-Angebot.....

Hoffentlich ist dann bald auch mal das 9.0 im Angebot....B-)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (15. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal, hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand von euch sein Slide 29 deutlich erleichtert? Würde mich mal interessieren, was da noch geht. 

Denn im Vergleich zu Canyon sind die Gewichtsangaben recht hoch. Und das, obwohl Radon erfahrungsgemäß eher den 16"-(S-)Rahmen wiegt, Canyon aber den M-Rahmen angibt.

Ich würde z.B. einen Lenker in Carbon verbauen, einen leichten LRS, Sattel, Vorbau etc. Als Beispiel gibt es einen netten Thread über das Canyon Nerve AL 29, in dem GeorgeP schildert, wie er ordentlich Gewicht am Bike abspeckt.

Freue mich auf euren Input.


----------



## spider65 (16. Januar 2014)

%20%20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




%20%20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] 
Mein SL konnte ich heute abholen aber ich bin noch keinen Meter gefahren, deshalb kann ich leider keine Fahreindrücke schildern.


----------



## yoger83 (22. Januar 2014)

spider65 schrieb:


> %20%20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und schon gefahren?
Hast du es mal gewogen?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## spider65 (22. Januar 2014)

@yoger83:
Die erste Testfahrt habe ich am letzten WE gemacht und muß sagen das Teil geht gut ab. Nur habe ich sofort dannach einen längeren Vorbaut dran gemacht und jetzt sitze ich perfekt drauf. Gewogen habe ich das bike noch nicht, werde ich aber nachholen.
Kann mir jemand hier zufällig den exakten Sattelstützendurchmesser verraten, ich finde meine Schiebelehre nicht mehr.


----------



## snooze (23. Januar 2014)

längerer Vorbau? Was hast du denn für eine Rahmengröße?
Sattelstütze ist 31,6!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Januar 2014)

Slide 130 29" 9.0 heute als Tagesartikel für 2.099 statt 2.499 €!


----------



## yoger83 (27. Januar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Slide 130 29" 9.0 heute als Tagesartikel für 2.099 statt 2.499 €!


Genial!....allerdings leider nicht in der Wunschfarbe....sollte ich so kleinlich sein?


Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## yoger83 (27. Januar 2014)

Also black/lime geht nicht......hab gerade angerufen....wird es eben orange......

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (27. Januar 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Also black/lime geht nicht......hab gerade angerufen....wird es eben orange......
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk



Sieht auch gut aus. 

Viel Spaß beim Abspecken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2014)

8.0 heute für 1699€

Das ist ja mittlerweile wie beim ehemaligen Praktiker.... wer ein Bike von Radon sucht, sollte einfach geduldig bis zum nächsten Blowout abwarten ^^


----------



## filiale (29. Januar 2014)

schaaaaaade, das blau gefällt nicht, hab vorhin mit nem Kumepl telefoniert, er hatte auf das schwarze Slide 130 gehofft. Naja, weiter warten...


----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> schaaaaaade, das blau gefällt nicht, hab vorhin mit nem Kumepl telefoniert, er hatte auf das schwarze Slide 130 gehofft. Naja, weiter warten...









Geduld... kommt wieder.


----------



## xXx89dd (31. Januar 2014)

Heute wieder ein seeehr schöner Tagesartikel.....


----------



## poki (31. Januar 2014)

Das stimmt! Das RADON Slide 130 9.0 29 für 2.099 EUR statt 2.499 EUR!
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103017/slide-130-29-9-0.html


----------



## bennson (1. Februar 2014)

Soooo  Die Tage kommt das 130 9.0 und nun die Frage an euch: Was geht am günstigsten, gewichtstechnisch, zu tunen?


----------



## filiale (1. Februar 2014)

gewichtstuning ist nie günstig.du kannst die laufräder tauschen.tubeless machen.reifen tauschen.das spart am meisten gewicht.
dann die reverb verkaufen und ne starre verbauen.spart auch 300gr.


----------



## yoger83 (1. Februar 2014)

Der Mavic-Reifen ist mit 800gr. schon von der schweren Sorte......der LRS wiegt 1800gr. da geht auch noch bissl was.....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (2. Februar 2014)

Die Reverb würde ich dran lassen, ist schließlich ein AM und kein Racebike.

Zudem: AM-tauglicher Carbonlenker, leichterer Vorbau, am Sattel geht sicherlich auch noch was... Da kommen schnell noch einige hundert Gramm zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (2. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank! Dann hab ich ja ein paar Sachen zum optimieren.


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder ein Hammer Angebot:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a108144/slide-130-29-9-0.html


----------



## spider65 (16. Februar 2014)

Heute habe ich wieder etwas am 130 29" SL 18 Zoll umgebaut. Reverb Stattelstütze raus, Tune rein. Korkgriffe und XTR Klickpedale montiert.
SQ lab Sattel mit Carbongestell drauf gemacht.
Der Eimer wiegt noch immer echte 13,24 kg von wegen 12,9 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## snooze (16. Februar 2014)

Mein 8.0 in 20" wiegt mit Hope Hoops Arch EX, leichter XTR 970 Kurbel und Crankbrothers Candy SL Pedale und noch ein paar kleinen Änderungen zur Serie auch stolze 13,8 kg. Mein fettes Enduro wiegt gerade mal 350 Gramm mehr


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

Mit ein Grund warum ich mir das Canyon Gegenstück zum Radon 130 gekauft habe, wegen des Gewichts.

@ChrisStahl: Wie schon von mir erwähnt und in den letzten beiden Beiträgen zu sehen, Eure Räder sind wirklich schwer. Da muß man nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen um vergleichbar zur Konkurrenz zu sein. Damit wäre es dann kein Preisvorteil mehr und die Attraktivität geht verloren.
Vielleicht läßt sich das ja in Zukunft optimieren.


----------



## yoger83 (16. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund warum ich mir das Canyon Gegenstück zum Radon 130 gekauft habe, wegen des Gewichts.


Welches Canyon hast du genommen und wieviel wiegt es?

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund warum ich mir das Canyon Gegenstück zum Radon 130 gekauft habe, wegen des Gewichts.
> 
> @ChrisStahl: Wie schon von mir erwähnt und in den letzten beiden Beiträgen zu sehen, Eure Räder sind wirklich schwer. Da muß man nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen um vergleichbar zur Konkurrenz zu sein. Damit wäre es dann kein Preisvorteil mehr und die Attraktivität geht verloren.
> Vielleicht läßt sich das ja in Zukunft optimieren.



Sind denn unsere Räder schwer, oder wiegen wir anders? Wer hat da einen Vergleich?
In der Bike zum Beispiel wurde nicht das Rahmengewicht vom BS richtig angegeben sondern die Klemme und die Steckachse mitgezogen, die das C nicht hatte.


----------



## yoger83 (16. Februar 2014)

Die reinen Rahmengewichte wären mal interessant....und dazu ein Vergleich zur Stabilität/Steifigkeit......

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Februar 2014)

Erst gab es heute gar keinen Tagesartikel, jetzt gibt's plötzlich das Slide 9.0 in Weiß für 1.999 statt 2.599 €! Guter Preis bei einer weniger attraktiven Farbe.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

Das


Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Erst gab es heute gar keinen Tagesartikel, jetzt gibt's plötzlich das Slide 9.0 in Weiß für 1.999 statt 2.599 €! Guter Preis bei einer weniger attraktiven Farbe.


 
Das ist Deine Meinung mit der Farbe, ich finde weiß GEIL


----------



## raptora (16. Februar 2014)

> Das ist Deine Meinung mit der Farbe, ich finde weiß GEIL



Vor allen Dingen kann man sich auf der Tour von seinen 10 Kumpels absetzen die meist alle
auf schwarzen Bikes hocken.

Ich kann schwarz auch nicht mehr sehen und hab mir deshalb das Radon in Lime gekauft.

Spätestens am Ende eures Lebensweges werdet ihr eh alle in ner schwarzen Kutsche zur Rennstrecke des Herrn verbracht


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Welches Canyon hast du genommen und wieviel wiegt es?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk



Preisvergleich bei 2500 Euro und gleichem Einsatzgebiet:

Ich habe das Canyon Nerve AL 29 in 9.9. Homepage ohne Pedale: 12,3 bei kleinster Rahmengröße S. Ich habe es in L und es wiegt mit 2 Waagen gewogen 12,3 ohne Pedale ! Also perfekt. Pedale habe ich die Ritchey V5 mit 250gr. Fahrfertig ohne tuning = 12,55kg.

Das Slide 130 9.0 wiegt 13,2kg bei kleinster Größe. In Größe 20" kommen ca. 300gr dazu, sind 13,5 kg plus die 250gr Pedale = 13,75kg

Jetzt kann man diskutieren daß das Slide besser ausgestattet ist in Bezug auf die Reverb Sattelstütze. Dann bauen wir diese eben mal aus und sparen uns 300gr. Dann sind wir immer noch bei 13,45kg zu 12,55kg.
Beide 2fach, beide XT / X9, beide sind in der gleichen Preisklasse, können im gleichen Gelände gefahren werden. Vom Grundgedanken und der GEO sehr identisch. Daher vergleiche ich diese beiden Modelle. (das Canyon hat übrigens 120mm Federweg und keine 110mm).

Man möge mich bitte korrigieren wenn ich einen Denkfehler gemacht habe.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sind denn unsere Räder schwer, oder wiegen wir anders? Wer hat da einen Vergleich?
> In der Bike zum Beispiel wurde nicht das Rahmengewicht vom BS richtig angegeben sondern die Klemme und die Steckachse mitgezogen, die das C nicht hatte.



Euer Komplettpaket (also das fertige Rad) scheint schwer zu sein. Zu den nackten Rahmengewichten kann ich nichts sagen, die kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. Februar 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen kann man sich auf der Tour von seinen 10 Kumpels absetzen die meist alle
> auf schwarzen Bikes hocken.
> 
> Ich kann schwarz auch nicht mehr sehen und hab mir deshalb das Radon in Lime gekauft.
> ...



Deswegen fahre ich ein weiß-grünes Ghost AMR.  Ganz schwarz finde ich auch nicht sonderlich toll. Ganz weiß aber auch nicht.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

Man kann das Slide 130 9.0 auch mit dem Canyon Spectral AL 7.9 vergleichen. Da paßt die GEO fast 1:1. Die Räder sind + - gleich schwer, die Austattung ist 1:1 zu vergleichen, kein Unterschied. Aber das Canyon kostet Liste 200 Euro weniger. Das Slide 130 gibt es zwar ab und an als Tagesangebot (Hammer Preis !), aber das Canyon kostet im Spätsommere auch noch etwas weniger wenn es um den Abverkauf geht.
Von den gesparten 200Euro kann ich nochmal in Gewichtstuning investieren...orig. Teile abbauen und verkaufen und mit den 200 Euro zusammen in leichtere investieren.


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

Eintrag doppelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (16. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Mit ein Grund warum ich mir das Canyon Gegenstück zum Radon 130 gekauft habe, wegen des Gewichts.


Das canyon hatte ich zuerst auch auf dem schirm, aber nur fuchs-fahrwerke, nein danke, nix für mich!


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Stimmt.Ich find Radon mit den RS Elementen auch besser. Das war auch ein Grund warum ich mir fast ein drittes Radon gekauft hàtte.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Man kann das Slide 130 9.0 auch mit dem Canyon Spectral AL 7.9 vergleichen. Da paßt die GEO fast 1:1. Die Räder sind + - gleich schwer, die Austattung ist 1:1 zu vergleichen, kein Unterschied. Aber das Canyon kostet Liste 200 Euro weniger. Das Slide 130 gibt es zwar ab und an als Tagesangebot (Hammer Preis !), aber das Canyon kostet im Spätsommere auch noch etwas weniger wenn es um den Abverkauf geht.
> Von den gesparten 200Euro kann ich nochmal in Gewichtstuning investieren...orig. Teile abbauen und verkaufen und mit den 200 Euro zusammen in leichtere investieren.


Na na also eine Elixier 7 ist keine XO …...


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Na na also eine Elixier 7 ist keine XO ...


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt absolut. 
Stellt sich die Frage, weil beides 4 Kolbenstopper sind, wieviele von den Bikern fährt eine solche Bremse an den Anschlag ?
Letztlich muß es jeder für sich entscheiden ob er den Mehrpreis bereit ist zu bezahlen wenn er die Funktion eventuell nicht in Anspruch nimmt.

Laß uns die Elixier 7 trail mal gegen die X0 tauschen, dann sind die 200 Euro weg, dann ist es ein 1:1 Rennen im Preis und Gewicht bei beiden Rädern, aber auch kein Preisvorteil mehr von Radon.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das stimmt absolut.
> Stellt sich die Frage, weil beides 4 Kolbenstopper sind, wieviele von den Bikern fährt eine solche Bremse an den Anschlag ?
> Letztlich muß es jeder für sich entscheiden ob er den Mehrpreis bereit ist zu bezahlen wenn er die Funktion eventuell nicht in Anspruch nimmt.
> 
> Laß uns die Elixier 7 trail mal gegen die X0 tauschen, dann sind die 200 Euro weg, dann ist es ein 1:1 Rennen im Preis und Gewicht bei beiden Rädern, aber auch kein Preisvorteil mehr von Radon.



Tja aber wer kann liefern, wir seit September, andere erst im Mai……..
Wir werden aber nochmal alles Bikes nachkalkulieren, wir sind immer die ersten, die die Ausstattungen und Preise und Farben bekanntgeben, dann ist es normal, dass Mitanbieter das dankend zu eigen machen…..oder unterbieten. Wie sagt schon Joop: besser gut geklaut, als besch…..en selbst entwickelt


----------



## riGooo (17. Februar 2014)

Da hat Chris recht, die Absatzpolitik von Canyon ist und bleibt eine Kathastrophe!!

... Bestelle heute (sonst is vllt in 3 Monaten nix mehr da)... Teste in ein paar Monaten... und erhalte dein Rad in 5 Monaten...
Wenns dann nicht passt, kannstes ja immer noch zurückschicken... haahaa..


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Das kann ich bestätigen, bei Canyon braucht es nen super langen Atem und viiiiiiiiiiiiiel Geduld. Auf der anderen Seite hat man ja bereits ein Rad und fährt dieses dann einfach noch ein paar Monate länger. Über den Winter ist ja eh nicht so viel los, von daher für manche noch vertretbar. Ich will das aber auch nicht schön reden, Canyon sollte an dieser Stelle schon mal was tun, keine Frage. Die haben da noch ne Menge an Verbesserungspotential.


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Februar 2014)

Auf der anderen Seite hat man ja bereits ein Rad und fährt dieses dann einfach noch ein paar Monate länger. Über den Winter ist ja eh nicht so viel los, von daher für manche noch vertretbar. 

Au weia…..wenn das einer unserer Mitarbeiter einem Kunden schreiben würde, der ein Rad im September bestellt hat und auf Lieferverschiebungen April/Mai hinweist, dann wäre hier der Teufel los…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (17. Februar 2014)

Ich finde mein Radon Slide in Lime auf jedenfall sehr schön und bei einem Fahrergewicht von über 100kg
muss das Rad nicht unbedingt 9,5 kg wiegen 

Schade das den Jungs von Radon im Moment der Farbtopf ausgegangen ist und die meisten Räder in Schwarz und grau gepinselt werden,
dabei haben die so schöne Orange- und Grüntöne in der Palette gehabt


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2014)

Da hast Du Recht Chris


----------



## yoger83 (17. Februar 2014)

Das 9.0 black/lime ist heute wieder reduziert.....


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen, bei Canyon braucht es nen super langen Atem und viiiiiiiiiiiiiel Geduld. Auf der anderen Seite hat man ja bereits ein Rad und fährt dieses dann einfach noch ein paar Monate länger. Über den Winter ist ja eh nicht so viel los, von daher für manche noch vertretbar. Ich will das aber auch nicht schön reden, Canyon sollte an dieser Stelle schon mal was tun, keine Frage. Die haben da noch ne Menge an Verbesserungspotential.



Sicherlich hast du recht, dass man das neue Bike erst zum Start in die neue Saison so richtig einsetzen kann.

Andererseits würde ich mich aber auch ärgern, wenn ich das im August vorgestellte und entsprechend lang ersehnte neue Bike erst im April oder Mai bekäme - dann steht ja schon fast wieder die nächste Eurobike vor der Tür.


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2014)

Stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## TheLiquinator (18. Februar 2014)

Canyon liefert doch zu Saisonbeginn, ich fand das Recht entspannt damals. Kam auch etwas früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (18. Februar 2014)

Und wo bleiben die 29er Spectrals? Wenn ich den entsprechenden Thread richtig verfolge, ist noch nicht eines ausgeliefert. Gerade mal die ersten 27,5er sind beim Kunden.


----------



## steve99 (19. Februar 2014)

Hat das schwarze Slide 130 9.0 einen *anodisierten* Rahmen?
Und wie sind die Dekore aufgebracht?
Soll heißen, lassen diese sich schnell lösen z.B. mit dem bloßen Fingernagel schon?
Will die nicht abmachen, eher das Gegenteil, erwarte das diese lange halten und beständig im MTB Alltag sind...

Gibt es jemand mit Bildern zum schwarzen 9.0 welche mal gepostet werden könnten von euch?
Gespannt bin ich auch mal auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte von Slide 130 Besitzern...


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Bei einigen 2013 Slide Modellen war es anodisiert und mit Aceton aus dem Baumarkt haben einige user hier (ich auch) beim Slide die Decals entfernt. Bei Canyon sind die Decals nicht so toll, da löst sich das Zeug ohne zutun von alleine im Alltagsgebrauch durch putzen und Schweiß.


----------



## TheLiquinator (19. Februar 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Und wo bleiben die 29er Spectrals?


Ich ergänze, bei mir fängt die Saison im April an, ich brauch grüne Bäume zum Fahren, sonst krieg ich Depressionen im Wald. Aber ja, ich meinte damit Anfang April geht an die Erstbesteller alles raus, bis Mai sind die meisten versorgt denke ich. Wenn man es früher möchte, muss man natürlich die bessere Wahl treffen für einen, d.h. ein Radon, oder was auch immer. Ich mag an den Canyons auch sehr das Design, weswegen ich dort eines gewählt habe.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Tja aber wer kann liefern, wir seit September, andere erst im Mai……..
> Wir werden aber nochmal alles Bikes nachkalkulieren, wir sind immer die ersten, die die Ausstattungen und Preise und Farben bekanntgeben, dann ist es normal, dass Mitanbieter das dankend zu eigen machen…..oder unterbieten. Wie sagt schon Joop: besser gut geklaut, als besch…..en selbst entwickelt


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

Lieber Herr Stahl,
es ist immer schlechter Stil den Wettbewerber schlecht zu machen. Meist machen das die Hersteller, die die schlechteren Produkte anbieten. Richtig ist, dass Canyon meist mehr Zeit für die Entwicklung benötigen, dafür sind die Produkte in Details auch besser ausgearbeitet. Das kann man ja regelmäßig den entsprechenden Tests entnehmen.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass Canyon bei Radon kopiert. Da gibt es andere Hersteller, wie z.B. Specialized, die mehr Kultstatus besitzen und von der Entwicklung weiter sind als Radon.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei einigen 2013 Slide Modellen war es anodisiert und mit Aceton aus dem Baumarkt haben einige user hier (ich auch) beim Slide die Decals entfernt. Bei Canyon sind die Decals nicht so toll, da löst sich das Zeug ohne zutun von alleine im Alltagsgebrauch durch putzen und Schweiß.


@ filiale: Ich fahre unter anderem ein 5 Jahre altes Canyon mit anodisiertem Rahmen. Ich habe keine Probleme mit sich ablösenden Decals. Außerdem ist der anodisierte Rahmen extrem unempfindlich gegen Kratzer oder abgeplatzte Farbe. Das sieht bei dem Cube und dem Radon mit lackiertem Rahmen in meiner Familie anders aus.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Februar 2014)

Wer hat denn hier einen Namen genannt? Sind hier mal wieder Mitarbeiter von der Firma, die sich hier angesprochen fühlt anonym unterwegs? Da sag ich mal wieder: Schlechter Stil!


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier einen Namen genannt? Sind hier mal wieder Mitarbeiter von der Firma, die sich hier angesprochen fühlt anonym unterwegs? Da sag ich mal wieder: Schlechter Stil!


Da muss ich leider enttäuschen, ich bin bei keinem Fahrradhersteller beschäftigt und stehe auch in keiner Beziehung zu einem. Allerdings verfolgte ich das Forum schon seit längerem und stelle fest, dass gerade von Ihrer immer wieder unglückliche Kommentare kommen. Genau so, wie jetzt gerade - da wird einfach mal behauptet, dass ein Mitarbeiter von Canyon aktiv ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Februar 2014)

Sie nennen hier immer wieder die Firma Canyon? Haben Sie irgend ein Problem? Ihr ganzer unentspannter Tenor zeigt, dass Sie anscheinend dringend etwas Bewegung bräuchten.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

Außerdem war ich bereits mehrfach Kunde in Ihrem Laden in Bonn. Zuletzt am vergangenen Montag. Da bin ich im großen und ganzen Zufrieden. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass sich einiges zu schlechteren entwickelt hat, seit Sie in den neuen Laden umgezogen sind.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sie nennen hier immer wieder die Firma Canyon? Haben Sie irgend ein Problem? Ihr ganzer unentspannter Tenor zeigt, dass Sie anscheinend dringend etwas Bewegung bräuchten.


O.K., ich habe verstanden, dass Sie nicht mit Kritik umgehen können. Hätte ich auch früher merken können. Aber eins ist klar, der einzige der nicht entspannt ist, sind.......


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Februar 2014)

Mit 69 können wir auch nicht dienen. Das gibt es ein Paar Kilometer weiter.


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Mit 69 können wir auch nicht dienen. Das gibt es ein Paar Kilometer weiter.


Jetzt geht es unter die Gürtellinie - da sind Sie mir überlegen. Ich kapituliere.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Genussbiker69 schrieb:


> @ filiale: Ich fahre unter anderem ein 5 Jahre altes Canyon mit anodisiertem Rahmen. Ich habe keine Probleme mit sich ablösenden Decals. Außerdem ist der anodisierte Rahmen extrem unempfindlich gegen Kratzer oder abgeplatzte Farbe. Das sieht bei dem Cube und dem Radon mit lackiertem Rahmen in meiner Familie anders aus.



Ich kenne 2 Canyon Fahrer bei denen am Oberrohr bereits die weißen Decals auf dem schwarzen Rahmen äußerst unschön ausschauen. Daß ein lackierter Rahmen empfindlicher ist als ein anodisierter ist klar. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Alu Autos mit Anodisierung anstelle von Lackierung verkauft werden


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (19. Februar 2014)

@Chris Stahl um die Situation mal etwas zu entspannen, hätte ich eine Frage zum Thema  
Können wir bald mit dem slide SL als daily offer rechnen? Danke


----------



## Genussbiker69 (19. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich kenne 2 Canyon Fahrer bei denen am Oberrohr bereits die weißen Decals auf dem schwarzen Rahmen äußerst unschön ausschauen. Daß ein lackierter Rahmen empfindlicher ist als ein anodisierter ist klar. Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten Alu Autos mit Anodisierung anstelle von Lackierung verkauft werden


Ich habe, wie bereits gesagt, keine Probleme. Drei Mitglieder unserer Mountainbike Gruppe haben auch kein Problem. Kann aber bei den aktuellen Modellen anders sein. Ist mit Sicherheit auch ein Thema der Pflege.


----------



## filiale (19. Februar 2014)

Meine Jungs sind da ev. etwas grober in der Pflege. Das kann durchaus sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve99 (20. Februar 2014)

Back to the topic: Gibt es hier so wenig Fahrer eines Slide 130 welche mal ihre Erfahrungen posten können, oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass die Größe (130mm mit 29") nicht so gut läuft?
Ich wäre an Berichten und auch Bildern nach wie vor sehr interessiert...


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Back to the topic: Gibt es hier so wenig Fahrer eines Slide 130 welche mal ihre Erfahrungen posten können, oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass die Größe (130mm mit 29") nicht so gut läuft?
> Ich wäre an Berichten und auch Bildern nach wie vor sehr interessiert...



Das liegt an dem Forum hier. Die Abverkäufe unser 29" Slides sind sensationell. Dass sich hier wenige mit positiven Erfahrungen melden, liegt daran, dass die in der Regel von einer Meute wütiger Poster überrannt und beschimpft werden und davor Angst oder keine keine Lust zu haben scheinen. Wenn du in der Regel hier von Katastrophen oder negativen Erfahrungen berichtest, wirst du hier mit Armen aufgenommen. Sehen aber Bekannte, Freunde und auch Mitbewerber genauso…...


----------



## Genussbiker69 (20. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Mit 69 können wir auch nicht dienen. Das gibt es ein Paar Kilometer weiter.


Schade, ich hatte gedacht, dass Herr Stahl nochmal nachdenkt und sich für seine Beleidigung gestern Abend entschuldigt.


----------



## ChrisStahl (20. Februar 2014)

Genussbiker69 schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte gedacht, dass Herr Stahl nochmal nachdenkt und sich für seine Beleidigung gestern Abend entschuldigt.



Ich weiss nicht für was sich Herr stahl entschuldigen sollte, schau ich allerdings auf das Anmeldedatum von "genussbiker69" erledigt sich hier jegliches weitere Statement. Leider waren wir gestern in der Fertigung und ich hatte nur mein Iphone dabei, deshalb hatte ich es nicht sehen können, sonst wäre ich drauf nicht eingegangen.


----------



## snooze (20. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Back to the topic: Gibt es hier so wenig Fahrer eines Slide 130 welche mal ihre Erfahrungen posten können, oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass die Größe (130mm mit 29") nicht so gut läuft?
> Ich wäre an Berichten und auch Bildern nach wie vor sehr interessiert...


Was willst du wissen? 
das 130 hat bei mir ein Stage, bzw Slide 125 abgelöst und ich war und bin ziemlich begeistert! Das 130 kann alles besser! Es geht besser bergauf, Lenker kommt praktisch nie hoch. Auf der Geraden ist es gefühlt schneller ( das bestätigen auch die Mitfahrer, "fahr nicht so schnell").
Bergab gehts wie auf Schienen. Das einzige was ich als Nachteil sehen würde ist das doch recht hohe Gewicht, wobei man das nur beim tragen und rangieren merkt.
Ich würde es wieder kaufen! Ein besseres 29 Fully für das Geld wirst du schwer finden!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (20. Februar 2014)

@snooze: Welches Slide 130 hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genussbiker69 (20. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht für was sich Herr stahl entschuldigen sollte, schau ich allerdings auf das Anmeldedatum von "genussbiker69" erledigt sich hier jegliches weitere Statement. Leider waren wir gestern in der Fertigung und ich hatte nur mein Iphone dabei, deshalb hatte ich es nicht sehen können, sonst wäre ich drauf nicht eingegangen.


Ist klar, jeder der hier auch nur die geringste Kritik äußert arbeitet bei Wettbewerbern, hat keine Ahnung oder überzogene Erwartungen. So wie Sie zu diesem Forum und den Usern stehen, frage ich mich, warum Sie hier überhaupt aktiv sind.
Sinn machen tut das nämlich nur, wenn man kundenorientierte Lösungen suchen möchte oder Verbesserungspotential sucht. Bei Ihnen muss man den Eindruck haben, dass Sie kritische Stimmen diskreditieren und mundtot machen möchten.


----------



## snooze (20. Februar 2014)

8.0 in Größe L


----------



## Genussbiker69 (20. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Back to the topic: Gibt es hier so wenig Fahrer eines Slide 130 welche mal ihre Erfahrungen posten können, oder liegt es evtl. daran, dass die Größe (130mm mit 29") nicht so gut läuft?
> Ich wäre an Berichten und auch Bildern nach wie vor sehr interessiert...


Ein Freund von mir fährt das Slide 130, 9.0 SL. Er ist ganz zufrieden, nur mit dem Gewicht hat er seine Probleme.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (20. Februar 2014)

Genussbiker69 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir fährt das Slide 130, 9.0 SL. Er ist ganz zufrieden, nur mit dem Gewicht hat er seine Probleme.




Gibt es da auch was konkretes? Was wiegt denn das SL, wird ja mit 12,8kg angegeben?


----------



## Genussbiker69 (20. Februar 2014)

Genussbiker69 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir fährt das Slide 130, 9.0 SL. Er ist ganz zufrieden, nur mit dem Gewicht hat er seine Probleme.


Sorry Fehler, ist ein normales 9.0 - kein SL.


----------



## Grandcanyon8 (20. Februar 2014)

Und kennst du da das Gewicht und die große dazu?


----------



## Genussbiker69 (20. Februar 2014)

Ist ein M Rahmen. Gewicht weiß ich leider nicht genau. Kann ihn bei Gelegenheit aber fragen.


----------



## steve99 (20. Februar 2014)

ja, an dem realen Gewicht vom 9.0 in M wäre ich auch mal sehr interessiert.

@ChrisStahl: Sind die Leistungsführungen am Oberrohr noch vorhanden bei den aktuellen Rahmen oder sind die wie hier irgendwo mal geschrieben entfernt wurden mit den neueren Chargen?


----------



## TheLiquinator (21. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sie nennen hier immer wieder die Firma Canyon? Haben Sie irgend ein Problem? Ihr ganzer unentspannter Tenor zeigt, dass Sie anscheinend dringend etwas Bewegung bräuchten.


Wie will man das dem Mann verübeln, es wurde ja impliziert. Aber ich würde solche Antworten in Zukunft einfach ignorieren, statt sie schnippisch zu beantworten, das wirft ein schlechtes Licht auf einen selbst. Andersrum ist man der eiskalte Typ, der einfach viel wegstecken kann.


----------



## Hellman (21. Februar 2014)

Fahre nun seit nun 4.Wochen ein Slide 130 9.0SL erworben beim Spring Cleaning bei H&S hat sich richtig gelohnt.....und muss sagen es macht richtig Laune...bergauf, aber noch mehr bergab ...getauscht wurden direkt die Griffe und der Sattel (beides nun von Ergon)....was mir auch noch nicht so gefällt, ist die Übersetzung an der 2fach Kurbel...werde wohl das 26 gegen ein 24er tauschen. Zum Thema Gewicht, habe es mal gewogen, es bringt 13,5kg (ohne Pedale) auf die Waage und das bei Größe 20".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (21. Februar 2014)

Habe seit Montag das 9.0 black/lime.... von der Optik bin ich sehr begeistert, besser als auf den Shopbildern....alles gut zusammen gebaut und eingestellt...zum fahren kann ich noch nicht viel sagen....zum Thema Gewicht: Größe L ohne Pedalen, mit Schlauch 13.4kg was ich persönlich nicht schlecht finde!!! 
Rahmengröße L passt bei 188cm/92cm perfekt.

Das einzige Manko, (jammern auf hohem Niveau) der Vorbau ist mit 100mm bissl sehr lang.
Hab mir einen 70mm dran gebaut....und der 80€ Vorbau liegt nun rum

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## raptora (21. Februar 2014)

> Sie nennen hier immer wieder die Firma Canyon? Haben Sie irgend ein Problem? Ihr ganzer unentspannter Tenor zeigt, dass Sie anscheinend dringend etwas Bewegung bräuchten.



Ich verstehe das ganze auch nicht, die Firma Radon hat doch auch gar keinen Grund sich aufzuregen !

Die Konkurrenz mit dem grossen C hat doch nur viele schöne Produktbilder auf der Homepage mit schönen Rädern
die aber meist nicht ausgeliefert werden oder Lieferschwierigkeiten haben.

Wenn man was zum fahren sucht hat man eh keine Wahl und muss Radon kaufen


----------



## poki (21. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> ... @ChrisStahl: Sind die Leistungsführungen am Oberrohr noch vorhanden bei den aktuellen Rahmen oder sind die wie hier irgendwo mal geschrieben entfernt wurden mit den neueren Chargen?


Sind noch vorhanden. Lieferdatum 19.2.14


----------



## steve99 (21. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank an euch für die letzten Beiträge, endlich mal wieder was sachliches zum Bike geschrieben, was anderen Interessenten auch hilft.

Wie liegt das Bike auf dem Trail, ist es trotz 29 noch wendig genug?
Wie ist es beim Uphill, doch er schwerfällig oder geht flott voran? Wie ist da euer Eindruck?

Wenn das 9.0 L bei ca. 13,4kg liegt und auf der HP das S mit 13,2kg sollte ja das M bei 13,3kg liegen 

@yoger83: wie ist dein Eindruck von den Decals? Fallen die ab, lösen die sich wenn man sie nur schief anguckt, oder meinst du die halten schon mal nen bißchen was aus?


----------



## yoger83 (21. Februar 2014)

So vorhin mal ne Runde gedreht und was soll ich sagen....das Bike ist der Oberhammer...!!! Spurtreu, agil und ein richtig feines Fahrwerk. Das black/lime scheint jetzt auch dauerhaft 2099€ zukosten!
@steve99 also die Decals machen einen recht festen Eindruck....einfach mit dem Fingernagel runterkratzen geht nicht.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lry_ (21. Februar 2014)

Habe mein 8.0er seit September - mein Eindruck (habe keinen guten Vergleich, da ich davor mit einem uralt HT herumgefahren bin) 

Fahrrad kam ordentlich zusammengebaut, leider ein paar (nicht so schlimme) Kratzer am Rahmen und ein Griff beschädigt, aber hier war HS sehr kulant, haben uns auf eine kleine Gutschrift geeinigt. Einstellung vom Fahrwerk war ein bisschen zu weich, aber das kann man ja einfach korrigieren. Vom Fahreindruck her bereue ich die Entscheidung für das Bike überhaupt nicht, macht alles mit, was ich bis jetzt so vor hatte  Bergauf gehts gut, manchmal hebt mir das VR ein bisschen ab, aber halb so wild, bergab find ichs super, wendig genug auf alle Fälle. 

Das Gewicht könnte natürlich niedriger sein, meines hat mit Satteltasche inkl. Klebezeug und MiniTool, viel zu schwere Flat Pedale, Mini Pumpe, Tacho und Flaschenhalter ca. 14,5 Kg (wobei ich da noch ein paar mal messen und dann einen Mittelwert bilden muss, ist nur eine billig Kofferwaage). Bekomme aber bald Crossmax ST (die SunRingle sind ja kein Leichtgewicht) und leichtere Pedale, bin schon gespannt was sich dann tut. 

Die Decals kleben super, zumindest bei meinem, mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass da was runter geht, aber bei schwarz auf schwarz fällts auch nicht so auf 

Bike war auch schon zu einem mini Service bei einem Fahrradladen hier bei mir (kein Radon Partner) und der meinte auch das Bike ist ordentlich zusammengebaut und eingestellt gewesen. 
Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist: der hintere Noby Nic hat nach ca. 300 km schon viel zu viele Zähne gelassen, da kann Radon aber nix dafür, vielleicht war der Druck falsch, jetzt ist auf alle Fälle ein Hans Dampf drauf - fährt sich auch besser.
Weiters scheuert die Bremsleitung an der Strebe hinten den Lack ab wo sie vorbei geht, da hätte man eine Folie oä hinkleben können.


----------



## steve99 (21. Februar 2014)

yoger83: Könntest mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike einstellen? ich würde gern mal sehen wie es live wirkt...


----------



## yoger83 (21. Februar 2014)

Hab zwei Bilder im Zeigt her eure Radons Thread.....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das liegt an dem Forum hier. Dass sich hier wenige mit positiven Erfahrungen melden, liegt daran, dass die in der Regel von einer Meute wütiger Poster überrannt und beschimpft werden und davor Angst oder keine keine Lust zu haben scheinen.



Sehr nett, ein "Rundumschlag" gegen das gesamte Forum. Wenn "Herr Stahl" so eine _gute_ Meinung vom IBC hat, warum ist "Herr Stahl" hier überhaupt aktiv und schreibt aus der "Fertigung" mit dem Handy irgendwelche unüberlegten Antworten, auf einen negativen Post der ja angeblich von der "Konkurrenz" stammt? Weiß der Arbeitgeben, was man hier für einen Mist zusammenschreibt und wie "Herr Stahl" die Firma Radon repräsentiert? Ist das der Umgangston, mit dem die Firma Radon gegenüber seinen Kunden auftritt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (21. Februar 2014)

Schau mal, was für eine Name da unter Geschäftsführer steht
http://www.bike-discount.de/inhalt/impressum.html


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2014)

Ich lach mich kaputt... Bei Radon gehört offensichtlich nicht viel dazu um den Posten des GF zu bekommen...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (21. Februar 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich lach mich kaputt... Bei Radon gehört offensichtlich nicht viel dazu um den Posten des GF zu bekommen...



Naja, wenn du das Unternehmen gründest, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass du eine leitende Position einnimmst. Beim Chris Stahl steckt insofern eine Menge Herzblut drin.


----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2014)

Trotzdem ist es für mich völlig unverständlich, das er in einem Forum so einen Ton an den Tag legt. Herzblut schön und gut, aber so kann man in der Position nicht öffentlich auftreten, das ist unterste Schublade und einfach prollig...


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. Februar 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es für mich völlig unverständlich, das er in einem Forum so einen Ton an den Tag legt. Herzblut schön und gut, aber so kann man in der Position nicht öffentlich auftreten, das ist unterste Schublade und einfach prollig...


d


----------



## ChrisStahl (22. Februar 2014)

Duc Mo: Du bist wieder da!!! Welch eine Bereicherung für das Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (22. Februar 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Duc Mo: Du bist wieder da!!! Welch eine Bereicherung für das Forum.



Einsicht ist vom Radon GF wohl nicht zu erwarten... Ich weiß nicht, was diese Reaktion hervorgerufen hat, nachvollziehbar ist sie für mich jedenfalls nicht...


----------



## frankie69 (22. Februar 2014)

hallo forum, bei mir ist mal wieder ein neues mtb fällig. ich will auf ein 29er umsteigen und schwanke zwischen folgenden modellen
radon slide 130
cube stereo
canyon nerve
specialized stumpjumper fsr
specialized camber
von der aussattung und preis leistung tendiere ich zu den drei ersten. jetzt hab ich den dauertest im der mountainbike gelesen und bin verunsichert. die hinterbaulager des radon waren schon nach ca. 3500 km verschlissen. das fahre ich in weniger als 2 jahren. gibt es ähnliche erfahrungen von euch? wer kann die räder vergleichen? ich werde mir die räder natürlich auch persönlich ansehen. da ich im westerwald wohne, ist das auch kein problem.


----------



## steve99 (22. Februar 2014)

thx @ yoger83 !
wenn Du noch das ein oder andere Bild vom Bike einstellen möchtest, lass dich nicht aufhalten..nee wäre cool wenn du noch das ein oder andere machen könntest!


----------



## Lry_ (23. Februar 2014)

Bilders in live.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (23. Februar 2014)

Heute gibt's das 9.0 mit den orangefarbenen Applikationen für 1.999 statt 2.499 €.


----------



## yoger83 (24. Februar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hellman (25. Februar 2014)

9.0SL


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (25. Februar 2014)

Hellman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 275431
> 9.0SL



Schick! Gewicht bei welcher Größe?


----------



## Hellman (25. Februar 2014)

13,5kg bei 20"


----------



## steve99 (25. Februar 2014)

...mit / ohne Pedalen, Licht und was da noch dran ist oder out of the Box?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellman (25. Februar 2014)

Ohne Pedale und Licht etc.......es ist nicht zu schwer...immer dieser Gewichtshype!


----------



## steve99 (26. Februar 2014)

Ja sicherlich geht es nicht immer nur ums Gewicht, völlig richtig! Aber vernachlässigen sollte man es auch nicht... ;-)
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Bitte mal kleinen (oder großen) Erfahrungsbericht...


----------



## spider65 (27. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike? Bitte mal kleinen (oder großen) Erfahrungsbericht...



Dann fange ich mal an
Mein Radon Slide 130 29" SL Größe M habe ich seit Januar 2014.
Umbauten:
-Reverb Sattelstütze raus, Tune rein
-Syntace Vorbau raus, Tune rein
-Syntace Lenker weg, Carbonlenker drauf
-Radon lite by Velo Sattel weg, Brooks Titan drauf (ich brauche bequem!)
-XTR Klick Pedale verbaut
Gewicht jetzt fahrfertig *13,01 kg*

mein Fahreindruck:
nach den Umbauten für mich jetzt perfekt. Ich habe das Bike nicht für DH, Freeride etc. gekauft sondern als daily rocker und längere Strecke im nicht alpinen Bereich. Was mich begeistert ist das Fahrwerk, das nahezu alles wegbügelt und nicht nachwippt so wie ich es von vielen anderen MB´s kenne. Was ich rein trete kommt hinten als Vortrieb raus-genial. Wenn man sich an die größeren Abmessungen eines 29er gewöhnt hat, macht es richtig Spaß. Das Slide ist wirklich gutmütig und sehr robust. Sicher bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für die Bergabfraktion aber ich würde mir das Radon zum absolut fairen Preis wieder holen.


----------



## yoger83 (27. Februar 2014)

Hat einer eine Ahnung welcher Fox-Dämpfer am 9.0 verbaut ist? Bezeichnung etc...


----------



## steve99 (27. Februar 2014)

Schau mal hier nach...

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/Content/Intro/Product_Selector_013.html

Müsste Performance sein, da BoostValve.


----------



## steve99 (27. Februar 2014)

@spider65 danke für deinen  Berichten, sehr gut!
Wie groß bist du und welche SL hast du bei M?


----------



## spider65 (28. Februar 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> @spider65 danke für deinen  Berichten, sehr gut!
> Wie groß bist du und welche SL hast du bei M?



Ich habe leider gerade keine Wasserwaage zur Hand, aber SL ca. 85 cm bei 178 cm Körpergröße.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. März 2014)

Auf der neuen Bike-Discount-Website sind alle Slide 29er außer dem 8.0 um mind. 20 Prozent reduziert.


----------



## Speedy1985 (3. März 2014)

Was mich entwas wundert ist das Gewicht des 9.0SL. Eigentlich sollte man meinen das es ne gute Ecke leichter als das "normale" 9.0 ist. Scheinbar ist dem aber nicht so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JR_Jazzman (7. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war Gestern um die Mittagszeit bei H&S und habe mir in Ruhe das Slide 130 angeschaut sowie gefahren und mich am Ende für ein 10 SL entscheiden, da die 20% Rabatt dann doch zu verlockend waren. ;-)
Da es eh auf meinem Entscheidungsschirm war, viel die Entscheidung leicht.

Am WE werde ich dann mal (intensiv) Testen gehen.

geplante Optimierungen:
- Tune Steckachsen (warum verbaut Radon vorne eine Fox und hinten eine DTSwiss Achse?) 
- Tune Schraubwürger (was soll der Schnellspanner bei einer Reverb?)
- eventuell Tune Bubi Steuersatz, wenn der FSA mir zu hoch bauen sollte, wird nach ein paar Ausfahrten geklärt sein.

Warum Tune? Das Bike ist Grau mit orangen Decals, da würden orange Tuneteile gut zu passen.


----------



## steve99 (8. März 2014)

@all die ein 9.0 haben:
Frage zum LRS Mavic Crossroc, habt ihr das Tubeless Kit im Zubehör Karton, welcher sich im Bike Karton befindet gehabt? Wollte gerade Tubeless machen, aber weder Tubeless Felgenband noch Tubeless Ventile sind im Karton.
Dies sind doch Teile die im LRS der Mavic Crossroc dabei sind!


----------



## pedal-ritter (10. März 2014)

@steve99

Also heute ist mein 9.0 in orange gekommen. Dort waren Ventile und Felgenbänder mit in dem Karton. Milch war aber nicht drinne. ;-)


----------



## steve99 (10. März 2014)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> @steve99
> 
> Also heute ist mein 9.0 in orange gekommen. Dort waren Ventile und Felgenbänder mit in dem Karton. Milch war aber nicht drinne. ;-)



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung...dann werd ich wohl mal nachfragen müüsen, wo denn meine Felgenbänder und Ventile sind! ;-)


----------



## duc-mo (11. März 2014)

Sagt mal, ist bei euch www.bike-discount.de aufrufbar? Mich fragt die Seite immer nach Benutzername und Passwort...


----------



## mDaniel (11. März 2014)

Funzt 1a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senecca (15. März 2014)

Bei einer 84cm Schrittlänge fahre ich normalerweise 18" Rahmen (bräuchte ja eigentlich 19"). Jetzt bin ich etwas irritiert weil die meisten Slide 130 Besitzer eine Nummer kleiner nehmen. Was empfehlt ihr mir? 16" ist doch etwas arg klein, oder?


----------



## steve99 (15. März 2014)

Wie groß bist du denn? Nur allein mit der SL kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht gehen bei der Bestimmung der Rahmengröße.

Ich fahre bei 180cm das 18er und es passt wunderbar mit echt guten Handling. OK, Gewicht des Bikes drückt ein wenig, aber ansonsten echt genial.
Mach ordentliche Reifen drauf und es ist noch ne Spur genialer. 

@ChrisStahl : Ich wollte ja die Tage mal Tubeless machen, aber leider haben bei mir (Slide 130 / 9.0 mit Mavic Crossroc WTS) ja die Mavic Tubeless Felgenbänder und Ventile gefehlt und von eurem Support habe ich diesbezüglich auch noch keine Antwort erhalten. Beim Telefonat mit eurem Support wurde mir gesagt die erhalte ich umgehend, soll aber eine e-mail schreiben, dies habe ich getan vor 5 Tagen.  Andere User berichten ja, das die normalerweise bei der Bike Lieferung dabei sind. Schließlich gehören die Serienmäßig zum LRS von Mavic.
Könnte das bitte nochmal jemand von euch prüfen!? Ich schreibe auch gerne nochmal in den Kummerkasten... 

Dankeschön!


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Nur allein mit der SL kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht gehen bei der Bestimmung der Rahmengröße.
> 
> Ich fahre bei 180cm das 18er und es passt wunderbar mit echt guten Handling. OK, Gewicht des Bikes drückt ein wenig, aber ansonsten echt genial.
> Mach ordentliche Reifen drauf und es ist noch ne Spur genialer.
> ...


Lass ich heute prüfen….


----------



## Senecca (15. März 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Nur allein mit der SL kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht gehen bei der Bestimmung der Rahmengröße.
> 
> Ich fahre bei 180cm das 18er und es passt wunderbar mit echt guten Handling. OK, Gewicht des Bikes drückt ein wenig, aber ansonsten echt genial.
> Mach ordentliche Reifen drauf und es ist noch ne Spur genialer.


Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin 1,75m, SL ist wie gesagt 84cm


----------



## steve99 (15. März 2014)

@ChrisStahl : Perfekt!!!

So ich muss gleich mal raus, bin süchtig nach dem Bike... 
Umwerfer und Schaltwerk wollen bzw. müssen eingestellt werden, war leider nicht so optimal von euch eingestellt (nicht so schlimm kann ich selber) 
Gestern hats mir vorne wg dem Umwerfer die Kette runter gehauen und voll auf die schönen Race Face Turbine Kurbeln, dass da der Lack gelitten hat kann man sich ja denken. :-(


----------



## ChrisStahl (15. März 2014)

steve99 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn? Nur allein mit der SL kann man meiner Meinung nach eh nicht gehen bei der Bestimmung der Rahmengröße.
> 
> Ich fahre bei 180cm das 18er und es passt wunderbar mit echt guten Handling. OK, Gewicht des Bikes drückt ein wenig, aber ansonsten echt genial.
> Mach ordentliche Reifen drauf und es ist noch ne Spur genialer.
> ...



Gehört dazu, wurde nur von Mavic getrennt geliefert. Liefern wir umgehend nach - bitte PM schicken mit Adresse, bei wem es fehlt.


----------



## steve99 (15. März 2014)

Senecca schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ich bin 1,75m, SL ist wie gesagt 84cm



Von der SL bist du nur 2cm unter meiner, aber von der Körpergröße schon 5cm. Meines Erachtens loiegst du zw 16 u 18. Denke geht beides, kommt auf deine Vorliebe an, wenn es wendig sein soll 16, wenn etwas sportlicher 18. Und jeweils mit dem Vorbau "spielen".
So richtig kann ich dir nicht helfen, würde eher 18 sagen.


----------



## Lry_ (16. März 2014)

Da ich selbst schon mal gesucht, nix finden konnte und heute die Laufräder meines 8.0ers getauscht habe:

Das Gewicht der SunRingle Laufräder beträgt ohne Bremsscheiben/Kasette:
VR: 1063 Gramm
HR: 1283 Gramm
gemessen mit meiner Hitech 20€ Küchenwaage, also nicht aufs Gramm genau.

Konnte so durch umbauen auf Mavic Crossmax ST und Latex Schläuche ~720 Gramm sparen, bin schon gespannt aufs Fahren morgen.


----------



## Beppe (16. März 2014)

Seite 22....


Lry_ schrieb:


> Da ich selbst schon mal gesucht, nix finden konnte und heute die Laufräder meines 8.0ers getauscht habe:
> 
> Das Gewicht der SunRingle Laufräder beträgt ohne Bremsscheiben/Kasette:
> VR: 1063 Gramm
> ...





Beppe schrieb:


> Moinmoin,
> falls sich schon mal jemand gefragt hat, wo Radon das ganze Gewicht im Rad versteckt hat kann ich z.T. für Aufklärung sorgen.
> Die nackten, nur noch mit Felgenband belegten LR vom Slide 8.0 wiegen 1062/1287 Gramm.
> Durch den Einbau des vom Weihnachtsmann gelieferten Hope LRS konnte ich das Gesamtgewicht um über 700 Gramm senken.
> ...


----------



## Lry_ (16. März 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Seite 22....



ah - danke  dürfte ich übersehen haben, aber doppelt hält besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. März 2014)

Habe ich das hier verpennt, oder hat tatsächlich noch niemand gepostet, dass es das Slide 130 jetzt auch als 8.0 SE in candyrot gibt. Sehr lecker!  

Einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen: Fox-Fahrwerk!!!  Ansonsten müsste die Ausstattung die gleiche sein.


----------



## Stefan0611 (17. März 2014)

Morgen, ist das Fahrwerk denn schlechter als am 8.0 ( ohne SE ) ? 

____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## yoger83 (17. März 2014)

Stefan0611 schrieb:


> Morgen, ist das Fahrwerk denn schlechter als am 8.0 ( ohne SE ) ?
> 
> ____________________
> Von Mobil gesendet!


Nein, überhaupt nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. März 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Habe ich das hier verpennt, oder hat tatsächlich noch niemand gepostet, dass es das Slide 130 jetzt auch als 8.0 SE in candyrot gibt. Sehr lecker!
> 
> Einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen: Fox-Fahrwerk!!!  Ansonsten müsste die Ausstattung die gleiche sein.



Richtig: 


 http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-8-0-SE_id_26560_.htm


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. März 2014)

Bevor die ersten Fragen aufkommen: das Slide 130 29 8.0 SE in candy red wird verfügbar sein ab Ende April, die Produktion startet in KW 17.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (17. März 2014)

Stefan0611 schrieb:


> Morgen, ist das Fahrwerk denn schlechter als am 8.0 ( ohne SE ) ?



Ist es bestimmt nicht. Ich mag nur kein Fox mehr, da Rockshox bisher bei mir immer besser funktioniert hat. Und die Wartung ist günstiger.


----------



## Stefan0611 (17. März 2014)

OK. 

____________________
Von Mobil gesendet!


----------



## mackuser (22. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich stehe gerade vor der Frage ob ich das 8.0 er oder 9.0er des Slide 130 nehmen soll. Gibt ja noch das Us Look Bike für den Preis des 8.0er. Was meint ihr dazu bin heute das Bike eines Münchner Händlers gefahren welches von der ersten Serie war kompl.Orange. Rockshox Dämpfer Fox Gabel Sram Schaltung. Und stehe jetzt vor der Wahl.


----------



## backstein689 (23. März 2014)

Wenn dich die US Farbe nicht stört  bzw. du sie magst, würde ich aufgrund der Gewichtsersparnis von 0,4kg das 9.0er nehmen. 
Ansonsten das 8.0er in Candy Red, sehr geile Farbe. Den Hauptunterschied sehe ich in den verbauten Laufrädern, wobei die Sun Ringle etwas breiter, dafür schwerer sind als der Crossroc, und der einen Tick besseren Gabel am US 9.0er as am Candy Red 8.0er.
Daher wahrscheinlich auch der Gewichtsunterschied.

Die verbauten Schaltungen und Bremsen tun sich meiner Meinung nach in ihrer Qualität nicht viel. Da ist die Frage, ob dir Sram oder Shimano und 2 Fach oder 3 Fach mehr zusagt. Finde zum Beispiel die kleinste Übersetzung von 24-36 am US 9.0er ein bisschen zu hoch, wenns wirklich steil wird; aber so ein kleines Kettenblatt ist auch schnell getauscht.

Wenn du eine andere 8.0er Farbe möchtest, solltest du irgendwo ausprobieren, ob dir Fox oder Rockshox Federlemente mehr zusagen.

Zusammenfassend: Beide Räder sind top ausgestattet, vor allem für den Preis. Daher würde ich nach bevorzugter Rahmenfarbe gehen. Ja ich weiß, wenn du drauf sitzt, siehst du dein Rad selber nicht, aber es soll einem ja auch abseits der Piste gefallen.
DIe Anbauteile tauscht du im Laufe des Radlebens so oder so mal aus wofür der Bikemarkt hier im Forum eine herrliche Quelle bietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (25. März 2014)

Servus,
hat sich schon jemand mal das Schaltauge am Slide 130 9.0 genau angeschaut? Wie lässt sich das wechseln? In der einen einzigen Befestigungsschraube ist Art Klammer drin mit der ich nix anfangen kann. Kann sich diese Art von Schaltauge überhaupt verbiegen?


----------



## emek (25. März 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24465_X-12-Schaltauge.html?xtcr=8&xtmcl=schaltauge

Habe das 8.0. Bei mir ist das handelsübliche Syntace x 12 Schaltauge verbaut. Wird von oben mittels einer dazugehörenden Schraube befestigt..


----------



## Azur85 (28. März 2014)

@ChrisStahl 



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Gehört dazu, wurde nur von Mavic getrennt geliefert. Liefern wir umgehend nach - bitte PM schicken mit Adresse, bei wem es fehlt.



Nachdem ich diese Nachricht gelesen hatte ging eine Mail am 23.03. an [email protected]. Doch leider habe ich bis heute keine Antwort dazu erhalten. Wird mein Fall noch geprüft? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## mackuser (4. April 2014)

Hi so ich hab´s soeben getan. Das 130er 9.0 in US Look bestellt. FREU FREU FREU

Mein altes Baby Rocky Element Race 15 Jahre alt darf nun in Rente. Auspackbilder gibt´s wenns da ist.

Danke allen die mir beratend bei seite standen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. April 2014)

Azur85 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl
> 
> 
> 
> Nachdem ich diese Nachricht gelesen hatte ging eine Mail am 23.03. an [email protected]. Doch leider habe ich bis heute keine Antwort dazu erhalten. Wird mein Fall noch geprüft? Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.


Hat das jetzt geklappt???????


----------



## Lry_ (5. April 2014)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Slide - es knarzt wie blöde und werd wahnsinnig damit. Das Blöde daran ist, ich kann nicht genau sagen wann es aufgetreten ist - habe vor kurzem Laufräder, Pedale und Vorbau getauscht. Bilde mir aber ein, dass es davor auch schon hin und wieder war, nicht so stark wie jetzt aber doch ein knacksen.

Es knarzt so richtig schön laut und langgezogen beim Reintreten, also bei der größten Kraftübertragung und ist - eh klar - nicht zu lokalisieren. Was ich soweit mal ausschließen kann:

- Sattel, weils auch im stehen ist, also auch die Reverb, die ist ausserdem ordentlich gefettet

- Pedale, weils unabhängig davon ist mit welchem Bein ich reintrete, ausserdem neu und nochmal mit gscheit Fett montiert.

- Kurbel, habe ich gerade heraussen gehabt, alles geputzt und gefettet und dabei gleich die Kettenblätter kontrolliert, nix locker.

- Vorbau/Lenker, extra nochmal alles heruntergenommen und mit ein wenig Fett montiert, Schrauben auch gefettet - dem traue ich aber nicht so ganz, das Knarzen ist leiser/fast weg wenn ich versuche freihändig reinzutreten - aber da bringe ich auch nicht die Kraft drauf ohne dass es mich auflegt wenn ich im Stand von versuche Druck auf den Lenker auszüben (links, rechts verdrehen und runter drücken) knarzt nix, nur hin und wieder mal und das hört sich an als obs von weiter hinten käme.

- Hinterbau - dort habe ich alle Schrauben kontrolliert, ausserdem macht es keinen Unterschied ob der Dämpfer gesperrt oder ganz offen ist, könnte natürlich trotzdem von der Verwindung beim Treten kommen

Ja, irgendwie steh ich mit meinen Möglichkeiten an. Das Tretlager kann ich nicht ausbauen, weil Pressfit, da müsste ich mir erstmal Werkzeug besorgen, aber das läuft nicht rauh und hat auch erst ca. 5 -600 km drauf. Was ich noch in Verdacht hätte wären die neuen Laufräder, weil es auch stärker/länger wird umso schräger man das Rad beim Wiegetritt legt. Kann das von den hinteren Kranzln kommen weil zu wenig Fett beim Montieren (Geräusch ist Gang - unabhängig)?

Rahmenbruch hatte ich auch schon im Sinn, kann aber nix entdecken...

Wenn ichs nicht bald finde, stell ich das Rad zum Mechaniker und der soll suchen, aber ob das zum Ziel führt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillout_KA (5. April 2014)

Lry_ schrieb:


> Was ich noch in Verdacht hätte wären die neuen Laufräder, weil es auch stärker/länger wird umso schräger man das Rad beim Wiegetritt legt.



Sind die Speichen alle fest? Hatte ich bei meinem Slide 125 mal das das Hintere Laufrad Geräusche von sich gab, habs dann nachzentrieren lassen und seid dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## yoger83 (5. April 2014)

Bei mir knarzt es an der Stelle wo der Schaltzug in den Rahmen geführt wird (oben links).  Einfach mal an dem Schaltzug wackeln.


----------



## pedal-ritter (5. April 2014)

Mein Slide war heute auch beim Servicepartner wegen Knarzen im Tretlagerbereich. Schlussendlich waren es die Lager die gesäubert und geschmiert wurden. Danach war das knarzen weg.
Hoffe, dass sie die angefallenen Kosten übernehmen werden. Kann ja bei einem Neurad nicht sein.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Rad super zufrieden.


----------



## teradsi (5. April 2014)

Welche Lager denn genau?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2014)

So,
mein 8.0 ist jetzt nach Umbau auf Raketenron auf 13,8 kg.


----------



## Aalex (5. April 2014)

mackuser schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich stehe gerade vor der Frage ob ich das 8.0 er oder 9.0er des Slide 130 nehmen soll. Gibt ja noch das Us Look Bike für den Preis des 8.0er. Was meint ihr dazu bin heute das Bike eines Münchner Händlers gefahren welches von der ersten Serie war kompl.Orange. Rockshox Dämpfer Fox Gabel Sram Schaltung. Und stehe jetzt vor der Wahl.



Das 8.0 ist doch eigentlich der Preis/Leistungs König.

Da ist Alles dran was du brauchst. Ne XT Schaltung + das RS Fahrwerk is doch spitze für die Kohle. Sogar ne XT Bremse dran..  Wenn die Beläge und Scheiben fertig sind direkt das Icetec gedönse dran und Alles ist super.

Wirf die Laufräder raus, wie es ja viele machen und du hast für das gleiche geld des 9.0 ein besseres rad als das 9.0. Dann noch Milch statt Schläuche und du sparst fast ein Kilo rotierende Masse. Bei anderen Reifen noch mehr.

es sei denn die USA geschichte gefällt dir und du willst nicht basteln, dann greif zu


zum thema knacken: mach mal die kassette ab und mach da ne gute packung fett hin und zieh die ordentlich fest! Der Lockring lockert sich gern nach den ersten KM und 10-15nm zu wenig --> et knackt

Sattelanbindung an der Stütze knarzt auch gern, hatte ich heute auch.

Ursachen fürs knacken gibt es nur extrem viele


----------



## Beppe (5. April 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> Das 8.0 ist doch eigentlich der Preis/Leistungs König.
> 
> Da ist Alles dran was du brauchst. Ne XT Schaltung + das RS Fahrwerk is doch spitze für die Kohle. Sogar ne XT Bremse dran..  Wenn die Beläge und Scheiben fertig sind direkt das Icetec gedönse dran und Alles ist super.
> 
> ...



....unterschreib...


----------



## pedal-ritter (6. April 2014)

teradsi schrieb:


> Welche Lager denn genau?



Das weiß ich nicht genau. Der Servicepartner hat alle Lager gesäubert und geschmiert.
Da kann es aber wirklich viele Ursachen für knarzen/knacken geben...


----------



## teradsi (7. April 2014)

pedal-ritter schrieb:


> Das weiß ich nicht genau. Der Servicepartner hat alle Lager gesäubert und geschmiert.
> Da kann es aber wirklich viele Ursachen für knarzen/knacken geben...



OK, trotzdem Danke!


----------



## moerxer (9. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin 187cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm. Ich möchte ein Slide 130 29 8.0 bestellen. Frage:welche Rahmengrösse? Bitte seid so nett und gebt kurz mal durch wie Ihr entschieden habt! Ich stehe zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. Eher 20. Die Angaben hier im Forum sind indifferent. Laut Radon bin ich ein ganz eindeutiger 20 Zoll Mann(). Was meint Ihr?  Zur Historie: Es wäre mein 8. MTB. Bisher waren alle 20 Zoll gross, aber hier im Forum bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass das Slide sehr gross ausfällt. Was meint Ihr? Ich freue mich auch über Antworten von Radon selbst!

Danke für Euer Feedback!

Gruss M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (9. Mai 2014)

moerxer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich bin 187cm gross und habe eine Schrittlänge von 87cm. Ich möchte ein Slide 130 29 8.0 bestellen. Frage:welche Rahmengrösse? Bitte seid so nett und gebt kurz mal durch wie Ihr entschieden habt! Ich stehe zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll. Eher 20. Die Angaben hier im Forum sind indifferent. Laut Radon bin ich ein ganz eindeutiger 20 Zoll Mann(). Was meint Ihr?  Zur Historie: Es wäre mein 8. MTB. Bisher waren alle 20 Zoll gross, aber hier im Forum bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass das Slide sehr gross ausfällt. Was meint Ihr? Ich freue mich auch über Antworten von Radon selbst!
> 
> ...


Servus,

bin 188cm gross und hab eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. Fahre das 130er Slide in 20" mit einem 70er Vorbau.....passt perfekt! Sattelstütze ist bei mir bissl "weit" draußen das liegt aber logischerweise an meinen langen Beinen......


----------



## moerxer (9. Mai 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> bin 188cm gross und hab eine Schrittlänge von 92cm. Fahre das 130er Slide in 20" mit einem 70er Vorbau.....passt perfekt! Sattelstütze ist bei mir bissl "weit" draußen das liegt aber logischerweise an meinen langen Beinen......



Super, danke!


----------



## gnarf (14. Mai 2014)

ich bin 184 gross, Schrittlänge 85 oder so...fahre Slide 130 in 20 Zoll, was super passt. 50er Vorbau, 740er Lenker...damit isset schön wendig. Würd aufjedenfall 20 Zoll nehmen !


----------



## Dragamor (15. Mai 2014)

183cm 84 Schrittlänge 20 Zoll. Fahrrad wurde nicht umgebaut. Komm super zurecht.


----------



## mackuser (17. Mai 2014)

Hi ich bin das 18er Probe Gefahren in Dachau beim Service Partner und dann da ich 190 groß und schrittlänge 92 das 20 er bestellt. Check einfach Service Partner in deiner Nähe ab vielleicht hat einer ein 130er slide in 18 bzw 20 da.


----------



## muddymartin (2. Juni 2014)

mackuser schrieb:


> Hi ich bin das 18er Probe Gefahren in Dachau beim Service Partner und dann da ich 190 groß und schrittlänge 92 das 20 er bestellt. Check einfach Service Partner in deiner Nähe ab vielleicht hat einer ein 130er slide in 18 bzw 20 da.



Hast Du das Rad schon und wenn ja, wie kommst Du mit dem 20er zurecht? Habe auch 92er Schrittweite und schwanke zwischen 20 und 22 Zoll.


----------



## mackuser (3. Juni 2014)

Das 20 er passt perfekt Sattel Niveau zu Lenker ist auch i.o.

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## muddymartin (3. Juni 2014)

mackuser schrieb:


> Das 20 er passt perfekt Sattel Niveau zu Lenker ist auch i.o.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk



Danke für die Info! Hast Du ein Bild, wo man die Sattelüberhöhung sieht? Hast Du sonst was am set up (Vorbau) geändert?


----------



## mackuser (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich zuhause bin stelle ich ein Bild ein Setup alles original 

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (3. Juni 2014)

Bin 188cm/92cm und fahre das 130er Slide in 20". Bin auch das 22" gefahren das fühlte sich zu groß an. Habe einen 70er Vorbau dran. Bei 92cm Schrittlänge hat man immer eine verhältnismäßig große Sattelüberhöhung. Habe aber noch ungefähr 8cm bis zur Max.-Markierung an der Sattelstütze.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (3. Juni 2014)

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (3. Juni 2014)

So schaut's aus

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## muddymartin (3. Juni 2014)

mackuser schrieb:


> So schaut's aus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk



Danke!! Dürfte von oberster stelle vorbau bis satteloberseite <10cm sein oder? So viel hab ich an meinem aktuellen bike auch

Gesendet von meinem GT-P3110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (3. Juni 2014)

Habe es gerade mit Wasserwaage gemessen hab 4cm Differenz 

Gesendet von meinem V3-E mit Tapatalk


----------



## mackuser (11. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welcher Lenker am 130er Slide verbaut ist bzw. welche Kröpfung dieser hat 5° oder 8°
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (24. Juni 2014)

Wie viel mutet ihr euren 29 Slides zu? Bzw was für Sprünge kann man dem Bike zutraun?

Grüße


----------



## yoger83 (24. Juni 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Wie viel mutet ihr euren 29 Slides zu? Bzw was für Sprünge kann man dem Bike zutraun?
> 
> Grüße


Ist abhängig vom Fahrergewicht und vom Laufradsatz.


----------



## bennson (24. Juni 2014)

Ori. LRS (Mavic Crossroc WTS) vom 9.0 bei 80-90 kg zum Beispiel


----------



## yoger83 (24. Juni 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Ori. LRS (Mavic Crossroc WTS) vom 9.0 bei 80-90 kg zum Beispiel


Habe auch das 9.0 bei gleichem Körpergewicht und mache "Sprünge" bis etwa 0,5m. Die Crossroc machen einen recht soliden Eindruck. Du findest zu dem LRS auch ein paar Tests im Netz. Ab und zu sollte man vielleicht mal die Speichenspannung kontrollieren.....

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk


----------



## alexSnow (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich klinke mich auch mal hier ein. Habe mir gerade das Slide 130 8.0 in blau bestellt. Finde es sieht super aus 

Bin mir nur wegen der Größe unsicher, daher wärme ich das Thema hier mal wieder auf. Ich bin nachdem ich mich heute mal gemessen habe 184 groß, dachte bis jetzt immer es wäre mehr... Schrittlänge ist 90. 

Nachdem ich alles mal durchgelesen habe, denke ich, dass die Mehrheit da eher zu 20 tendieren wurde, 18 aber auch passen wurde. Ich habe mir das 20er bestellt, wie es auch bei Radon fur die Mase empfohlen wird. Bei nem Handler habe ich auch mal das Cube stereo HPC in 20 probegefahren, schien auch zu passen.

was meint ihr, habe ich den 20er Rahmen richtig gewählt?

Und wie sieht es mit der Schritthöhe uber dem Oberrohr aus, da wird es in der Mitte schon eng, aber so scheint es ja vielen zu gehen, macht nichts?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## alexSnow (2. Juli 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich klinke mich auch mal hier ein. Habe mir gerade das Slide 130 8.0 in blau bestellt. Finde es sieht super aus
> 
> ...


Ich habe jetzt nochmal probiert. ich denke bei dem kleineren Rahmen wären die Knie im Stehen zu nah am Lenker. Das spricht also dafür dass 20 passt...

Auf was muss ich denn noch so achten, um zu sehen ob der Rahmen passt?

Das Unterteil der Reverb Sattelstütze ist übrigens ca. Handbreit rausgezogen.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch noch ein paar Hinweise 


PS: Im Karton waren noch ein paar Plastikteile von denen ich nicht weiß wofür sie sind. 2 Runde schwarze Scheiben, noch ein schwarzes Teil und ein kleines gelbes. Ist das evtl. nur nicht-benutztes Verpackungsmaterial oder kann man damit was anfangen?


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

Das gelbe Teil dient für den Bremssattel wenn die Beläge ausgebaut wurden als Transportsicherung damit die Koben nicht ausversehen zusammengedrückt werden.


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nochmal probiert. ich denke bei dem kleineren Rahmen wären die Knie im Stehen zu nah am Lenker. Das spricht also dafür dass 20 passt...



Kommt auch auf die Kröpfung des Lenker und die Länge des Vorbaus an.
Ob der Rahmen paßt hängt hauptsächlich vom Wohlfühlfaktor ab. DAS muß passen, egal ob die Rahmenzahl 18 oder 20 sagt.


----------



## alexSnow (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für deine beiden Antworten, filiale!

Nachdem ich jetzt leider noch mehr über Sitzposition und Rahmengrößen gelesen habe bin ich noch verwirrter. Aber das Fahrgefühl ist gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann...viel Vergleich habe ich nicht.

Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht, vielleicht mag da noch jemand einen Kommentar zu abgeben. Ich würde jetzt sagen, es passt, aber ich bin ja verwirrt ....blödes Internet 





Danke euch!


----------



## yoger83 (4. Juli 2014)

alexSnow schrieb:


> Danke für deine beiden Antworten, filiale!
> 
> Nachdem ich jetzt leider noch mehr über Sitzposition und Rahmengrößen gelesen habe bin ich noch verwirrter. Aber das Fahrgefühl ist gut, soweit ich das beurteilen kann...viel Vergleich habe ich nicht.
> 
> ...


Als wenn du auch mal "längere" Touren machen willst ist der Rahmen absolut ok so. Bin selber 188cm/92cm und fahre auch den 20er Rahmen mit 70er Vorbau und bin super zufrieden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bennson (9. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit alternativen Dämpfern im Slide 130 sammeln können?

Grüße


----------



## teradsi (10. Juli 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit alternativen Dämpfern im Slide 130 sammeln können?
> 
> Grüße



Alternativ zum Monarch?


----------



## bennson (10. Juli 2014)

Habe den Float CTD drinnen ( 29 130 9.0 )


----------



## teradsi (10. Juli 2014)

Ach so. Ich dachte, dass vielleicht jemanden der Monarch im Slide auch nicht so gut gefällt und mal was anderes probieren will. Ich finde den nämlich ziemlich unsensibel.


----------



## TrainHard (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

weiß jmd., bis zu welchem Federweg bzw. welcher Einbaulänge der Gabel der Rahmen freigegeben ist?


----------



## filiale (13. Juli 2014)

um welchen rahmen geht es dir ?


----------



## TrainHard (13. Juli 2014)

Um das Slide 130 2014


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (1. August 2014)

Mal eine kurze Frage: Das Slide 130 hat ja auch diesen unnötig fetten Spacer direkt über dem Lenkkopf. Durch was kann man den ersetzen? Durch diese Steuersatzringe? Und wenn ja, bekommt man die auch einzeln?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Oshiki (14. August 2014)

Ich möchte gerne vorab schon ein andere Sattelklemme (Tune Schraubwürger) kaufen. Welcher Durchmesser braucht man beim Slide 130?
34,9mm ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne vorab schon ein andere Sattelklemme (Tune Schraubwürger) kaufen. Welcher Durchmesser braucht man beim Slide 130?
> 34,9mm ?


Richtig !!


----------



## Oshiki (14. August 2014)

@Rothaarsteiger 
Bei twentynineinches-de.com haben sie im Test vom Slide 9.0 SL den Spacer entfernt und auch den Vorbau auf negativ gedreht.


----------



## Beppe (14. August 2014)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Bei twentynineinches-de.com haben sie im Test vom Slide 9.0 SL den Spacer entfernt und auch den Vorbau auf negativ gedreht.



Nach dem Auspacken gibts schon paar Sachen zu ändern.  Bei mir waren das....

breiterer Lenker
kürzerer Vorbau
andere Griffe
anderer Sattel
Wechsel auf Stützenklemmschelle die auch funktioniert (Superlock)
Umbau auf 2fach
anderer LRS und Tubeless

in kürze wird auf 1*10 Umgebaut

irgendwann gönn ich mir dann auch noch nen besser passenden Dämpfer


----------



## Oshiki (14. August 2014)

@Beppe 
War für einen Lenker hast du verbaut?


----------



## lordbritannia (15. August 2014)

Beppe schrieb:


> Nach dem Auspacken gibts schon paar Sachen zu ändern.  Bei mir waren das....
> 
> breiterer Lenker
> kürzerer Vorbau
> ...


Besseren Dämpfer? Oder lieber bessere Gabel?


----------



## SaschaT (17. August 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand ne Ahnung ob das Candy Red ne RAL Farbe ist? Bzw ob man den lack irgendwo bekommen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snooze (17. August 2014)

so mein 8.0 hat jetzt auch ein 1x10 Update hinter sich.
Vorne XTR 970 Kurbel mit 30er Hope Retainer NW Kettenblatt, hinten XT-kassette mit 42er oneup Ritzel, dazu noch eine 150er Kindshock Lev.
Das Gewicht kommt jetzt langsam auch in akzeptable Regionen, 13,1kg (Größe L, Hope Hoops ZTR Arch EX LRS mit RoRo Tubeless)


----------



## Oshiki (3. September 2014)

Kann man beim 9er (2014) eine 203er Scheibe mit der Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Adjust FIT verwenden?


----------



## ChristophUphill (7. September 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich möchte mir jetzt ein Fully von Radon gönnen. Habe mich schon auf das Slide mit 29er Reifen  festgelegt, denn bei meiner Körpergröße von gut 188 bietet es für mich einfach ein sehr gutes Fahrgefühl durch die großen Reifen.

Mein Haupteinsatzgebiet wird das Fichtelgebirge (Mittelgebirge) werden. Ich fahre hier sehr viel Waldwege, bzw. Schotterwege und steinige Passagen. Mir ist wichtig dass ich bergauf alles aus eigener Kraft fahren kann, und bergab richtig Gas geben kann. Möchte in Zukunft auch einige einfachere Trails fahren, oder zB. mal auf den Ochsenkopf oder Schneeberg mit dem Bike nach unten brettern. Ich möchte keine Wettkämpfe fahren, sondern mit dem MTB einfach eine Alternative zum Rennrad haben, um für Abwechslung zu sorgen, und unsere Natur auch abseits von befestigten Straßen genießen zu können.

Meine eigentliche Frage ist eigentlich ob es Das Slide 130 8.0 2015 (Das 8.0 gibt es leider nicht mehr in der 20er Rahmengröße, aber das 8.0 SE) für meinen Einsatzbereich ausreicht, oder ob ich besser in das 9.0 oder 10.0 aus 2014 investieren sollte.
Kenne mich aber mit MTB Komponenten nicht wirklich gut aus und würde gerne wissen ob der Mehrpreis für die anderen 2 Modelle sich rechnen würde. Von der Größe, bzw. Geometie würde der 20er Rahmen wohl gut passen.

Da ich vom Rennrad komme, bräuchte ich natürlich noch ein paar MTB Klamotten, Helm, Protektoren und ein bischen Kleinkram. Vielleicht könnte man durch das einfachere Modell ein bischen Geld für Bekleidung und Zubehör sparen...

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand von den erfahrenen Bikern mir einen Tipp geben könnte.

Ich sag jetzt schon mal danke und Kette rechts


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

MTB Klamotten = RR Klamotten, es sei denn Du willst ne Boxershorts mit Flattershirt auf dem MTB fahren. Protektoren brauchste erstmal nicht für das was Du beschreibst. Ich würde erstmal fahren mit dem was Du hast und wenn der Wohlfühlfaktor da ist kannst immer noch investieren. Wegen der Größe sind wir erst am Anfang der 2015 Saison, mußte mal fragen ob noch Modelle nachgeschoben werden.


----------



## ChristophUphill (7. September 2014)

Wechsel Modell denkst du, würde am Besten zu meinem Einsatzbereich passen? Würde das 10.0 Sinn machen?


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (7. September 2014)

ChristophUphill schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> ich möchte mir jetzt ein Fully von Radon gönnen. Habe mich schon auf das Slide mit 29er Reifen  festgelegt, denn bei meiner Körpergröße von gut 188 bietet es für mich einfach ein sehr gutes Fahrgefühl durch die großen Reifen.
> 
> ...



Anhand des von dir beschriebenen Einsatzgebietes hätte ich dir jetzt spontan das neue Skeen empfohlen. Ein robustes Marathon-/Tourenbike, das du ggfs. auch mit einer Reverb ausstatten kannst. Hat 110 mm, ist sicherlich einiges leichter (vor allem bergauf) und sollte völlig für deinen Zweck ausreichen.


----------



## 1Tintin (31. Oktober 2016)

Moin, bin auf der suche nach einem Fully Rahmen oder Bike für meine Tochter (145cm Groß).
Das Radon Slide Diva wäre schön oder auch das USA Bike, gerne auch andere in Größe 15" /XS/S.
Falls ihr was habt, bitte einfach per PN melden.
LG der Tintin


----------



## duc-mo (1. November 2016)

Bei 1.45m ein 29er Fully mit 130mm... Auf was für Ideen die Leute kommen...


----------



## Alex1206 (3. November 2016)

TrainHard schrieb:


> Um das Slide 130 2014



Da fände ich einen Tip zu einem Dämpfer auch super. Bei meinen fahrfertig 99,xx kg  rauscht der entweder durch der wird unsensibel. Fahre gerne schnelle Trails mit dem einen oder anderen Sprung und technische, langsame Sektionen.

Danke.


----------

